# Naruto Chapter 539 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Predict away ladies and gentlemen. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

I predict:

- Naruto will go to war (perhaps receive the ninetails help, but that may be too early)
- Sasuke will make an appearance of him removing the bandages. 

All I got so far.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

hopefully some new RS/juubi/madara info.thats all i want.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Same as last week. I expect Naruto and Bee to make camp and Bee to continue with Naruto's next lesson and I hope for a flashback how Bee met Minato.



vered said:


> hopefully some new RS/juubi/madara info.thats all i want.



That's all you've been wanting since they were first introduced.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> hopefully some new RS/juubi/madara info.thats all i want.



this...
or i would consider this chapter as one of the worst ever...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 11, 2011)

I predict at less one panel with Zetsu in it. It may be Black Zetsu, or White Zetsu, or like this chapter...a body part of a White Zetsu Clone. But it's for sure going to happen one way or another, he's been in every chapter for a while now and it wont stop...ever...he's taken over the manga. 


...Other then that I have no idea. I would never predicted the chapter we got this week, I don't know what to expect anymore, other then Zetsu appearing.

Maybe we'll see what is going on in the war.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2011)

*Chapter 539 Prediction*:   The Fate of the Many

Naruto ends his conversation with the Kyuubi and Bee notices it.   But Naruto passes it off as nothing.

The shinobi are recovering and get word that Naruto is coming, much to the many's approval.


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 11, 2011)

*Well, I was almost right about Naruto getting knocked down to reality. Cool chap though, I'd like to see Naruto and the Kyubi fuse when it's all said and done. Like becoming 1 person.

I expect something boring next week. All I see for next chapter is strategic talk, while Tsunade and Raikage confronts Bee and Naruto.*


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

like naruto said he will talk to the kyuubi after the war i think their conversation is over for now. maybe we see tsunade and A getting closer to naruto next chapter


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Same as last week. I expect Naruto and Bee to make camp and Bee to continue with Naruto's next lesson and I hope for a flashback how Bee met Minato.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you've been wanting since they were first introduced.



well thats not all
there are some other things as well like,hmm well you know


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 11, 2011)

i predict sasuke will return


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

Maybe some actual plot development?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe some actual plot development?



Here's hoping, but it's doubtful.


----------



## Dav1dharr (May 11, 2011)

We have had naruto kuuybi now it's time for a sasuke madara chapter


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 11, 2011)

Another flashback about Naruto & Sasuke.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

I predict everyone predicts what they predicted last week for today's issue


----------



## Prototype (May 11, 2011)

Naruto and Bee continue towards some Alliance ninja. Meanwhile, a quick series of flashbacks showing Sasuke's past, and current, sources of motivation. Then Sasuke removes the bandages on his eyes, and we see his EMS.


----------



## Mexicano27 (May 11, 2011)

I want to say that Tsunade and A arrive to intercept by the end of the chapter. But it seems probable they won't catch up to Naruto and Bee until chapter after next.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Insight said:


> Naruto and Bee continue towards some Alliance ninja. Meanwhile, a quick series of flashbacks showing Sasuke's past, and current, sources of motivation. Then Sasuke removes the bandages on his eyes, and we see his EMS.



Next chapter would be the perfect opportunity to end with Sasuke's EMS. I doubt he won't be featured in the second half/day of the war.


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2011)

Naruto finally get fast move and toward their goal

 tweeted...


> _Raining 2 straight days. Deadline for issue 24._


----------



## Penance (May 12, 2011)

I predict BOSS GARUTO!


----------



## vered (May 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto finally get fast move and toward their goal
> 
> tweeted...



so we might get early spoilers next week?


----------



## Csdabest (May 12, 2011)

I think I prefer to See what Suigetsu, Juugo, and taka is up to this moment.


----------



## bearzerger (May 12, 2011)

Bart said:


> *Leave:* _House of Hyuga!_


fixed


Klue said:


> Next chapter would be the perfect opportunity to end with Sasuke's EMS. I doubt he won't be featured in the second half/day of the war.



I disagree. Sasuke's EMS would at this point be an unnecessary distraction. Sasuke really has no place in this stage of the war. The EMS should be unveiled after the war has been decided.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> I disagree. Sasuke's EMS would at this point be an unnecessary distraction. Sasuke really has no place in this stage of the war. The EMS should be unveiled after the war has been decided.



What would be the point of showing the EMS after the war is over and Juubi/Madara are defeated ? I dont see that happening. Madara wanted to synchronize Sasuke to GM,he will probably give him the incomplete Juubi when the time comes to attack Konoha. 
First stage of the war involved lots of Zetsu fodder and all of the fodder Edos.
The second stage i think will involve the remaining white Zetsus,the Jinchuuriki,Edo Kages,Nagato and Itachi.
During the 3rd stage the alliance will be nearly beaten and the shinobi will return to the ninja villages to regrup and recover, then Sasuke will strike Konoha like Pain did and try to kill the elders first then he fights Naruto. 
During the 4th final stage Naruto gets captured and the alliance sends their best Shinobi to save Naruto. The Kyuubi gets extracted and the full Juubi is reborn, Sasuke and Naruto team up to defeat Juubi Madara. And when they beat him and think its all over Kabuto appears and mortaly wounds Sasuke who tries to protect Naruto, Naruto goes batshit insane and undergoes his final transformation RSM 

After Kabuto is defeated we have some 3 years time skip, the Rookies are in their 20's. Sasuke and Naruto travel around the Shinobi world which recovers from the war and they polish their skills further.
Suddenly another bad guys appears that seems unbeatable at first but Naruto and Sasuke one shot him and so starts the new series Naruto Z


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2011)

naruto and bee fighting someone would be good


----------



## bearzerger (May 12, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> What would be the point of showing the EMS after the war is over and Juubi/Madara are defeated ? I dont see that happening. Madara wanted to synchronize Sasuke to GM,he will probably give him the incomplete Juubi when the time comes to attack Konoha.
> First stage of the war involved lots of Zetsu fodder and all of the fodder Edos.
> The second stage i think will involve the remaining white Zetsus,the Jinchuuriki,Edo Kages,Nagato and Itachi.
> During the 3rd stage the alliance will be nearly beaten and the shinobi will return to the ninja villages to regrup and recover, then Sasuke will strike Konoha like Pain did and try to kill the elders first then he fights Naruto.
> ...



I think the disagreement you have with what I said lies in the somewhat careless way I used the word war. To specify, Sasuke's EMS should only be unveiled after the war in so far as it deals with vast armies fighting each other on battlefields is decided. 
That'd be after your stage 2, although unlike you I expect the shinobi alliance to win this phase through Naruto's efforts. Just like he promised us. 

The way things are going with Madara being impatient stage 2 may very well end with Madara's defeat at Naruto's hands. Obviously that would make it necessary for Kishi to show that the evil behind Madara hasn't been defeated yet and that it was an empty victory.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 12, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think the disagreement you have with what I said lies in the somewhat careless way I used the word war. To specify, Sasuke's EMS should only be unveiled after the war in so far as it deals with vast armies fighting each other on battlefields is decided.
> That'd be after your stage 2, although unlike you I expect the shinobi alliance to win this phase through Naruto's efforts. Just like he promised us.
> 
> The way things are going with Madara being impatient stage 2 may very well end with Madara's defeat at Naruto's hands. Obviously that would make it necessary for Kishi to show that the evil behind Madara hasn't been defeated yet and that it was an empty victory.



Well the reason i think that Madara will be taken out by the team effort of Naruto and Sasuke is that he had a connection to both equaly and Sasuke must avenge his clan by helping Naruto kill Madara. Also i dont see EMS Sasuke being nearly as much of importance as the guys who has both Senju and Uchiha powers.


----------



## bearzerger (May 12, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Well the reason i think that Madara will be taken out by the team effort of Naruto and Sasuke is that he had a connection to both equaly and Sasuke must avenge his clan by helping Naruto kill Madara. Also i dont see EMS Sasuke being nearly as much of importance as the guys who has both Senju and Uchiha powers.



If it wasn't for last chapter I would agree. Before I had thought Naruto would cut his RM teeth on a number of Edos and then fight Sasuke. But as impatient as Madara appeared in that chapter it just screamed that he was about to be defeated and that defeat can only happen at the hands of Naruto the way the story has been progressing. Sentences like "I have to do everything in my power" usually count as a deathflag for villains when they speak them.


----------



## Sagitta (May 12, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What would be the point of showing the EMS after the war is over and Juubi/Madara are defeated ? I dont see that happening. Madara wanted to synchronize Sasuke to GM,he will probably give him the incomplete Juubi when the time comes to attack Konoha.
> First stage of the war involved lots of Zetsu fodder and all of the fodder Edos.
> The second stage i think will involve the remaining white Zetsus,the Jinchuuriki,Edo Kages,Nagato and Itachi.
> During the 3rd stage the alliance will be nearly beaten and the shinobi will return to the ninja villages to regrup and recover, then Sasuke will strike Konoha like Pain did and try to kill the elders first then he fights Naruto.
> ...



Have you ever thought about marriage? I'm just saying give it some thought at message me.

Thats an awesomely sound prediction!


----------



## Skywalker (May 12, 2011)

Hopefully we get some action, no more talking.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 12, 2011)

Probably switch to Dan vs Tsunade.


----------



## calimike (May 12, 2011)

Naruto and Killer B vs Tsundae and Raikage in a Ultaime Tag Team Battle Match 

 tweeted...


> 1) Fire breakout at Kyodo Printing this morning. 4 injured. I hope it is not serious. Fire had died down already.
> 
> 2) The meeting with Kyodo Printing this morning was canceled due to the fire.
> 
> 3) By the way, that meeting is NOT about printing.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 13, 2011)

I predict sasuke next week


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 13, 2011)

Night time"
all the surviving Units were Joined together in attempt to do a last stand.
all ninjas having exceptonal fighting styles were chosen....
while A and Tsunade confronts the Jinchuurikis..
Shikaku will form 10 _Squads_ which goal is to find Kabuto and End this Edo madness..

at one squad we see:
*Squad Leader Kakashi*:
Memberschosen due to their performance in the first day of War)

*Shikamaru*
(Shikaku's Choice, the proxy leader again, Stalling edos)
*Ino *
(Shikaku's personal choice, her main job is relaying Intel from the site straight to
 Inoichi, since Yamanaka telepathy is much stronger when used between clan members.
Medical member..)
*Sai*
(kAkashi's personal Choice, for his Anbu experience and sealing jutusu which may be useful against Edos)

Sakura then wears a Coat in the end of the chapter, suggesting that she's leaving to
join Kakashi's squad..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2011)

Tsunade and A catch up to Naruto.

He tries to overpower her and tell her to leave. She overpowers *him*, breaks his fucking arm and is like "well, now you can't go and fight."

Tsunade da strongest!


----------



## Off the Wall (May 13, 2011)

Talk from A and Tsunade going to the jinchurriki's, discussing what they will do. 
Scene of Dan and Hizashi being okay. 
Kiba Hinata, Neji and the rest confront the jinchurriki. 
Shikaku devises a new strategy by dividing up the forces. Some sent to aide Gaara and Division 4, and some sent to help Kiba, Hinata, Neji, etc. with the jinchurriki.


----------



## Scar (May 13, 2011)

We've been teased with every other character in the series joining the war with a cut off. Sasuke Joining in is my prediction for the upcoming chapter. Hope he kills kabuto


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 13, 2011)

After that blegh chapter next weeks better be amazing. My predictions:

-Dan, Kakuzu, and Hizashi get called back and Kabuto reorganizes his Edo's a bit. We see where the jins are headed, more kage are summoned, we see Torune and Cloud bloodline ninja, Chuukichi about to ambush the Medical corps, update on 7 swordsmans status, etc.

-A and Tsunade talk to Naruto and B, meanwhile Itachi, Dan, Sandaime Raikage, and Kakuzu with a Nagato backpack are seen watching in the shadows...

-Sasuke has a brief flashback, then he removes his bandages and is covered in an intense aura of darkness. Meanwhile Zetsu notifies Tobi, who then thinks to himself "If Kabuto keeps to the plan and stalls Naruto, Sasuke will get to test his eyes on the elders...just as planned. Some last-minute training will be just the push he needs to beat Naruto for me."


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 14, 2011)

Shikaku relays the new plan to the Divisions they will go and reinforce Gaara's Division and make there stand against Madara and Kabuto there after the losses the Divisions have incured with them seperated he decides to hold back the information about the Jinchuuruki escaping captivity

Scene change
Madara goes to Kabuto's position ordering him to retreat for the time being they will crush the Alliance in the morning

Scene changes to Naruto and Bee Bee asks Naruto if he is alright as he seemed to space out for a while Naruto says he is ok in the distance they see several figures ahead it turns out to be the Raikage and Hokage with Escorts A orders them to head back to the Island Bee is ready to turn back as he won't go against his brother
Naruto refuses saying there is no way he will head back stating it is his duty to end this war if he has to go through the Kage's themselves then so be it

A activates RS2

Naruto activates SM

Chapter ends


----------



## Majin Lu (May 15, 2011)

I predict again 4th division vs. Edo Kages.


----------



## FearTear (May 15, 2011)

I predict Gaara has a flashback about his childhood


----------



## BrickStyle (May 15, 2011)

I predict 17 pages of screaming for a power-up. Oh wait this manga didn't tranform into dbz?


----------



## LoT (May 15, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Shikaku relays the new plan to the Divisions they will go and reinforce Gaara's Division and make there stand against Madara and Kabuto there after the losses the Divisions have incured with them seperated he decides to hold back the information about the Jinchuuruki escaping captivity
> 
> Scene change
> Madara goes to Kabuto's position ordering him to retreat for the time being they will crush the Alliance in the morning
> ...



Naruto better punches A in the face


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2011)

i predict naruto having a flashback about the first he ate with sasuke. 

seriously, how come kyuubi and naruto remember the exact moment both met?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

I want Plot progress. at least make bee and naruto run into A and Tsunade.


----------



## Face (May 15, 2011)

I wonder if their little chat in the last chapter will result in the Kyuubi finally cooperating with Naruto?


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2011)

just wanna see some Kakashi/Sasuke,Gai and the rest of chunin 11.


----------



## seastone (May 15, 2011)

The Kyuubi will ally itself with Naruto without chains or cages, finding that it should protect Naruto without trying to sabotage him. 

Thus Naruto will have completed his jinchuuriki training and ready to take on Sasuke and the world war.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 15, 2011)

fodders getting fodderized


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 15, 2011)

MS81 said:


> just wanna see some Kakashi/Sasuke,Gai and the rest of chunin 11.



Kakashi likely, Sasuke?????????? Only in fables, flashbacks, and in conversation dealing with and only with, hatred. Gai is also given, being side by side with Kakashi.


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2011)

I predict Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Space Jam (May 15, 2011)

i predict the story checks up on all the different things that have been going on, without anything big actually happening


----------



## AoshiKun (May 15, 2011)

This manga needs Sasuke badly!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2011)

Naruto and Bee continue their race to the war, until Tsunade and A intercept them.

Then some focus on the strategies Shikaku will be giving to all squads as well focus on Kabuto and the moves he plans to use with the Edo Tenseis and probably preparing new ones to enter the fray.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 15, 2011)

All I can predict for this chapter is some strategic talk and perhaps A and Tsunade chasing Naruto and Bee (and maybe catching up to them).

Hope the jins make an appearance, even if for a single panel.


----------



## Ferno (May 15, 2011)

539 continues directly from the previous, so more flashbacks of the Naruto chibi people. After all, kid Naruto and Sasuke still haven't made their 'harmony' symbol, and according to VoTE - this has happened.


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

More Naruto action.


----------



## Superstars (May 15, 2011)

We should see More Madara....


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 15, 2011)

Last chapters have been about "preparing for phase II". 
Naruto has entered the war, Madara rushed things, Kyuubi did his best to lure Naruto. So next chap I think will focus on Kabuto and his further plans


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 15, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> focus on Kabuto and the moves he plans to use with the Edo Tenseis and probably preparing new ones to enter the fray.



Oh god I hope so, I wonder who else he could summon? Yahiko, Konan, Kisame, the rest of the Kage, Fugaku...


----------



## Black☆Star (May 15, 2011)

I predict another boring chapter


----------



## Jin-E (May 15, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Last chapters have been about "preparing for phase II".
> Naruto has entered the war, Madara rushed things, Kyuubi did his best to lure Naruto. So next chap I think will focus on Kabuto and his further plans



Sounds like a good bet.

We'll probably get Tsunade and A interaction and possibly something from Gaara and Oonoki's sector.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 15, 2011)

Alliance has been hiding a special  anti-sharingan division that specializes in night attacks and they will be sent to attack Tobi.


----------



## redman919 (May 15, 2011)

Kakashi gonna fight Kabuto! The fight that has long been foreshadowed


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

Kakashi would warp him without a problem.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 15, 2011)

I predict more flashbacks.


----------



## Maerala (May 15, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> I predict more flashbacks.



Curse your acid tongue!


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 16, 2011)

redman919 said:


> Kakashi gonna fight Kabuto! The fight that has long been foreshadowed



Not really no the Foreshadowing has been for another rematch between Naruto and Kabuto. (Kabuto wants to kill Sasuke for killing Orochimaru and fight Naruto as Kabuto sees Naruto as a worthy rival.)


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 16, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Curse your acid tongue!



It's unavoidable.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

i predict kyuubi flashbacks to when he was a pup


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 16, 2011)

That would be lol.


----------



## calimike (May 16, 2011)

@SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...


> I will not lose control to you! (Sasuke from #NARUTO epi.234 vol.26)



It seem he gave us hint for spoiler or not  

I predict Sasuke is at end of chapter with EMS


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 16, 2011)

Yay, the Sauce is coming back into the picture.


----------



## Jin-E (May 16, 2011)

Im not going to celebrate anything until i see spoiler pics with him in it


----------



## Lovely (May 16, 2011)

Ooh, this seems promising.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 16, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Im not going to celebrate anything until i see spoiler pics with him in it


Here you are 

















It's from 539, I swear ​


----------



## Hitt (May 16, 2011)

Sasuke vs Naruto.  It's fucking time.  It's way past fucking time.


----------



## Jin-E (May 16, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Here you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........

neg


----------



## vered (May 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> @SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...
> 
> 
> It seem he gave us hint for spoiler or not
> ...



perhaps its indeed a  hint towards perhaps sasuke and madara being in this chapter.sounds interesting.
would be nice to see sasuke with EMS at the end of it.


----------



## Charlotte (May 16, 2011)

I predict more flashbacks about Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 16, 2011)

*I predict Kyuubi crying.*


----------



## AoshiKun (May 16, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps its indeed a  hint towards perhaps sasuke and madara being in this chapter.sounds interesting.
> would be nice to see sasuke with EMS at the end of it.


I'm more intersted in the villains so as long as they appear it's all right.
If we see Madara, Sasuke and Kabuto then the chapter is a 10.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I predict Kyuubi crying.*



if that happens, i will look for you. i will find. i will kill you


----------



## auem (May 16, 2011)

jump editor quoting naruto...i am already seeing a epic chapter coming...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 16, 2011)

Is there a preview for this weeks chapter ?  
I think that Sasuke will appear in the coming chapters and he will test out his EMS first on some fodders but i suspect that Madara and Itachi didnt tell the whole truth about the EMS and it will be revealed to have some major drawback that surpasses the blindness drawback.


----------



## Blaze (May 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> @SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...
> 
> 
> It seem he gave us hint for spoiler or not
> ...


That is good news but not going to get my hopes up.



Still makes me look forward to the spoilers a lot more.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 16, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps its indeed a  hint towards perhaps sasuke and madara being in this chapter.sounds interesting.
> would be nice to see sasuke with EMS at the end of it.



Then it could mean a hint of Naruto vs Sasuke coming next.


----------



## FearTear (May 16, 2011)

Here's my serious prediction:

Naruto 539: *Son vs Father*

Pages 1 and 2: Kabuto thinks about how ridiculous is Madara's interest towards Kinkaku and Ginkaku and the risks about an incomplete Juubi, so he plot to release the brothers from Edo Tensei

pages 2-10: Muu attacks, Onoki and Akatsuchi counter-attacks, the two Tsuchikages discuss, Edo Raikage and Edo Mizukage decimate the battalion, and Gaara and Temari face their father

pages 11-13: flashback -from Temari's point of view- about Gaara's childhood

pages 14-17: remembering Naruto, Gaara tries to say "I forgave you" but he can't, then his father heartlessly counter-attacks

pages 18 and 19: Madara opens the pot and the guard, Kinkaku and Ginkaku immediately disappear thanks to Kabuto, but Madara says "nice move, too bad those two are not part of my plan", then Madara menacingly looks at Samui and her brother


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Here's my serious prediction:
> 
> Naruto 539: *Son vs Father*
> 
> ...



Good, but Naruto is only 17 pages.


----------



## FearTear (May 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> Good, but Naruto is only 17 pages.



Chapter 520 was 19 pages so why not?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Here's my serious prediction:
> 
> Naruto 539: *Son vs Father*
> 
> ...



This seems interesting. Though if kin and gin weren't part of his plan then why did he bother taking the sealing pot? Samui and her brother were only sealed in the gourd.


----------



## Selva (May 16, 2011)

I predict Sasuke showing up. Bout fucking time. Let's get this war moving


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Chapter 520 was 19 pages so why not?



ignore him. pages are not a problem. i actually like your prediction.


----------



## FearTear (May 16, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> This seems interesting. Though if kin and gin weren't part of his plan then why did he bother taking the sealing pot?



Just to mislead the enemy (and delude Shikamaru )


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2011)

i predict sasuke...............'s eyes.


----------



## Judecious (May 16, 2011)

Predict Naruto destroying the Raikage.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (May 16, 2011)

Please don't let this be a flashback chapter. Some progress would be nice


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Next Chapter: Sasuke lacks a tailed beast.


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2011)

Addy said:


> if that happens, i will look for you. i will find. i will kill you


What he does have is a ver particular set of skills; skills he has acquired over a very long career. Skills that make him a nightmare for people like you.


----------



## Leptirica (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Next Chapter: Sasuke lacks a tailed beast.



I predict next chapter lacking Sasuke.


----------



## nadinkrah (May 16, 2011)

-Itachi stops Tsunade and Raikage
-Sasuke prepares to rape at the end of the chapter
-Naruto sees an Edo he knows and is confused.


----------



## FearTear (May 16, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> -Itachi stops Tsunade and Raikage
> -Sasuke prepares to rape at the end of the chapter
> *-Naruto sees an Edo he knows and is confused.*



Naruto: -Shit, I know I had to ask Iruka-sensei for more informations


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> @SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess it is similar to when Sasuke reveals his Mangekyō Sharingan.


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I predict next chapter lacking Sasuke.


We can only hope.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 16, 2011)

This chapter ... "Naruto's resolve" the Raikage and Hokage confront Naruto and Bee, Naruto uses talk-no-jutsu A resist it at first and strikes Naruto, Naruto gives him a glare that shocks A , Naruto does talk-no-jutsu again and A falls for it this time. A brings up the 4th hokage.


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 16, 2011)

I know it's not going to happen (probably not at all), but I kind of want to see Hachibi and Kyuubi on that existential mental plane, conversing.  I want to see the reaction between those two and Kyuubi asking why Hachibi would cooperate with its host. 

As for what i think will happen..is it actually called "naruto's resolve?" I can't remember if that was mentioned at the end of the previous chapter or not. If it was, I really cant make a better prediction than Forkandspoon's.  If that's not it, though, I'm going to say that Naruto and Bee encounter two Edo Akatsuki's; probably Itachi and Nagato and Naruto stops Bee from immediately assaulting them so he can speak with them a bit and learn what's happening (which would undoubtedly enrage Naruto)


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Chapter 520 was 19 pages so why not?



Some chapters have color pages; outside of that, each chapter is 17 pages long. It would be nice to receive color pages this week but usually we know a week or two in advance.


----------



## Sagitta (May 16, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> I know it's not going to happen (probably not at all), but I kind of want to see Hachibi and Kyuubi on that existential mental plane, conversing.  I want to see the reaction between those two and Kyuubi asking why Hachibi would cooperate with its host.
> 
> As for what i think will happen..is it actually called "naruto's resolve?" I can't remember if that was mentioned at the end of the previous chapter or not. If it was, I really cant make a better prediction than Forkandspoon's.  If that's not it, though, I'm going to say that Naruto and Bee encounter two Edo Akatsuki's; probably Itachi and Nagato and Naruto stops Bee from immediately assaulting them so he can speak with them a bit and learn what's happening (which would undoubtedly enrage Naruto)



I'd also love to see the 2 bijuu's talking about that. Kyuubi needs an intervention.


----------



## Tregis (May 16, 2011)

Hopefully we get to get a glimpse of Sasuke, or Zetsu.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 16, 2011)

I predict a glimpse of Kabuto and his next plan and Madara by the end of chapter.


----------



## Sesha (May 16, 2011)

I expect stuff to happen that could be summed up in fewer pages than what is used, and the forum letting out a collective sigh.



Klue said:


> Some chapters have color pages; outside of that, each chapter is 17 pages long. It would be nice to receive color pages this week but usually we know a week or two in advance.



I wish we could return to the bygone days when chapters had varying numbers of pages, from as low as 14, to 19 or 22, depending on what the story and the chapter demanded, instead of trying to fill some quota. But that was when Kishimoto actually cared about what he was writing, so I'm aware that it's a foolish notion.


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2011)

I have noticed lately that of the HST, Kishi is the only one who consistently has 17 pages a chapter.

Oda and Kubo have usually have 19 or a little over 20 lately.


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2011)

Damn Kishi, he should do 30.


----------



## auem (May 17, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> I guess it is similar to when Sasuke reveals his Mangekyō Sharingan.



my hope for a epic chapter risen further...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2011)

Aha, so it looks like we're possibly getting Sasuke again, with a speaking part at that, if that comment is real. Surprising to have such an early spoiler, but if Sasuke appears, then who knows.



Sesha said:


> I wish we could return to the bygone days when chapters had varying numbers of pages, from as low as 14, to 19 or 22, depending on what the story and the chapter demanded, instead of trying to fill some quota. But that was when Kishimoto actually cared about what he was writing, so I'm aware that it's a foolish notion.



It wasn't even that long ago when the chapters varied that much, was it? Maybe a year?


----------



## Palpatine (May 17, 2011)

I predict more disappoint for the next few chapters.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

i sense an uchiha........ a blind one........... no...... he's not blind... he has........ bandages on his eyes.

i wonder who could that be?


----------



## navy (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> i sense an uchiha........ a blind one........... no...... he's not blind... he has........ bandages on his eyes.
> 
> i wonder who could that be?



Madara? No i got it Mikito Uchiha


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

navy said:


> Madara? No i got it Mikito Uchiha



close enough


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 17, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *I have noticed lately that of the HST,* Kishi is the only one who consistently has 17 pages a chapter.
> 
> Oda and Kubo have usually have 19 or a little over 20 lately.



Didn't you know Bleach got replaced by Toriko


----------



## live2sleep (May 17, 2011)

navy said:


> Madara? No i got it Mikito Uchiha


 Madara's little blind brother?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> i sense an uchiha........ a blind one........... no...... he's not blind... he has........ bandages on his eyes.
> 
> i wonder who could that be?



Sasuke


----------



## mayumi (May 17, 2011)

Oh god the wanking if sasuke shows up is going to be unbearable.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 17, 2011)

Uh I can only hope sasuke doesn't show up. Him and his story is just so dull an played out. 


I would rather see Madara and Kobuto's actions rather than here Sasuke blather on about his hate. 


Its like madara only went to all this trouble for no other reason than to have him sitting around in his cave angry at the world. Pointless storyline. 


I do wonder what happened to juugo and suigetsu though I would imagine that they would be on their way back to the hideout to meet sasuke and karin.


----------



## HawkMan (May 17, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Oh god the wanking if sasuke shows up is going to be unbearable.


It would certainly make things interesting around here again. The last chapter was atrocious, we need something new or important.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 17, 2011)

I kinda thought that Naruto would have some wins first before Sauce showed up. Perhaps Kishi will have Naruto battle someone before then.


----------



## cloudsymph (May 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It would certainly make things interesting around here again. The last chapter was atrocious, we need something new or important.



sadly it's atrocious regardless of whoever is in it.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 17, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> I have noticed lately that of the HST, Kishi is the only one who consistently has 17 pages a chapter.
> 
> Oda and Kubo have usually have 19 or a little over 20 lately.



yeah but 17 pages of Kishi equals more or less 30 of Kubo (except when kubo is drawing fights). Kubo wastes pages with big ass images, and then his chapters advance very little... most of the times I find myself surprised when reading bleach cause when i reach the end it seems like i've read only half a chapter's worth....


----------



## auem (May 17, 2011)

even ohana expecting to see sasuke..

671 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/05/18(水) 00:15:36.77 ID:+mnlNnRhP
    はやくサスケ見たいね


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Aha, so it looks like we're possibly getting Sasuke again, with a speaking part at that, if that comment is real. Surprising to have such an early spoiler, but if Sasuke appears, then who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't even that long ago when the chapters varied that much, was it? Maybe a year?



Naruto has boasted exactly 17 pages a week since Sai's introduction. Of course there are times where we receive an extra 3 colored pages but those chapters are usually expected well ahead of time.


----------



## vered (May 17, 2011)

ohana made a short comment and she mentions sasuke.i dont know if its a spoiler or prediction.


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2011)

I just hope Sasuke,Kakashi, or anyone we haven't seen in a while for that matter!!!


----------



## auem (May 17, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana made a short comment and she mentions sasuke.i dont know if its a spoiler or prediction.



i think she is expecting sasuke..


----------



## jso (May 17, 2011)

I wouldnt be surprised if we see Sasuke, but why is everybody using that tweet as some sort of subtle clue? I checked his previous tweets and he commonly picks out 'classic' quotes from Naruto and OP and other WSJ manga.

edit: for what little it's worth, Google translate gives Ohana's comment as "I see Sasuke quickly"


----------



## edangs (May 17, 2011)

i vote for madara vs kabuto 

rather than seeing sasuke or kakashi.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 17, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana made a short comment and she mentions sasuke.i dont know if its a spoiler or prediction.



Hope that means that Sasuke is getting ready for battle. Because its very likely that Naruto will be fighting Sasuke next.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hope that means that Sasuke is getting ready for battle. Because its very likely that Naruto will be fighting Sasuke next.



nah, or else kishis wouldn't give us last chapter or at least, he would have put more in it. i think is padding this and milking it. 

next chapter. we will see how sakura firt met sasuke


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> nah, or else kishis wouldn't give us last chapter or at least, he would have put more in it. i think is padding this and milking it.
> 
> next chapter. we will see how sakura *firt* met sasuke



With "firt", do you mean "first" or "flirt"?


----------



## Blaze (May 17, 2011)

He meant first. 


I would love to see the bitching that would create.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> He meant first.
> 
> 
> I would love to see the bitching that would create.



i would like to see how sakura's fail started. when she met sasuke or when she was born?


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2011)

God I hope it's a lot of Uchiha back history and maybe some MS spam that would be soooooo cool and dreamy.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 17, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I just hope Sasuke,Kakashi, or anyone we haven't seen in a while for that matter!!!



Both was seen recently Sasuke in the previous chapter and Kakashi in the one before that besides that I don't see the point in reintroducing Sasuke at this point  Kabuto is the MV of this arc which is being set up as a Naruto fight so it would not hold much value to have Sasuke in this arc


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 17, 2011)

I hate sasuke so much but this arc is boring. He need to show up and fight naruto already.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 17, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> I hate sasuke so much but this arc is boring. He need to show up and fight naruto already.



You know Kishi is somewhere, sitting at a computer, reading this, and saying to himself "Just as planned..."


----------



## Time Expired (May 17, 2011)

Predictions eh?  Difficult at best.  

Could be a A and Tsunade having a little chat with Naruto and B.  If it is then I think Naruto will want to talk, and A will cut him off (probably belittle him) and try to order him to stand down.  Perhaps B and Tsunade will try and dissuade A from taking a hardline approach: he will not listen to anyone.  It will lead to a brief skirmish where A is not told but _shown_ that Naruto is capable - in a way A can appreciate.  This will, most likely, take the form of a right cross.






We need Sasuke to get back into the mix soon.


----------



## Feh (May 17, 2011)

That Ohana tweet just means "_Hurry up, I wanna see Sasuke_" :/

I would appreciate it if Madara's plan would move forward in this chapter, tired of waiting for it to happen.


----------



## mayumi (May 17, 2011)

Feh said:


> That Ohana tweet just means "_Hurry up, I wanna see Sasuke_" :/
> 
> I would appreciate it if Madara's plan would move forward in this chapter, tired of waiting for it to happen.



typical ohana just like all the fanboyz here. she should go color her nails.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 17, 2011)

bah, I posted this last week, but since last chapter was dedicated to character development and didn't move forward with the plot I'll post it again...


j0hnni_ said:


> Naruto goes to Kakashi and Sakura, but Raikage intercepts him and Bee. Naruto escapes while Bee distracts his brother. Tsunade meets him next to Kakashi's battalion and they talk. Madara goes to Sasuke to give him instructions...


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2011)

No spoiler yet? 
Obviously not... 

I predict Naruto's "6'th path sexy no jutsu"...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 17, 2011)

Psycho Sasuke is boring as fuck,id rather watch paint drying on a wall then Sasuke wangsting about how fucking hard life is and using the already abused moves of the MS


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Psycho Sasuke is boring as fuck,id rather watch paint drying on a wall then Sasuke wangsting about how fucking hard life is and using the already abused moves of the MS



i don't get why people always say this as if he bitches 24/7 when in reality, he fights most of the time and not sit around, or talk like naruto, and others. 

with all honesty, sasuke in the kage arc was less talkative unless you count that page with the final version of susano'o. that made his fight enjoyable since it had less talking. 

i really hate his bitching aside from some lolz but in his latest arc, he didn't bitch allot. even when he did, it was mostly after the battle was over. but when naruto, sakura, and kakashi came around, they (all of them) talked and talked and talked  (looking especially at you naruto)

i don't remember him in that arc, or his fight with killerbee, or even with diedara talking that much.

hell, even against itachi, aside from itachi's flashbacks to what happened, i don't remember him bitching.


----------



## Judecious (May 17, 2011)

Hope we find out how naruto plans to end this war.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hope we find out how naruto plans to end this war.



either surrender to madara (don't ask )

fighting madara/ forgiving madara.

really, what is there other than that?


----------



## Jin-E (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't get why people always say this as if he bitches 24/7 when in reality, he fights most of the time and not sit around, or talk like naruto, and others.
> 
> with all honesty, sasuke in the kage arc was less talkative unless you count that page with the final version of susano'o. that made his fight enjoyable since it had less talking.
> 
> ...



Old myths die hard


----------



## Coldhands (May 17, 2011)

Predictiooon:
- Few panels with Naruto and Kyubi
- A & Tsunade catch up with the Naruto and Bee
- Some talk between the Kages and the Jinchuriki
- Madara seals KinGin and Kabuto makes some comments about it
- End with A and Tsunade stating that they are going to stop the Jinchuriki by force


----------



## Judecious (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> either surrender to madara (don't ask )
> 
> fighting madara/ forgiving madara.
> 
> really, what is there other than that?



He will never forgive madara.

hopefully he can do to madara what aang did to the fire lord.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> i don't get why people always say this as if he bitches 24/7 when in reality, he fights most of the time and not sit around, or talk like naruto, and others.
> 
> with all honesty, sasuke in the kage arc was less talkative unless you count that page with the final version of susano'o. that made his fight enjoyable since it had less talking.
> 
> ...



Oi, the talk with Naruto is goatee approved.
I liked it because it hinted stuff that I approve of. 
Although the talks with Sakura and Kakashi bored me. 

Sasuke needs to show up now, even if it is for him to talk, I don't care.
I only keep reading to see what is going to happen to him, what hax moves Itachi may have in store from the crow job, and to see edo Itachi.


----------



## Cjones (May 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Predictiooon:
> - Few panels with Naruto and Kyubi
> - A & Tsunade catch up with the Naruto and Bee
> - Some talk between the Kages and the Jinchuriki
> ...



This would be pretty simple and good.

Though I kinda doubt Tsunade will use force to stop either one. I'm pretty sure just doesn't care about the whole situation that much.


----------



## Judecious (May 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Predictiooon:
> - Many panels with Naruto
> - A & Tsunade catch up with the Naruto and Bee
> - End with A and Tsunade stating that they are going to stop the Jinchuriki by force



I like this prediction


----------



## Leptirica (May 17, 2011)

Tsunade puts A to sleep with a sleep bomb to let Naruto and Bee pass.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (May 17, 2011)

i predict Naruto having another long chat with kyuubi that will last 20 chapters


----------



## Skywalker (May 17, 2011)

^ What could be better?


----------



## FearTear (May 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> i predict Naruto having another long chat with kyuubi that will last 20 chapters



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbeR6uYxU50&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> i predict Naruto having another long chat with kyuubi that will last 20 chapters


omg i got really scared now


----------



## NU-KazeKage (May 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Predictiooon:
> - Few panels with Naruto and Kyubi
> - A & Tsunade catch up with the Naruto and Bee
> - Some talk between the Kages and the Jinchuriki
> ...



should be fun to watch A fight all by himself then


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> @SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...
> 
> 
> It seem he gave us hint for spoiler or not
> ...



is this guy a shonen jump editor? sounds like a spoiler foreshadowing 






YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 17, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> is this guy a shonen jump editor? sounds like a spoiler foreshadowing



Chief Editor of WSJ but you can kind of get it from his profile pic 

I wouldn't really take much from the quotes he tweets as possible spoilers last week he quoted Kuririn somehow I don't think that was a spoiler


----------



## Penance (May 17, 2011)

NU-KazeKage said:


> should be fun to watch A fight all by himself then



...............


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Chief Editor of WSJ but you can kind of get it from his profile pic
> 
> I wouldn't really take much from the quotes he tweets as possible spoilers last week he quoted Kuririn somehow I don't think that was a spoiler


nah so i am disappoint


----------



## Turrin (May 17, 2011)

Well here' what I think can happen:

40% Probability that this chapter deals with Raikage and Tsunade talking to Naruto/Bee
40% Probability this chapter deals with some sort of Sasuke Flashback 
15% Probability that this chapter is a series of smaller filler events: Madara sealing Gin/Kin, Naruto talking to Kyuubi some more, etc...
5% Probability that something interesting actually happens


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 17, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Well here' what I think can happen:
> 
> 40% Probability that this chapter deals with Raikage and Tsunade talking to Naruto/Bee
> 40% Probability this chapter deals with some sort of Sasuke Flashback
> ...



i actually enjoyed the percentages until you bashed kishi there at the end. way to ruin a good post.


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 17, 2011)

*I bet my account that Sasuke is really a good guy, pretending to be evil just to remain close to Madara for he can kill him.*


----------



## Csdabest (May 17, 2011)

Once upon a time ago. I remember there were chapter previwes. And one said. "What do itachui eyes have in store for sasuke" so far all they have done for sasuke is give him less panel time


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *I bet my account that Sasuke is really a good guy, pretending to be evil just to remain close to Madara for he can kill him.*


i would not bet on this


----------



## navy (May 17, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *I bet my account that Sasuke is really a good guy, pretending to be evil just to remain close to Madara for he can kill him.*



You missed the karin stabbing

And the trying to kill kakashi

And the laughter to moans comment


----------



## AoshiKun (May 17, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *I bet my account that Sasuke is really a good guy, pretending to be evil just to remain close to Madara for he can kill him.*


We swore Itachi and Nagato were villains and they turned out good guys so Sasuke isn't really evil. However I dunno about his "plan".


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> We swore Itachi and Nagato were villains and they turned out good guys so Sasuke isn't really evil. However I dunno about his "plan".



We didn't know their back-stories, we do know Sasuke's.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> We didn't know their back-stories, we do know Sasuke's.


even though i find the chance of it being a plan quite impossible, you cant use sasuke's back story as proof


if we follow sasuke's backstory we will actually notice that sasuke has a hard on for backstabbing and revenge, so backstab madara would fit his char 100%, mainly because madara is on his hit list for the uchiha massacre


----------



## ensoriki (May 17, 2011)

I predict Bee trips on a branch, Naruto looks back, and trips on a branch, pushes himself up to realize he is on top of giant armadillo penis.

Madara is wanking off his kingin sealing

Kabuto is all "Phase 2"


----------



## AoshiKun (May 17, 2011)

I really hope Sasuke appears, we don't see him in action since _March 25th 2010_  it's enough Kishimoto, it's enough


Mr Horrible said:


> We didn't know their back-stories, we do know Sasuke's.


And Kishimoto could easily invent something new for Sasuke back-story 
There are so many motives indeed.


----------



## Skywalker (May 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I really hope Sasuke appears, we don't see him in action since _March 25th 2010_


Let's keep him out until Aug. 27 2017.


----------



## Sagitta (May 17, 2011)

I want to put it in him until may 18.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's keep him out until Aug. 27 2017.


this will just mean that kishi will drag this manga with fodder fight, do you really want it ?

like, sasuke needs to appear, its for the sake of the plot


----------



## Skywalker (May 17, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> this will just mean that kishi will drag this manga with fodder fight, do you really want it ?
> 
> like, sasuke needs to appear, its for the sake of the plot


Zetsu already took out his punk ass.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Zetsu already took out his punk ass.


well, if you say so


----------



## Majin Lu (May 17, 2011)

Sasuke's EMS... Kishi will continue to tease us about it  

About Tsunade and A, they will need a sensor to find Naruto and Bee, so I think Shii willl help them.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 17, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> even though i find the chance of it being a plan quite impossible, you cant use sasuke's back story as proof
> 
> 
> if we follow sasuke's backstory we will actually notice that sasuke has a hard on for backstabbing and revenge, so backstab madara would fit his char 100%, mainly because madara is on his hit list for the uchiha massacre



They compared Sasuke to Nagato and Itachi, saying that because those villians were portrayed in a more sympathetic light afterwards, Sasuke could be as well. I merely pointed out what I thought was the most pressing difference between Sasuke and those two in regards to Kishimoto's usual approach with sympathetic villains. He usually keeps the mystery up in regards to their motives and the reasons why until they start fighting. 

The problem with taking this approach with Sasuke is that we pretty much know everything about what he wants to do and why, as we've been shown his reasoning on panel.

Sure Sasuke probably wants to kill Madara for his part in the massacre, but he still wants to destroy Konoha. He isn't some hero on an undercover mission, if he fights Madara at this stage it'll be villain vs villain.


----------



## Evilene (May 17, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprise if Kishi shows Sasuke unrapping his bandages, and revealing to his readers Sasuke's

lack of eyeballs

EMS


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> They compared Sasuke to Nagato and Itachi, saying that because those villians were portrayed in a more sympathetic light afterwards, Sasuke could be as well. I merely pointed out what I thought was the most pressing difference between Sasuke and those two in regards to Kishimoto's usual approach with sympathetic villains. He usually keeps the mystery up in regards to their motives and the reasons why until they start fighting.
> 
> The problem with taking this approach with Sasuke is that we pretty much know everything about what he wants to do and why, as we've been shown his reasoning on panel.
> 
> Sure Sasuke probably wants to kill Madara for his part in the massacre, but he still wants to destroy Konoha. He isn't some hero on an undercover mission, if he fights Madara at this stage it'll be villain vs villain.


yes i got what you said

but let me explain one thing

all information that we get from sasuke, comes from what he spits out


its different from sakura, for example, when its with sakura, we are inside her read

same with naruto, we know what they really think deeply, and we can predict the path that they will choose


now with sasuke, we get an information influenced by who is around the whole time

he said one thing when he was with taka around

then he said another thing when he was with madara alone

the whole time its influenced, lets suppose that he wants team 7 to really think that he is a murderous bastard, we got that vibe from his actions towards sakura, kakashi and naruto

but ironically, one of the few times that we really got to see what was in sasuke's head, was when he thought of team 7 before using amaterasu on hachibi

for example, he told karin not to move before stabbing her, but we know that he missed a vital spot

a lot of what happens is influenced by who is around, madara was watching

then madara gave his advice of killing karin if he didnt have anything more to do with her, but then we get to the part where, "what if he is planning something with madara, and he would have to kill karin to keep his plan going?"

there is a reason why madara watches sasuke, there is a reason why he sent zetsu to stay in sasuke, madara doesnt really trust him


but i am actually with you here, i doubt that sasuke is up to something good, but there are holes enough for kishi to pull this


the only thing that makes me sure that he probably wont, is the change in sasuke's chakra, this kishi will never be able pull

anyways i am expecting sasuke to be thinking of a suicide path, he might be really planning to kill konoha ppl, but he might be thinking of dragging madara with him too

we will have an idea now that he got EMS, itachi did leave the hint that he needed the EMS to defeat madara


----------



## ZE (May 17, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yes i got what you said
> 
> but let me explain one thing
> 
> ...



Chapter 417, Sasuke?s thoughts: 
Who is he tricking here? Himself?


----------



## Topher (May 17, 2011)

ZE said:


> Chapter 417, Sasuke’s thoughts:
> Who is he tricking here? Himself?




Who was tobi and zetsu tricking? themselves? 

This is kishi we're talking about lol, anything can happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> *I bet my account that Sasuke is really a good guy, pretending to be evil just to remain close to Madara for he can kill him.*



He's already said that he intends to kill Madara and Madara knows this (he's actually already tried once), so if there's any 'backstabbing' there, it's going to be a backstabbing that Madara is expecting.

I seriously doubt Sasuke has a 'plan'. Naruto, the elders, and Konoha are all before Madara on his shit list because he realizes that Madara could be useful in some way (he was the one who pretty much led him to Danzou after all).

Sasuke is not _pretending_ to be a bad guy. Yea he's not a true villain because we know he will end up good, but he is certainly not pretending anything right now. He genuinely wants to kill anyone and everyone. Do you honestly think everything has just been 'acting'?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Let's keep him out until Aug. 27 2017.



LoL. This kind of logic...

Sasuke-haters. Can't see the forest for the trees.

If sasuke returns sooner, His eventual meeting of naruto, Fulfillment of role in madara's plan, and story arc (rescue sasuke arc) will be over.

Naruto has intentionally halted his progress for sasuke which makes him to everyone who wants to see him progress, which happens to be like 90% of the readers.

More sasuke = More plot progression and character growth.


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2011)

SASUKE?!? yes please!!


----------



## Skywalker (May 17, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LoL. This kind of logic...
> 
> Sasuke-haters. Can't see the forest for the trees.


 I'd rather have 20 more chapters of Naruto being a badass then seeing more Uchiha rage.

Madara is fine, at least he's awesome too, Sasuke is just..meh.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'd rather have 20 more chapters of Naruto being a badass then seeing more Uchiha rage.
> 
> Madara is fine, at least he's awesome too, Sasuke is just..meh.



Naruto isn't being extremely badass.
Extremely stubborn, really.

Naruto:Friendship is about understanding each other, even their hatred, and through the strength of bonds overcoming it.

Kyuubi: I have been with you since the day you were born and sincerely have something to tell... Uwagh!

Naruto: STFU Kyuubi, sorry, you can't be my friend. Why are you so angry all the time anyway, wait... Naw, I don't care, Im going to save sasuke.

Kyuubi: You mean the kid who hates you more than I do?

Naruto:  March 25th 2010


Ugh... That isn't naruto being badass, that is classic naruto without the whining,introspection, and hyperventilation.

I want to see him grow up and think logically. That would be a badass naruto. One with common sense. I am glad to see him get his resolve back though...


And I wanna see dat uchiha rage. I don't want to see him talk about it though.
Just act on it. I tire of the elders living... Sasuke. Kill them


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> Chapter 417, Sasuke’s thoughts:
> Who is he tricking here? Himself?


like i said, i personally dont believe in this course for the history

everything is pointing that sasuke has no good intentions now

but kishi can asspull this depending on what he decides

"i've got a new power...one strong enough to obliterate konoha" is not "i will obliterate konoha with my new power"

kishi plays with the words

he leaves every sasuke thought as double standard, if he took another course for sasuke's character, it could be alleged that when he mentioned it, think about this power being enough for this doesnt mean that he really planned to do this


didnt kishi say that sasuke's destiny was "decided recently", during the danzou fight?

that was the biggest proof that even with everything that he said and thought, kishi still could have made an ass pull for another path




people swore that he would have killed naruto and the others if it wasnt for orochimaru, and how did it end?


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 18, 2011)

I predict Sasuke's EMS Showing, or maybe i just wanna see it real bad.


----------



## Nimander (May 18, 2011)

I say this with zero malice and, with all honesty, zero bias in my heart.

I don't give two greasy, flying fucks about Sasuke's EMS.  

We'll see it when we need to see it.  At this point in time his presence in the story would be a hindrance.  There are already enough separate plot threads going on right now to keep the story adequately complex.  Adding Sasuke and all the drama his presence tends to bring would turn this into a clusterfuck that I doubt Kishi could write his way out of.  

My two cents.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I say this with zero malice and, with all honesty, zero bias in my heart.
> 
> I don't give two greasy, flying fucks about Sasuke's EMS.
> 
> ...



NF will be one big clusterfuck after half of us have heard that Sasuke is going to make an appearance, whether he makes one or not.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I say this with zero malice and, with all honesty, zero bias in my heart.
> 
> I don't give two greasy, flying fucks about Sasuke's EMS.
> 
> ...



You may be right with the point in bold, however they are not important enough to warrant a weeks worth of discussion.

Look at the Library good sir; A thread or two about EMS, or Sasuke's eventual powers warrant the most active threads.

I think you are overreaching with his presence adding complexity or more apparent drama, as Sasuke doesn't need to state anything of importance to satisfy the demand for his return.  Removing his bandages, showing his new improved eyes would be enough to satisfy most members.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

I just want naruto to fight already

Hasn't had a real fight in ages.


----------



## Veritas17 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Look at the Library good sir; A thread or two about EMS, or Sasuke's eventual powers warrant the most active threads.



To be fair, our country if you are american was hung up on if our president (media wise mind you) was actually born here in the states or not.  Never underestimate the power of idiots to proffer a lofty cause.

I predict Naruto showing up and hinata orgasming from sheer delight.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I just want naruto to fight already
> 
> Hasn't had a real fight in ages.



This too. I am completely unsure how the bijuu chakra mode will benefit naruto in a truly high level fight. Of course he can trash fodders, but he could already do that. I want to see him fight a NINJA not a ninja.
Kage level is all that satisfies me right now .

It makes me kind of angry that genin level is so low, and kage level is so... what everyone should be. Jutsu take like... 10 minutes to learn. Everyone should know hundreds. If I can learn how to master street fighter in a week, learning seals should be cake.


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You may be right with the point in bold, however they are not important enough to warrant a weeks worth of discussion.
> 
> Look at the Library good sir; A thread or two about EMS, or Sasuke's eventual powers warrant the most active threads.
> 
> I think you are overreaching with his presence adding complexity or more apparent drama, as Sasuke doesn't need to state anything of importance to satisfy the demand for his return.  *Removing his bandages, showing his new improved eyes would be enough to satisfy most members.*



You don't even believe that - how could you possibly expect them to


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Ohana posted OP spoilers already, why isn't the spoiler thread unlocked?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

Veritas17 said:


> To be fair, our country if you are american was hung up on if our president (media wise mind you) was actually born here in the states or not.  Never underestimate the power of idiots to proffer a lofty cause.
> 
> I predict Naruto showing up and hinata orgasming from sheer delight.



I hear you, but a big portion of America(I am born here), love controversy. If we didn't shows like the Maury show, or the several reality TV. shows wouldn't exist.

Controversy as in life, drives this board. Thus is why Sasuke, without even stepping foot in the manga, can spawn several threads. His character invokes a reaction like no other.



Soul Assassin said:


> You don't even believe that - how could you possibly expect them to



.................. No. seriously it would at least give the telegram threads more lasting power. Look at the past several chapters. The majority of the telegram threads once dump into the library pile, quickly are bumped off the first page. 

The controversy of Sasuke's character is going to cause people to make threads about him regardless; might as well have something new to discuss about him.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Ohana posted OP spoilers already, why isn't the spoiler thread unlocked?



what does the spoiler say?


----------



## Superstars (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> what does the spoiler say?



YAWN....MORE YAWN....

I hope we get Madara in naruto.


----------



## Berserk (May 18, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LOL, outside of kumogakure, everyone is a pasty-faced ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> Troll harder.



You seem visibly upset.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I hear you, but a big portion of America(I am born here), love controversy. If we didn't shows like the Maury show, or the several reality TV. shows wouldn't exist.
> 
> Controversy as in life, drives this board. Thus is why Sasuke, without even stepping foot in the manga, can spawn several threads. His character invokes a reaction like no other.
> 
> ...



Thats because its funn mocking Sasuke's character and even more funn victimizing his fans in the Library


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> .................. No. seriously it would at least give the telegram threads more lasting power. Look at the past several chapters. The majority of the telegram threads once dump into the library pile, quickly are bumped off the first page.
> 
> The controversy of Sasuke's character is going to cause people to make threads about him regardless; might as well have something new to discuss about him.




I wasn't arguing  just playing man.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 18, 2011)

I'm waiting until Ohana posts Naruto spoilers before unlocking the thread.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Guess there's no Sasuke then if Ohana posted OP spoilers before Naruto ones.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and itachi1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narutaru (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Guess there's no Sasuke then if Ohana posted OP spoilers before Naruto ones.



That's the exact thought I had after reading your post.

I hope Raikage and Tsunade meet up with Bee and Naruto by the end of the chapter at least.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 18, 2011)

From how it looked in the last chapter, naruto is going to poke out kyuubi's eye after getting so close, and continue to abuse him. PETA would be appalled.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

they appear!!!!
and somthing about a love letter to sakura???


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

finally!


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2011)

so who are Nagato and Itachi fighting?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

they are not fighting.they are talking i think,discussing about somthing!!!!!

seems like theres a shady character that gives a love letter to sakura???
the google trnslation is really bad.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 18, 2011)

let the trolling begin


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> they are not fighting.they are talking i think,discussing about somthing!!!!!



probably bitching about Kabuto and Madara. lol


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> You see para.
> 
> Someday, I think hatred and want to take the Kyuubi. And Naruto.
> Ride a note! Kyuubi
> ...






courtesy of google trans.

Neji is in the mix as well "screws"

Also, Nagato and itachi talk about akatsuki and their eyes.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nic said:


> probably bitching about Kabuto and Madara. lol



they are discussing perhaps about the akatsuki and perhaps about an eye?perhaps about dojutsu?


----------



## C-Moon (May 18, 2011)

Sakura's back


Looks like the Telegrams will see an increase in shitty pairing threads this week


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

so last chapter was a wastage as suspected...


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato... intresting. Wasnt expecting that. Also why Sakura


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

oh and somone is killed i think.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

sakura in it too?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

huuuuuuuuuuumm??? 




bah i am not excited for this chapter anymore, gotta sleep u.u, another week waiting for my sauce


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

yea...somebody died...


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

*i think a main character is killed.
is it neji?what is screw represents in the google trans???*


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

Crazypsychogoogletranslation: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





You see para.

Kyuubi hatred someday would like to think. And Naruto.
Ride a note! Kyuubi


Ino Tsuka pewter screw too much sway
Come medical team and this I say. Kiba and

Hectic medical team
There appeared screws.
Suspicious-looking man (never seen a man? been treated Kana)

Nagato and weasel, while lending a shoulder while borrowing
To talk about the eye on the dawn.

Ninja killed three people on the medical team.
Screws, look for white use.
The medical team to treat me and through my work.

Shady character, Sakura pass a love letter.
A man like that anymore. And Sakura

Screw you enter the room to treat.
Ask screws. Screws at the same time, killing a fellow medical team? Ps.

The state of the thread is wrong.
Compromised? Maybe.
The end.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

who? whooo???


----------



## Narutaru (May 18, 2011)

Sakura and a love letter in the same chapter, nothing good can come of this.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> oh and somone is killed i think.



Yep. It seems like the mystery man is a sleeper agent, and he murders the medical team after they treat him. Sneaky


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

seems somebody disguised as friend...very confusing from google tran..


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Yep. It seems like the mystery man is a sleeper agent, and he murders the medical team after they treat him. Sneaky



OMG!  A ninja acting like a ninja!

Can't be real...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

sakura hate threads are gonna floooooooood


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

ok someone disgised perhaps as a mian character kills somone else i think.


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

neji can't die...not without facing his dad again..


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

Perhaps a Zetsu clone?


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Love letter to sakura?

Wtf


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 18, 2011)

My guess is that one of Zetsu's clones disguised itself as Neji but was found out and killed.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You may be right with the point in bold, however they are not important enough to warrant a weeks worth of discussion.
> 
> Look at the Library good sir; A thread or two about EMS, or Sasuke's eventual powers warrant the most active threads.
> 
> I think you are overreaching with his presence adding complexity or more apparent drama, as Sasuke doesn't need to state anything of importance to satisfy the demand for his return.  Removing his bandages, showing his new improved eyes would be enough to satisfy most members.



Yes, they do, but to be fair it is because of the content of the threads rather than the character itself its not necessarily because of the character quality, "badassness" or "coolness".

Sasuke's threads have the most posts, but if you review them it is not just commenting on lets say his well documented techniques or to discuss his ocular designs or something. These threads have some insanely high post count becuase there is always heated debate becuase of people always finding a way of saying "Lol Susanoo is invincible" or something like that despite not having anything to do with the thread and from there a shitstorm of pages and pages start.


----------



## Kαrin (May 18, 2011)

I-Itachi?  Finally?

YESSSSSS!

Neji got killed? God, let that be true...


----------



## Hexa (May 18, 2011)

It's "Neji" that kills the medical team.  From Ohana's speculation, it's the suspicious character (who also is the one who gives Sakura the love letter) disguised as Neji.  Maybe a Zetsu clone.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> *i think a main character is killed.
> is it neji?what is screw represents in the google trans???*


*holds sun glasses* so looks like the screw...
*puts it on* got screwed.



YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

No way Neji dies before we actually see him fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Neji died?  and people here were saying he wasnt fodder. Depends on how he died, but I got a feeling he was killed by white Zetsu clones.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

also the itachi and Nagato bit should be interesting.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Sakura and a love letter in the same chapter, nothing good can come of this.



i hope it's from kabuto


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

*no its the disguised neji that  killed some fellow members.and gave sakura a love letter?
what? new character?*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

cant wait to see nagato's opinion on this...


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

may be sasuke sent that letter..lol...


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

So the love letter is from a fake neji?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Nagato: itachi. You should have been the leader of akatsuki since your eyes are superior.
> itachi: too bad I'm a good guy.
> 
> Nagato admitting inferiority to itachi is their convo



very nice fan fiction


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

if this love letter is from sasuke i will vomit -_-


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Neji died?  and people here were saying he wasnt fodder. Depends on how he died, but I got a feeling he was killed by white Zetsu clones.



It wasn't really Neji smh


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So the love letter is from a fake neji?



No - it's from the real Neji, the contents are fake.  

 jk


----------



## Evilene (May 18, 2011)

Lol where's a translator


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Well if he was trolled that hard I would be happy, Neji is the only character in the entire manga I really dislike, I dont dislike Sasuke or Itachi I came to hate them because his fans fault. On the other hand Neji is the only character I really dislike itself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Nagato: itachi. You should have been the leader of akatsuki since your eyes are superior.
> itachi: too bad I'm a good guy.
> 
> Nagato admitting inferiority to itachi is their convo



To bad Madara already stated that Rinnegan >>> EMS >>> MS >>>> Sharingan 

March 25th 2010

Nagato is probably giving orders to his bitch Itachi like a true pimp


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

if a new character comes,kishi is going for kubo way...damn it..


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Itachi-Fans week


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> i hope it's from kabuto



Well...given the recent reiterating of who she loves from just about every single member of the cast, there's only one person she'd actually react to getting a love letter from (who most certainly wouldn't have written it any way)...and she'd trust such a missive about as comfortably as she's spit out a rat after their last meeting...so I don't really see the point in it.

I feel something may have been lost in translation with that one...



Jeαnne said:


> if this love letter is from sasuke i will vomit -_-



Even if it is...it won't be.  Dude's been functionally blind for the last...um...how many chapters has it been now?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Nagato: itachi. You should have been the leader of akatsuki since your eyes are superior.
> itachi: too bad I'm a good guy.
> 
> Nagato admitting inferiority to itachi is their convo


...dear god Csdabest, you really want to start a shitstorm? Reported for flamebait.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> To bad Madara already stated that Rinnegan >>> EMS >>> MS >>>> Sharingan
> 
> March 25th 2010
> 
> Nagato is probably giving orders to his bitch Itachi like a true pimp




madara NEVER stated that rinnegan was superior to EMS 


actually, what he said points otherwise "the true power of sharingan, my power, uchiha madara's power" = EMS, and he bragged about this before pain's eyes


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

God I am hoping for Sakura vs Itachi or Nagato.

Most likely Itachi, genjutsu fight


----------



## Hexa (May 18, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...dear god Csdabest, you really want to start a shitstorm? Reported for flamebait.


Reported for posting about "reporting" people.  Don't do that.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so is it kabuto who sent the love letter?


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> God I am hoping for Sakura vs Itachi or Nagato.
> 
> Most likely Itachi, genjutsu fight



sakura vs. itachi/nagato will be greatest trolling in entire manga history..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara NEVER stated that rinnegan was superior to EMS
> 
> 
> actually, what he said points otherwise "the true power of sharingan, my power, uchiha madara's power" = EMS, and he bragged about this before pain's eyes



That was before it was revealed that Rinnegan is the eye of the GOD of the narutoverse. Madara thinks that Rinnegan is superior to EMS since its the eye he needs for war. To have Rinnegan you need both Senju and Uchiha powers yet you say Uchiha powers are stronger then both Senju and Uchiha combined ?  Arent you contradicting yourself ?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

I'll admit.. I jizzed when I heard Itachi was gonna be in this week


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Edo Itachi finally gets some substantial screentime this week?

Hell to the yes.

I wonder what he and Nagato are gonna talk about. I see "dawn" in there, so I know it must have something to do with Akatsuki. Something about eyes, too. Not sure what "lending a shoulder" is supposed to really translate to; will have to wait for more info or a better translation.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Sakura receives a love letter?

Yeah, okay.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

What's all this shady man business? 

I must say this sounds like a very strange chapter.



Nikushimi said:


> I wonder what he and Nagato are gonna talk about. I see "dawn" in there, so I know it must have something to do with Akatsuki. Something about eyes, too. *Not sure what "lending a shoulder" is supposed to really translate to*; will have to wait for more info or a better translation.



May just mean that Itachi is still supporting Nagato physically.



Judecious said:


> God I am hoping for Sakura vs Itachi or Nagato.
> 
> Most likely Itachi, genjutsu fight



That fight would last real long.

The most powerful genjutsu master in the series versus a girl who, despite supposedly being 'good' at genjutsu, has no known feats.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Well...given the recent reiterating of who she loves from just about every single member of the cast, there's only one person she'd actually react to getting a love letter from (who most certainly wouldn't have written it any way)...and she'd trust such a missive about as comfortably as she's spit out a rat after their last meeting...so I don't really see the point in it.
> 
> I feel something may have been lost in translation with that one...



au contraire. i think she'd react to getting a love letter from kabuto. the kind of reaction is debatable.

it's sounds lulz as it is. If so looks like kishi isn't done kicking her around yet.


----------



## mayumi (May 18, 2011)

Kishi still trollibg sakura? Good to see.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so is it kabuto who sent the love letter?


It'd be funny if after capturing Anko he went on to take Kurenai, Hinata, Temari, Sakura and Tenten and then ran away from the battle field and....


wait I think I'm projecting my fantasies on the manga....


----------



## Deadway (May 18, 2011)

If Neji dies I'll die from laughter.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 18, 2011)

OMG!! sakura!!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2011)

I predict Nagato fighting all of the divisions left while Itachi is chalenged by Sakura in a genjutsu battle


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

the whole love letter bit sounds lolsy.
all i care about is the conversation between Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

I'm actually happy to see Itachi again

Will Itachi fight kabuto's control and speak to Naruto? Will we learn about what he gave him? Or will Itachi's personality be killed?



place your bets!


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

fighting with sakura..!!!...itachi don't deserve this...it not gonna happen..


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Reported for posting about "reporting" people.  Don't do that.



You just did the same thing...

On topic: Finally we get to see Itachi and Nagato again.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> the whole love letter bit sounds lolsy.
> all i care about is the conversation between Nagato and Itachi.



same


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

There is no way to fight Kabuto's control. Itachi isn't good. He should be


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> OMG!! sakura!!



Did Sakura do something amazing?


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Why do people keep posting the trans from good 

Anyways the love letter is by far the most important thing in this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> That was before it was revealed that Rinnegan is the eye of the GOD of the narutoverse. Madara thinks that Rinnegan is superior to EMS since its the eye he needs for war. To have Rinnegan you need both Senju and Uchiha powers yet you say Uchiha powers are stronger then both Senju and Uchiha combined ?  Arent you contradicting yourself ?



and? you think that madara didnt know the rinnegan 


madara "gave" the rinnegan to nagato


no madara doesnt think this, the biggest proof is that he is after his former power, even when he actually has the rinnegan ^^


he bragged about the EMS for a reason, he wants sasuke with EMS for a reason


and WHAT exacly do you think that the EMS is? only because rinnegan needs senju+uchiha, it doesnt make it automatically superior to EMS, WHY?

because if EMS gets confirmed to be directly linked to Juubi's eye, it has everything to rival the rinnegan

a demon eye can be just as powerful as a "god's eye"


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Itachi shows up? Sweeeet.


----------



## Crush! (May 18, 2011)

Looks like Neji kills one of his comrades. He's either dead (and being controlled now) or an enemy is disguising himself as Neji.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> fighting with sakura..!!!...itachi don't deserve this...it not gonna happen..



Thats the perfect oportunity to show how Sakura will surpass Tsunade with her genjutsu tallent


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> au contraire. i think she'd react to getting a love letter from kabuto. the kind of reaction is debatable.
> 
> it's sounds lulz as it is. If so looks like kishi isn't done kicking her around yet.



Well...Kabuto knows the trio better than a lot of others, having hung with them in the Forest of Death...and spent three years in the company of one of them.  

He could be executing his own master plan here...sending Sakura off on some fool's errand to save Sasuke...separating her from her comrades so he can use her as bait to get Naruto...or something...


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

who the heck is the love letter for?! omg pairings!!!


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Somebody who knows what they're doing, translate the fuck out of that Itachi/Nagato part. _Now_.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did Sakura do something amazing?



I hope so.  Would be epic if she fough itach right klue?


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2011)

meh i honestly could care less about the fake love letter and fake neji.  I'm only interested in the Nagato and Itachi bit.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (May 18, 2011)

I'm pleased to see trolling posts are being dealt with competently.  I commend Shaidar Haran's work.

I hope we see more Madara, perhaps Itachi and Nagato, and hopefully a Sasuke reveal.



†_Camorra_† said:


> Thats because its funn mocking Sasuke's character and even more funn victimizing his fans in the Library



The words "mocking" and "victimizing" implies a level of superiority on your side's part which is completely absurd, much as would a puppy barking and chasing after cars implies the mutt's "ferocity".

The problem is you believe the car takes it seriously and is fleeing from the puppy.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

If Sakura so much as meets up with Edo Itachi here, I will commit seppuku before I have to read any further.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Sakura vs. Itachi. For the sake of plot I can see where that shit is gonna end up


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Thats the perfect oportunity to show how Sakura will surpass Tsunade with her genjutsu tallent




...or simply become very dead really quickly.  My money is on the very dead thingy.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Even in the middle of a war Sakura is only good for shitty "romance" subplots.


----------



## Raigamasa (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Sakura vs. Itachi. For the sake of plot I can see where that shit is gonna end up




Don't worry. Nagato will save him(after all Itachi was lending his shoulder to him)


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Of course sakura has to defeat Nagato and Itachi so Naruto can face Madara without any interferences


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

So, Guerrilla warfare at night has begun, I guess.

But fk Yeah!!!, Itachi and Nagato!!!!


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Kishi better give her a fight soon


----------



## Evilene (May 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If Sakura so much as meets up with Edo Itachi here, I will commit seppuku before I have to read any further.



Dang, it's that serious.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

if anybody here wants to see nagato+itachi x sakura i am pretty sure that you have been reading too much rape fic


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

I was hoping we won't see Sakura again until the very very very ending  Anyhoo, the Nagatao and Itachi part seems interesting.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so itachi is carying nagato?he lends him a shoulder?
i see Nagato/Itachi pairing coming up


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> if anybody here wants to see nagato+itachi x sakura i am pretty sure that you have been reading too much rape fic



But I DON'T want to see it, so that can't be right. 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

I won't be surprised if sakura managed to beat Itachi and Nagato here, most Edo's power are nerfed already. Sakura will probably them into oblivion before they can make a move


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> if anybody here wants to see nagato+itachi x sakura i am pretty sure that you have been reading too much rape fic


Nope, only Itachi


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

wasn't kakuzu carrying him before?


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so itachi is carying nagato?he lends him a shoulder?
> i see Nagato/Itachi pairing coming up


aww how very sweet of him


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

If Sakura vs Itachi happens... the greatest shitstorm of all time. 100x greater than Itachi vs Jiraiya. We'll finally see how Sakura punch > Yata Mirror.

Im counting on you, Kishi :ho


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so itachi is carying nagato?he lends him a shoulder?
> i see Nagato/Itachi pairing coming up



Someone around here already has an image of that. They took the Gai/Kakashi piggyback panel and shooped Itachi's and Nagato's heads on their bodies. I think it was that ovanz guy.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> madara "gave" the rinnegan to nagato



I'd like more elaboration on this topic sometime soon. It sounds a lot of doodoo to me right now...


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone around here already has an image of that. They took the Gai/Kakashi piggyback panel and shooped Itachi's and Nagato's heads on their bodies. I think it was that ovanz guy.



Ovanz, he is are prophet.

The backpack ninja is back; I wonder where he and Itachi are headed.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Someone please translate the sakura part.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone please translate the sakura part.


There's a Sakura part?


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone please translate the sakura part.



She's being given a love letter by a "suspicious man" but she says she's already in love with someone or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Am I missing something really big in the spoiler or is the Sakura vs Itachi & Nagato something that is entirely invalid ATM? Because I'm seeing nothing of the sort here, nor am I seeing it very likely.


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> She's being given a love letter by a "suspicious man" but she says she's already in love with someone or something like that.


More pairing shit drama, can't wait


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> She's being given a love letter by a "suspicious man" but she says she's already in love with someone or something like that.


Is this for real?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

guys i think its better if we wait and see what they actually talked before starting to argue about the dojutsus.


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Am I missing something really big in the spoiler or is the Sakura vs Itachi & Nagato something that is entirely invalid ATM? Because I'm seeing nothing of the sort here, nor am I seeing it very likely.



I believe it is nothing but speculation...


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> More pairing shit drama, can't wait



Seriously a "love letter" in the middle of a war. 

Is this supposed to be the epic climax of a battle manga or To Love Ru?


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> What are you typing about?
> 
> We're still not privy to the words exchanged between Nagato and Itachi.
> 
> ...



You guys need to stop taking Black Phoenix seriously. That guy actually made thread about Sasuke >>> Rikudo.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Nagato will likely try and tell Itachi want to do.  He was leader after all.


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone please translate the sakura part.




怪しい男、サクラにラブレターを渡す。
もう好きな男がいる。とサクラ 

This is rendered: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





"Me so horny" 




and then immediately thereafter is:

ネジ、治療してる部屋に入る。
質問するネジ。と同時にネジ、仲間の医療班を殺して？しまう。 

which is rendered:


*Spoiler*: __ 





"Me love you long time" 




That's all we've got so far.  Sorry.


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Sakura and a love letter in the same chapter, nothing good can come of this.


Love letter for Sakura+character dies=possible Lee death?  If so, I'll rage to infinity...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> I believe it is nothing but speculation...



Of course it is. I'm just hoping for some kind of idea as to why people suspect it beyond "LOL TROLLOLOLOL". But I know there is no such idea.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Doujutsu fight GO!!


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

Love letter? And Sakura? In the middle of a war? Not possible... or is it?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Evilene said:


> lol@ someone posting google trans in the spoiler thread.



Got my hopes up and shit


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Of course it is. I'm just hoping for some kind of idea as to why people suspect it beyond "LOL TROLLOLOLOL". But I know there is no such idea.



Guess people are bored waiting for a proper translation...though those Google ones are always so frikken hilarious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Guess people are bored waiting for a proper translation...though those Google ones are always so frikken hilarious.



Screw You enters the room.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 18, 2011)

Great to see Nagato back, hopefully he says to hell with it and helps Naruto out.


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> Love letter? And Sakura? In the middle of a war? Not possible... or is it?



It makes absolutely no sense.  I don't understand


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

/Still wishes Pain was only Yahiko form and not Nagato.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Rinnegan was called the strongest so many times. God its like people can't read the manga.



just show me 2 manga page.....about rinnegan

note : shounend editors writes side note...

i can show you 5 fact about Sharingan....(manga/databook)


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Kishi can't help but screw sakura over


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

anyway it seems that Nagato and itachi do talk about Dojutsu.which means we might be in for a shitstorm assuming they said anything significant.ofcourse ohana didnt say what,so we better wait for the script.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Seems like Nagato & Itachi are talking about eyes in this chapter


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Talking about who has the better eyes?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Somebody Google translate the shit out of the new spoiler.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> anyway it seems that Nagato and itachi do talk about Dojutsu.which means we might be in for a shitstorm assuming they said anything significant.ofcourse ohana didnt say what,so we better wait for the script.



Unless they're talking about Madara's plan?

Not sure how they'd know about it but who knows. It's Itachi.

Edit: Oh forget it. New spoiler.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Really Gogeta... really? -____-


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> It makes absolutely no sense.  I don't understand


Naruto is in an emotional mode after last chapter and he's behaving like Ted Moseby from How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Seems like Nagato & Itachi are talking about eyes in this chapter


what an awkward conversation considering madara is now in possession of both.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> anyway it seems that Nagato and itachi do talk about Dojutsu.which means we might be in for a shitstorm assuming they said anything significant.ofcourse ohana didnt say what,so we better wait for the script.


What I'm wondering is maybe they are talking about Madara's doujutsu plans and if they can somehow stop it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

If Sakura fights Itachi and Nagato Kishi has surpassed Kubo, he only needs to announce the manga will go for other 10 more years to crown him as emperor trollgaka.


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> Naruto is in an emotional mode after last chapter and he's behaving like Ted Moseby from How I Met Your Mother



Ahhh - mystery solved


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

GT.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Declared nine tails! ! Erase hatred! ! 
Blood 539 days ...! ! 

Baby Naruto Kyuubi was sealed. . . 
Get us lend you a Chakras do I rent from my body stayed at the first meeting with the nine tails! 
Another good Press Release: When the wind spiral shuriken training! 
This is not about to mess with you quite some time now that Hun Chinchikurin Kyuubi 
I wish I was a Kyuubi Naruto 
Nine tails? 
Did not you think you can somehow Shiteyari hate you, you some day in the war. ! ! 
Nine tails! ! ? 
But you tortured me on ... to unite terrible feeling that it is good to be hatred from around'll pretend to know too! 
Kyuubi You do stupid! ! ? You're nine tailed eagle! ! Wa Chaa system for him and no more 落Chibure Doukou to be a large pile of hate Chinchikurin! ! 
If Naruto is OK! I was not about Chinchikurin! More worthwhile one! See ya 
Kyuubi ... 
Discontinuous tree Chirinaru 

Screw Screw stagger fall 
Kiba! Hey screw you all right? 
Yeah ... okay ... Screw 
Fang impossible to live here ... there's perceived enemies, not just my nose to eye You and I underlined the coordinates left to the center of each unit just behind you Come to where the team went to the doctor 療部 ... 

I know about how far the data en-dawn Nagato? 
He knew he was going to be than you know ... 
Ninja Hood Nagato ... I was used to people after all ... I can also underlined that thanks to the eyes to have Kono Tsuyoshi each other too ... again ... who put off being moved by art 
Itachi Pain ... to say that almost anything if they have the eyes of two of my Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan power of the deities of you ... he has the power of the caster's Illusion me in this time I'm going to 
Nagato Itachi ... *you certainly were a ninja from the darkness at dawn* 

788: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/05/18 (Wed) 16:30.28 ID: + mnlNnRhP 
>> 787 

Medical unit 
A man! Also here quickly! 
B - it hurts! 
C physiological saline is 200 mm! 
Please help out over here Two more Shizune medical ninja! ! Performs a resuscitation now! ! Fast! ! 
Medical tent run around break-even stick butter 

D Shinobu sense please stop at the entrance tent! Check ANATA chakra sensing type shinobi through the headquarters of this we? Until then, I can not run in Ikimasen! 
Yeah ... I know ... screw me to quickly see ... 

Sakura High 
Thanks Shinobi E 
The cherry should screw into the next person's ...! ! 
Suspicious-looking man from 物影 
I made the clothing allowance under the cherry now 
Screw sorry ... 
Please have some rest in the cherry now 

Ninja run. (Feet only) 
And the next patrol tent Jisan F5 ー gray hair long hair care from 3 or G ... 
Feet of sight but 
Medical Jisan long hair gray! ? Is something wrong? Eh ... not so painful catch? 
Blood spatter 

E or medical ninja ... tough! ! Is down to three people Toyosa Hino Maru and bamboo! ! Someone must have figured was assassinated! ! 
F Ninja What! 

3 dead bodies side by side 
What the hell is that Ninja G ... 
H'm diving today ... apparently the enemy spy 
A look at where I'm aiming to be just on the medical ninja ninja 
H How are they doing? Teru Hashi here to enter the personal identification is extremely strong in tough chakra 
Degree of change in art ... the cherry put virtually impossible unless the United Ninja ... I'm sure you are also likely manipulated by the technique and its association with ninja art worth it ... 
What happened was this thread? 
Sakura's thread 
I'm watching from the shadows and suspicious man 

Once the screws ... I see things that do not distinguish here Shinobu Shika Union is hard to know who the culprit ... but everyone is standing still ... So the next guy might be the culprit ... doubt that distrust each other The aim of the enemy that would generate confusion birth 
G is dealing with a medical ninja reincarnation immortality of this impure world to form a strategy is needed now is unthinkable without the backup of our 
F a disadvantage in the dawn after the outbreak of such a thing here is paralyzed 
... I'll thread through the eye finds the culprit in this mine! 
I'm watching the suspicious-looking man 
Screw! Translation ... neglect the injured anyway even if the treatment is not ... each of us be careful ... everyone just keeps going is particularly medical ninja! 

I work for a third tent Sakura 
Suspicious-looking man standing at the entrance to the third tent 

789: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/05/18 (Wed) 16:32:00.83 ID: + mnlNnRhP 
>> 787>> 788 

? Tent No. 
H ... it was time for consultation its about time traveling ... 
F Yeah ... 
H ... where I first met you ... you ... Where is ... 
F ...! 
H Oh! No ... I never doubted I'm not doubting you ... I'm not a translation it is just ... just ... 
F not you doubt? 
H ... 
F ... 
It comes in a screw 
H F Wow! ! 
Nejin! ? 
F What do Anta ... Please do not surprise 
Sakura Haruno from that thread ... Where are you? 
H or wrong? 
They have a guy screws a little anxious ... I was lost, but only the tail him! A feeling for Sakura was looking around if you think! 
F # 3 Sakura is in the tent 
H queer guy ... what kind of guy? 
Yeah ... sure ... screw ... 
Screw in one swoop F H stab a kunai out. 
It screws me from Teiu 

Curtains opened the third suspicious-looking man tent entrance 
Sakura ? Ah! Did the wound still hurts ANATA ...? 
Oh alright suspicious-looking man ... no ... actually ... no Desuji away from the head when he really ANATA thing to cure me ... I Narimashi 
Is this Sakura? 
The following is a guy called shady character ... la ... love letters guaranteed to come back out alive ... so ... No War 
Sakura ... but ... thanks to people like me because ... 
Suspicious-looking man ... I see ... I thought it 

Screw smile complacently at the entrance to the tent stood third 

... Screw murderous creep, why are you? ? 
★ The End End




Bold =


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Nope he doesn't surpass Kubo until Madara team are the only ones that's kill, & Madara assist in killing one of his own team mates.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> anyway it seems that Nagato and itachi do talk about Dojutsu.which means we might be in for a shitstorm assuming they said anything significant.ofcourse ohana didnt say what,so we better wait for the script.



Their conversation will be something like this. "If we combine our eye powers we should be able to break Kabuto's hold on us"  "Good idea, I'm worried about Naruto, can he really stand up to such hatred?"  "Do not worry, I have given him some of my power as well, ill go meet him soon but first, I need to see what has happened to my younger brother"



kabuto= " Whats going on?! They broke free? impossible!


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

The love letter is from Sasuke obviously. He'a apologizing to Sakura for trying to choke the living daylights out of her before. Or maybe it's from Naruto asking Sakura to smex each other one time before they both die in this war.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If Sakura fights Itachi and Nagato Kishi has surpassed Kubo, he only needs to announce the manga will go for other 10 more years to crown him as emperor trollgaka.



The very mention of the name "Aizen" alone literally renders everything you just said incorrect.

In fact, you never said it. That was an illusion created by Kyouka Suigetsu.

Aizen had been planning to get you to say that since before you were born.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

They won't break free.


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> Naruto is in an emotional mode after last chapter and he's behaving like Ted Moseby from How I Met Your Mother



Suit up!


----------



## Raigamasa (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless they're talking about Madara's plan?
> 
> Not sure how they'd know about it but who knows. It's Itachi.



No, it's *Nagato* who was clearly a vital part of Madaras plan, and it was pretty obvious that Nagato knew of Madaras goal(knew about Sasuke, about Sharingans true power, about what is written in the Uchiha tablet etc.).


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

cant wai for translation.


----------



## Evilene (May 18, 2011)

> Sakura High
> Thanks Shinobi E
> The *cherry should screw into the next person's* ...! !
> Suspicious-looking man from 物影
> ...



This sounds very suggestive.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Someone wake one of the translators up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Raigamasa said:


> No, it's *Nagato* who was clearly a vital part of Madaras plan, and it was pretty obvious that Nagato knew of Madaras goal(knew about Sasuke, about Sharingans true power, about what is written in the Uchiha tablet etc.).



What? 

I was referring to the fact that Itachi knows things he shouldn't know. As in "Who knows...It's Itachi".

As for the rest of what you said?


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

"Please have some rest in the cherry now" 

No thank you!


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

oh god is sakura doing more for these men then healing them?


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

I really am starting to doubt what Madara's plans with Nagato were, considering he already had the rinnegan. Why not just put it on, capture all jinchuurikis in 5 minutes with his awesome new power and with Zetsu's and Kisame's help and then super genjutsu ftw? Seems like a reeeeealy roundabout method he took.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 18, 2011)

...so what exactly do Itachi and Nagato do?


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2011)

Rinnegan.....Sharingan....They're no match with...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 BIG BRO SORON's DOJUTSU!!!


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

Looks like an eventful chapter.


----------



## Raigamasa (May 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Aizen had been planning to get you to say that since before you were born.



Nope, that should be Shinji.
Aizen is "since the day you were born"


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> The very mention of the name "Aizen" alone literally renders everything you just said incorrect.
> 
> In fact, you never said it. That was an illusion created by Kyouka Suigetsu.
> 
> Aizen had been planning to get you to say that since before you were born.



You are right .

No, but seriously if Sakura confronts Itachi and or Nagato and beats them this is trolling on a completely new level. It would be like if Nami defeated Whitebeard.

Even me an Itachi hater (thanks to his fans, not the character itself) would disagree in having him beign trolled so fucking horrible, even if it meant having all his fandom crying.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> oh god is sakura doing more for these men then healing them?


Trying to say something


----------



## Nikushimi (May 18, 2011)

Seems like Itachi and Nagato mention something about the fact that Madara now has both Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan as well as Nagato's Rinnegan. Seems like Itachi is saying Madara is now pretty much able to do whatever the fuck he wants (with Genjutsu?).


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Why is there talks about Sakura fighting Itachi and Nagato? She's healing people and getting hit on by some creep in this chapter.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Why is there talks about Sakura fighting Itachi and Nagato? She's healing people and getting hit on by some creep in this chapter.



People like jumping to the worst conclusions.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> The love letter is from Sasuke obviously. He'a apologizing to Sakura for trying to choke the living daylights out of her before. Or maybe it's from Naruto asking Sakura to smex each other one time before they both die in this war.



                     .


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Why is there talks about Sakura fighting Itachi and Nagato? She's healing people and getting hit on by some creep in this chapter.



Its inevitable! Clash of genjutsu! Prepare yourselves!


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> People like jumping to the worst conclusions.


heeey I wouldn't mind seeing Sakura defeat some badasses


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Wait Sakura is still only healing people?


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Wait Sakura is still only healing people?



Don't forget she gets a love letter too!


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> heeey I wouldn't mind seeing Sakura defeat some badasses



Sasori was all that she could handle.  



Judecious said:


> Wait Sakura is still only healing people?



Shame on you for expecting something more from her. smh


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Sweet, Nagato and Itachi are back.

And once again, Sakura's role in the story revolves around healing people and "romance" (even if the note is probably something else entirely).

Seriously though, if Sakura actually did take on either one or both of them and won, that, good people, would be the single biggest act of trolling since the entire last act of Kubo's Winter War.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

and then Sakura will defeat Madara




well prolly not but that would be greato


----------



## Bringer (May 18, 2011)

there might be a showing of sasuke

itachi and nagato are in it for sure

sakura might be in it

kiba was asking screw if he was okay and screw is a translation for someone name


----------



## Raptor (May 18, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> screw is a translation for someone name



That would be Neji.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 18, 2011)

what's say the first part with kyuubi and naruto ?


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Oh, Google Translator, the lulz you provide.  In my head canon, Zetsu will always possess a bukkake jutsu.

Also, looks like Itachi-Nagato's convo will shed some light on Madara's plan.


----------



## Nimander (May 18, 2011)

Eh.  Sounds like a lame chapter this week.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> what's say the first part with kyuubi and naruto ?



TNPS1984's post suggests that Naruto is telling Kyuubi how he will remove hatred and that Kyuubi doesn't believe him.


----------



## Face (May 18, 2011)

The last part with Sakura is so random.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Naruto's going to rid the world of hatred.

 Sure. Okay buddy. You have fun with that.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto's going to rid the world of hatred.
> 
> Sure. Okay buddy. You have fun with that.



Have faith in our lovable blond hero.


----------



## Unknown (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> and then Sakura will defeat Madara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see that happening:

Sakura:"Madara ....I....deep inside me...., always have love you.
(Sakura hugs Madara)
Madara:"Fuck.." 
(Madara starts crying)
Madara:"This, this is what I wanted. No one in my life has ever hug me, or loved me, the real objetive of my plan was to put every person under my genjutsu so they hug me and love.
I don't need to keep with the war, let's run away the 2 of us Sakura to where no one can stop our love"
(We see the backs of Madara and Sakura with the while the sun goes down)
Naruto THE END


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Naruto still *talking* about hatred?


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

OMFG, are you serious?  Sakura getting a "love letter" and saying that she has feelings for someone else.  Oh Kishimoto, ICWUDT. 

Removing hatred from the ninja world...

How the hell does that work?


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Sakura's part 

Enough said.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Okay the chapter sounds lame.

Going to sleep.


----------



## Sinai (May 18, 2011)

fighting a world war, apparently


----------



## Kαrin (May 18, 2011)

> the stranger hands sakura a love letter, sakura replies that she in love with someone else



Oh my....


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

I'm almost starting to feel bad for Sakura. Even during the war, Kishi only uses her for pairing fodder, even resorting to ridiculous irrelevant things like love letters from strangers. It's like he realized he needs to at least show her during the war, so he has her receive a love letter because she can't do anything else. This is just further proof that he's completely given up on her character. 



Eternal Fail said:


> Have faith in our lovable blond hero.



Lovable?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

So???????? what happens?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 18, 2011)

> the stranger hands sakura a love letter, sakura replies that she in love with someone else




kishi...y wud u do dis? 


gn guys


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

well nothing really to say about the sakura part.
neji being controlled by genjutsu?or by somthing else?


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Unknown said:


> I can see that happening:
> 
> Sakura:"Madara ....I....deep inside me...., always have love you.
> (Sakura hugs Madara)
> ...


And then Madara was The Cable Guy!


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Anyone wanna make bets on how many threads will be made about the Sakura part as well as the number of posts made in said threads?

I say, respectively, 10 and 300.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

Sakura....you're killing me. 

I think Kishi's putting these dumb Sakura moments in for a joke now. There's nothing else to say really. Who the fuck would write that girl a love letter at a time like this? Even Lee would facepalm at that shit.


----------



## Evilene (May 18, 2011)

Who knows maybe the love letter has some super secret message that essential to the plot.


----------



## Csdabest (May 18, 2011)

I need trans u_u


----------



## Evilene (May 18, 2011)

Kuromaku said:
			
		

> I say, respectively, 10 and 300



I have a feeling she and Neji will be tied.


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

I wonder if the love letter is some kind of trap?

Also, Neji is brainwashed the what now?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

> This is just further proof that he's completely given up on her character.



He really has no way to make her relevant to the plot besides being a romance interest without some serious bullshit like her being a Senju.  



> Lovable?



Oh yes.  Naruto was quite lovable in Part 1.


----------



## Unknown (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> well nothing really to say about the sakura part.
> neji being controlled by genjutsu?or by somthing else?



Is Neji the one controlled, or is he looking to find who is controlling the shinobi doctor ?


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

I call shenanigans. These spoilers are obviously fake, no one would ever give Sakura a love letter.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

Evilene said:


> Who knows maybe the love letter has some super secret message that essential to the plot.



Oh please no, oh god no.


I can't have a SakuNaru end.


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

guys...i rather seeing this as important development....that stranger must be some very important guy...and a greater plot and ploy is hidden behind...

but who knows...may be i am overthinking things...


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Oh noes! Dissension is brewing in the ranks of the joint shinobi alliance! 

This is lame.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> So???????? what happens?



Basically... nothing


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I call shenanigans. These spoilers are obviously fake, no one would ever give Sakura a love letter.


Except for Lee.

And Naruto.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 18, 2011)

Maybe the love letter is what forces Sakura to stop healing people and head out into the field.

Can't wait to hear the convo between Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

What exactly is so bad about the Sakura thing?  It's such a cliche plot line about how people confess love when they think they're gonna die or something.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (May 18, 2011)

Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Crap. I have a baaaaaad feeling about this Sakura thing.


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

i too think,that not neji but other guy is being controlled...


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

Honestly I don't mind a SasuSaku end, Naruto has always know how she felt from the beginning.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...



I wish they are controlled by Sasuke.

Simply because, we might actually get a glimpse of his EMS then.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...



Oh no you didn't! 

Fuck it, Sakura is officially this manga's token female/love interest.

...At least we get Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...



Sasuke still has bandages on his eyes and why the hell would he even have Sakura on his mind? lol


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...



I really doubt this.  Sasuke has no reason to send a letter to Sakura.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke wrote the letter. 

He ripped hers in part 1 now he's coming back giving her a letter in return. 

I've solved the manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully the strangers strangles Sakura after she rejects him. If he won't have her, no one will!


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

fdxhb said:


> So SasuSaku confrimed huh?
> 
> Obvious, the whole point of this manga is to make Sasuke let go of hatred and be happy. This is Naruto's goal, and apparently Sakura's goal as well.



Not necessarily...

What if the letter is from 'Sasuke'?

I'd say it was a ploy to get her away to be used as bait...but she'd debunked it...so now I can't see that it has a point at all...


----------



## Kαrin (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Me thinks the stranger is being controlled by sasuke.....but why...



I really think Sasuke has more important things in his mind than sending a love letter to Sakura.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

If we follow Kishi's pattern with Sakura (heals people - gets involved in ridiculous rabu rabu shenanigans - fucks up completely and makes everything harder for Naruto) I think we'll have a good laugh in the next few weeks.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

LOL Naruto wants to get rid of the Kyuubi's hatred.


OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Maybe the love letter is what forces Sakura to stop healing people and head out into the field.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the convo between Nagato and Itachi.



nothing important really, they just talked about their enslavement and their eye power and yeah nagato is still a cripple


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so a suspicious man heals neji and gives a love letter to sakura?


----------



## N120 (May 18, 2011)

Naruto can't read nor write, sasuke is blind so it only leaves Lee.


----------



## Face (May 18, 2011)

What if Madara has activated the technique?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

The Hyuga's said fuck the bullshit and made themselves relevant again by attacking people on their own team. Respect


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

People being controlled with some sort of jutsu, maybe even a genjutsu?  Or is it the animation of a corpse?

Please tell me that Nagato and Itachi will get to do something soon, because the alternatives include a tacked on romantic subplot.

Or at least let it be Kabuto being a manipulative bastard.  Unless he decides to invoke the pairing wars.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> LOL Naruto wants to get rid of the Kyuubi's hatred.
> 
> 
> OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT



sad thing is that it's going to happen


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so a suspicious man heals neji and gives a love letter to sakura?



See? Neji is controlled after dealing with that guy so Sakura is next.


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2011)

Love letter...

wth


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

Not even Lee would be stupid enough to give Sakura a love letter in the middle of a war. Then again, I could see him doing it if he plans to go out with a huge bang and decided to see if it can be taken literally. 

It's Uchiha Sasuke. 
He loves her now. 
He wrote a letter confessing his feelings. 
He wants her. 
Sasuke has changed. 

I've solved the manga.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2011)

> Please tell me that Nagato and Itachi will get to do something soon, because the alternatives include a tacked on romantic subplot.



I'm hoping that they'll do something in the chapter after this one.  Their presence does suggest that they'll be thrust into the forefront.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so a suspicious man heals neji and gives a love letter to sakura?



WTH, don't tell me Kabuto is in love with Sakura.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 18, 2011)

It sounds like some of the medical team aren't actually healing people, but are damaging or pretending to heal people and that is why Neji kills them?

Maybe a few medical nins planted in there by Madara / Kabuto?


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke wrote the letter.
> 
> He ripped hers in part 1 now he's coming back giving her a letter in return.
> 
> I've solved the manga.


General Hospital meets Naruto?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> General Hospital meets Naruto?


Yep. Since it's 2011 we've gotta get with the times. 

Sakura's Anatomy.


----------



## Hexa (May 18, 2011)

I'd kind of like a new character for the "suspicious guy".  But I feel like that might not be in the cards. Then again, the whole love letter thing is a bit out of character for all of the current villains.  I guess it'll probably end up as an Edo Tensei.

Regardless, I'm liking the mystery.  Who is the mysterious guy?  Why is Neji killing folks?  It's nice.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Also  at Naruto purifying Kyuubi.

You know it's coming, don't fight it it'll only make it all the more painful.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Except for Lee.
> 
> And Naruto.



I was being facetious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so a suspicious man heals neji and gives a love letter to sakura?



And in healing Neji causes him to start killing people, perhaps.

I wonder if his appearance will have the same effect on Sakura...?

Evil Sakura. Finally her character is redeemed!


----------



## fdxhb (May 18, 2011)

LOL Sasuke writing the letter. Just keep on keepin on trolls.


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Sau, you knows it's going to happen, this IS Naruto we're talking about here!

And did Sasuke fuck write the letter, unless he dictated it to Zetsu or something.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

no one is better at it than you jizz. no worries.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> LOL Naruto wants to get rid of the Kyuubi's hatred.
> 
> 
> OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT



Just like he did with Karui?

*Alliance HQ*
Random fodder: -Shikaku-sama, we've just received a news from the battlefield. The jinchuuriki of the Kyuubi is dead.
Shikaku: -WHAT?!? But how?
Random fodder: -He said he wanted to get rid of Kyuubi's hatred, so he started to get punched and torn by it. He bled to death.
Shikaku: -


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep. Since it's 2011 we've gotta get with the times.
> 
> Sakura's Anatomy.


Desperate Narutowives? We should make a themed edit of this chapter


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Shikaku: "Not as planned!"


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

how much you wanna bet Sakura just mistakes the letter being handed to her as a love letter without actually opening it?

I bet thats what it is


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'd kind of like a new character for the "suspicious guy".  But I feel like that might not be in the cards. Then again, the whole love letter thing is a bit out of character for all of the current villains.
> 
> Regardless, I'm liking the mystery.  Who is the mysterious guy?  Why is Neji killing folks?  It's nice.



Most obvious scenario for me is Zetsu shenanigans going on.

In regards to the letter, I don't know who else it could be other than apparently from Sasuke.


----------



## calimike (May 18, 2011)

*WSJ #24

Spoiler:  







Credit: *


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> In regards to the letter, I don't know who else it could be other than apparently from Sasuke.



Meaning she suddenly doesn't love him anymore?


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

son_michael said:


> how much you wanna bet Sakura just mistakes the letter being handed to her as a love letter without actually opening it?
> 
> I bet thats what it is



_DON'T OPEN IT, IT'S A BOMB!!!_


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Meaning she suddenly doesn't love him anymore?



Unless she doesn't know it's from him?

Don't you think she'd do a little more than politely refuse a letter if she saw SASUKE on the battlefield? Like raise the alarm or attack him?

Regardless, I doubt it's from him.


----------



## fdxhb (May 18, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Most obvious scenario for me is Zetsu shenanigans going on.
> 
> In regards to the letter, I don't know who else it could be other than apparently from Sasuke.


But why? Sasuke is kinda on hate kill maim mode. It makes no sense to suddenly write romantic stuff to someone who is currently a target of his.


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

Some highlight from the convo between those two ETs.

長門: アンタどこまで暁の事を知ってた？
How far did you know about Akatsuki?

イタチ:　お前よりは知ってたつもりだが?
Much more than you, I guess. 

lolz.


So, the one who trick and cause this little chaos is Itachi.pek

イタチ: (...) 術者の奴はこのタイミングでオレの幻術の力を利用するつもりだ
The summoner (Kabuto) will use my Genjutsu in this moment.

長門 : イタチ?　確かにお前は暁において闇の中の忍だったからな
Itachi... You are indeed the Akatsuki's ninja who are in the darkness.

lol, Just sitting 1o miles away and trigger the chaos casually, oh Itachi. pek


----------



## Kαrin (May 18, 2011)

So... the spoiler doesn't say what this suspicious guy looks like.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Here we go, it started. 

Who does Sakra lov????

The lov lettar: from Sasuke???

Sakura loves soome1 else: why NaruHina will happen!

Sakura the heroin and the start of the Hyuuga arc


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> Desperate Narutowives? We should make a themed edit of this chapter


That would be pretty funny if someone did make it. 

Sakura's Anatomy
Desperate Narutowives
The Young and the Ninjaless.


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unless she doesn't know it's from him?
> 
> Don't you think she'd do a little more than politely refuse a letter if she saw SASUKE on the battlefield?
> 
> Regardless, I doubt it's from him.



It is true we don't know yet as to whether she actually read it...

Of course, she probably knows Sasuke well enough to know he'd never write a love letter.


----------



## fdxhb (May 18, 2011)

You know, it could be from some random Sakura fanboy.


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

She could have assumed it was from the mysterious guy himself...


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Im pretty sure Ill die from laughter if its from Sauce.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 18, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Meaning she suddenly doesn't love him anymore?



I guess mutual murder attempts are just really that traumatic .



fdxhb said:


> But why? Sasuke is kinda on hate kill maim mode. It makes no sense to suddenly write romantic stuff to someone who is currently a target of his.



I know this is jizz, however I did say apparently from Sasuke. 

It could be Sasuke genuinely wanting Sakura, it could be him wanting to use her. It could be from Kabuto/Madara wanting to use her. It could be from/about another person entirely, however I think it has the greatest chance of being about Sasuke.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

It's a love letter from Sasuke written with his own bloody tears on the dried up skin of his latest victim. 

So lomantikku rabu rabu.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so itachi genjutsu was used on  neji?


----------



## calimike (May 18, 2011)

Neji overusing Byuaken too much. stranger man is medic squad member? remind me of Gaddafi thug is disguised as medic in Misrata, Libya last weeks ago.


----------



## fdxhb (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke does not give a darn about no one but himself. Sasuke wants to fight, not do love poems. I think thats obvious.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

> nagato and itachi talks about akatsuki and their eye power.


they have their personality? 

no, they will be TNJd after being whipped


----------



## calimike (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so itachi genjutsu was used on  neji?



maybe itachi test sakura's reaction. neji is one of hell talent!


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Hm Didn't know you could over use the Byakugan.


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2011)

Poor Bart


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2011)

Someone else thinks of Sakura as a future hostage in order to defeat Naruto?
I hope that mysterious fella kidnaps her in order to save the plot XD


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 18, 2011)

Person controlling Neji is probably Kabuto...




Egotism said:


> Hm Didn't know you could over use the Byakugan.



Yeah... did Kishi mix up the Byakugan and the Sharingan?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

we need a full transaltion of their conversation but it seems itachi implied kabuto will use his genjutsu at the moment and right afterwards the whole neji part began?


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Wrex said:


> Poor Bart


Bart will still hope to see Neji fight even if he gets killed now.


----------



## Sho (May 18, 2011)

lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now 

I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so itachi genjutsu was used on  neji?


I think so. Since that'd make no sense to have Itachi talking about using an illusion for nothing.

And for those Sakura love letter madness. The sender clearly said that He'd like to hand out it asap, since He's not sure to survive tmr.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

> the stranger hands sakura a love letter, sakura replies that she in love with someone else



omg the memories of kage arc 


and if it's from lee but sakura rejects it, i will hate her ............. EVEN MORE


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yeah... did Kishi mix up the Byakugan and the Sharingan?



Perhaps it's proof the two are related?


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



omg...this will cause war.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> we need a full transaltion of their conversation but it seems itachi implied kabuto will use his genjutsu at the moment and right afterwards the whole neji part began?



Does this mean Itachi can suddenly use his genjutsu from afar or does it mean that he's in the camp?

Because Itachi + Nagato at the camp....goodbye, wounded of the Alliance.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

I also forgot the potential for Hinata wank threads this week.

"lolol Neji passed out but not Hinata!!!! Hinata > Neji confirmed????"

This is going to be an awful week.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



would be nice thanks.


----------



## Bakatsu (May 18, 2011)

Neji trolled hard. No feat in part 2, no fight get controlled like a puppet, get saved by hinata


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Wait, what exactly didi Neji do with the Byakugan to be so exhausted?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

> Something about a suspicious man appearing and healing Neji? The wording is extremely vague.



kabuo? 


and byakugan is relevant again


----------



## Bakatsu (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



Nagato is very polite, he even called Tsunade, Tsunada-sama


----------



## Epyon (May 18, 2011)

> The suspicious man passes a love letter to Sakura.
> Sakura says she already has someone she likes.



Really, Kishimoto? This is the best you can do with the character?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

So basically this chapter is nothing but Sakura receiving a love letter? Seriously Kishi why did you even show her? 

Looks like the only good thing in this week is going to be Neji getting owned. Im going to sleep I was going to wait till the translation came out but apparently it doesnt worth my time.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Oh my god the shitstorm that this chapter has threatened to unleash.

Itachi acting as Nagato's superior.

Sakura being Sakura.

This looks like it's going to be a fun chapter.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 18, 2011)

A new thought about Neji; could it be that he's under the influence of Shisui's other eye? Or as far as Itachi's genjutsu goes, Sasuke could be using it due to apparently taking his brother's powers. Or Madara could be using the same genjutsu he used on Yagura. 

Then again, it could be Zetsu pretending to be Neji (remember the full body hug?). Or Kabuto with some unknown jutsu.

I personally think it's Zetsu.


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> .


I'm loling at that part as well. 

But since normally, Itachi often talked informally like that only to his closure/trustworthy persons(Sasuke, Kisame or Naruto). 
I think that is his way to give his respect to Nagato.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2011)

oh no! when someone gets controled in manga, he usually dies in the end.
It just can't be! Kishimoto's trolling for Neji is bigger than TenTen's O_O


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

At least he made up for it with Nagato & Itachi. Still can't elieve the Byakugan can be over use. What did one of Neji's veins pop?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



This is... 

Isn't 'omae' almost rude, even?


----------



## Alien (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Wait, what exactly didi Neji do with the Byakugan to be so exhausted?



He probably just used it for an extended amount of time. An activated byakugan is a constant chakra drain.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Epyon said:


> Really, Kishimoto? This is the best you can do with the character?



Look at his face



You already know the answer


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Oh my god the shitstorm that this chapter has threatened to unleash.
> 
> Itachi acting as Nagato's superior.
> 
> ...



It indeed looks to be a troll chapter. Is as if Kishi felt compelled to show Sakura and cant think of anything else but love subplots.

Kishi used Plot No jutsu - its super effective
fandom got trolled
Kishi gets 1000 expt and 3000$
Kishi learned plotkai, now he is able to troll to Kubo level.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that this chapter should get way more attention from posters than last week's.  If for all the wrong reasons.

At least the ninja are actually acting like ninja.


----------



## Sho (May 18, 2011)

> 長門　アンタどこまで暁の事を知ってた？
> Nagato: Just how much did you know about Akatsuki?
> 
> イタチ　お前よりは知ってたつもりだが…
> ...



---

I'll get to the rest if no one has done it by then in a few hours.



Bakatsu said:


> Nagato is very polite, he even called Tsunade, Tsunada-sama



Itachi's the one who's more polite actually.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Lol Itachi butt hurt about something Pain did?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Im not even going to bother defending Nagato right now, Im too tired to give a darn about it right now. I will just point out that Nagato has always been polite.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 18, 2011)

I think I'm going to highly enjoy this chapter.
Itachi. pek

Don't disappoint me, Kishimoto.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

What the hell, kishi you sly dog you


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Wait, what exactly didi Neji do with the Byakugan to be so exhausted?



Wait, now I realize what happened



White Zetsus drain chakra, that's why Neji is exhausted (and that's why there are 40.000 dead fodder, I suppose


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> ---
> 
> I'll get to the rest if no one has done it by then in a few hours.
> 
> ...



thanks for the trans.can you put it in the spoiler thread?
seems like kabuto indeed keeps them for later?


----------



## Sasuke (May 18, 2011)

Kewl. Nagato confirming Itachi, the third strongest Uchiha, is his superior?



Neji, lol.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



ofcourse, itachi is "kbeer" (it's in arabic let's see who gets it )


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This is...
> 
> Isn't 'omae' almost rude, even?



So is 'anta', though maybe less rude. Really, pretty much all the ways of saying 'you' in Japanese are rude in the wrong context.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Debaters are gonna have a field day with the Nagato & Itachi convo.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi come off as equals more than anything else. Though Itachi saying that he knew more about Akatsuki is WTF even for an Itachi fan like me.


----------



## Horu (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> ofcourse, itachi is "kbeer" (it's in arabic let's see who gets it )


Is that like a jheineken?


----------



## Nimander (May 18, 2011)

Itachi > Nagato?

Fuck.  I might stick around this week after all, just to see the inevitable shitstorm this will cause.  

Pre-emptive inb4 "Official Itachi>>>>>Nagato" thread we'll undoubtedly see tomorrow.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato and Itachi come off as equals more than anything else. Though Itachi saying that he knew more about Akatsuki is WTF even for an Itachi fan like me.



i have to agree.they come off as equals from the conversation.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato and Itachi come off as equals more than anything else. Though Itachi saying that he knew more about Akatsuki is WTF even for an Itachi fan like me.



Probably Itachi stating that he knew Madara's true goal where as Nagato only knew that Madara wanted to collect all the Bijuu's for some reason.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 18, 2011)

Horu said:


> Is that like a jheineken?



kbeer = big/great ^^


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

This is going to be the best chapter. 

It got Itachi and Nagato, we might get to see them fight. Only thing ruining this chapter is Neji.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

I think Itachi is referring to knowing the true identity and intentions of Uchiha Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato and Itachi come off as equals more than anything else. Though Itachi saying that he knew more about Akatsuki is WTF even for an Itachi fan like me.



Itachi was arguably closer to Madara. That's probably what it comes down to.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Horu said:


> Is that like a jheineken?



it means that he's "older" 

when said, it implies that the person is in charge of things, wiser..... ect


 it doesn't mean old in a negative way.


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi seem to be acting as though they're on an equal footing.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> *Kewl. Nagato confirming Itachi, the third strongest Uchiha, is his superior?
> *
> 
> 
> Neji, lol.



No, he stated he knew more than Nagato did regarging Akatsuki.

Im going to sleep, as I said I am right now too tired to give a darn about as always engaging in a debate where the opposing side has no feats and just word of mouth statements. I know if I will, I will end up here debating up to screw my sleep hours, so before this happen, Im leaving.


----------



## Dariusd (May 18, 2011)

adee said:


> I think Itachi is referring to knowing the true identity and intentions of Uchiha Madara.



This!

It seems like Itachi knew of Madara's plans and actually tried to delay it several times (e.g. not capturing Naruto when he could have) while Nagato seems to have been kept in the dark about Madara's true purpose. This even more so after those speeches Nagato kept giving. No wonder Itachi was always quiet probably had this expression...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

Wow Itachi >= Nagato in rank???????????????? This is going to be a fun discussion this week. Also Kishi just keeps sticking it the the Hyuga.


----------



## ashher (May 18, 2011)

Wow, kishimoto keeps coming up with unexpected chapters. Nobody predicted the last chapter could be about naruto and 9t, and this chapter seems to be equally unexpected.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

If by "superior" you mean superior in Akatsuki as having more knowledgement in Akatsuki, Madara's plan and even on rank then I agree that Itachi is most likely Itachi is superior and I wond debate the fact.

But if people are trying to imply this superiority in power levels I will definitively not agree.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

both Itachi and Nagato are acting as equals it seems in terms of power.
seems like their mutual power is being hyped even further in the conversation.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Im not even going to bother defending Nagato right now, Im too tired to give a darn about it right now. I will just point out that Nagato has always been polite.



yeah "now your gonna die sense" is really polite.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 18, 2011)

yeah i always knew that Itachi>>>>>Nagato.........they were never equal


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 18, 2011)

Ok...I'm confused...am I missing a translation? 

Where are people getting this Itachi > Nagato thing from? 

It's clear to me by the spoilers the reason Itachi knew more about Akatsuki is that he knew about Madara's true plans in general. He was closer to Madara, Madara was his mentor. It's common sense really. It doesn't say anything about rank, it just states that Itachi knew the true goals of the true man behind the scenes. I thought we knew this, I sure did. They seemed equal to me this chapter.


----------



## Mio (May 18, 2011)

What is everyone talking about, Itachi is not even stronger than Jiraiya, let alone equal to Nagato. 

Right...?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

why are people saying that hyuuga are being shafted? granted, neji isn't at his best right now but this may lead to something huge.


----------



## Sho (May 18, 2011)

The impression is that Itachi is superior in rank. As I said, even the users on 2ch are talking and wondering about this. I'm not making this stuff up.

It doesn't _mean_ it obviously, but that's the impression one sees if you look at the conversation (especially in the original Japanese from an objective perspective, and when you factor in that Itachi is naturally polite).


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> yeah i always knew that Itachi>>>>>Nagato.........they never was equal.......



no, it's in terms of rank. for example, who is stronger? naruto or kakashi? it's naruto but who has the higher rank? it's kakashi.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 18, 2011)

it seems that neji flipped out after using his power, so prehaps he saw something was not right with the medical teams, cant zetsu clones make perfect copies of people right down to thier jutsu,s,, And the stranger sounds like a new player , remmeber we dont know were the othe edo,s are  or even the extent of thier power,, Itachi has never shown the power to genjutsu someone he was nit face to face withm eve still its been implied twice in th manga that genejutsu does not work on huyga, once when kakashi asked hinta to check for genjutus  when they encounter  madara ,and Ao the only person to see thu the genjutsu placed on the  4th , and again when he detected it during the kage summit


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

I like this translation. Itachi + Nagato = God


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> it seems that neji flipped out after using his power, so prehaps he saw something was not right with the medical teams, cant zetsu clones make perfect copies of people right down to thier jutsu,s,, And the stranger sounds like a new player , remmeber we dont know were the othe edo,s are  or even the extent of thier power,, Itachi has never shown the power to genjutsu someone he was nit face to face withm eve still its been implied twice in th manga that genejutsu does not work on huyga, once when kakashi asked hinta to check for genjutus  when they encounter  madara ,and Ao the only person to see thu the genjutsu placed on the  4th , and again when he detected it during the kage summit



Itachi hypnotized that girl he sent after Jiraiya, remember? Now he's sent someone to give a love letter to Sakura.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

My theory was right.  

Kabuto is going to use Itachi Genjutsu to reverse Tsuki No Me.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Suibi said:


> I'm loling at that part as well.
> 
> But since normally, Itachi often talked informally like that only to his closure/trustworthy persons(Sasuke, Kisame or Naruto).
> I think that is his way to give his respect to Nagato.



 Yeah, I notice that too At first he called Naruto "Naruto-kun"/"kimi", but when they met each other for the last time, Naruto was promoted to the "Naruto/omae" status


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

> イタチ　ペイン…　お前の六道の力・輪廻眼とオレの万華鏡写輪眼・　この二つの瞳力さえあれば ほぼなんでも できると言っていい…　術者の奴はこのタイミングでオレの幻術の力を利用するつもりだ
> Itachi: Pain, as long as we have those two ocular powers - the powers of your Six Paths and my Mangekyou Sharingan- it's safe to say we can do almost anything. As for the operator, with this timing, [he] intends to use my genjutsu powers
> 
> 長門　イタチ…　確かにお前は暁において闇の中の忍だったからな
> Nagato: Itachi...being in Akatsuki, truly you were a shinobi locked in darkness



ok, how does nagato come to this conclusion from what itachi said?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I like this translation. Itachi + Nagato = God



it seems like itachi implied that with both of them kabuto can achieve almost anything.
i wonder who their opponent will be.it has to be either naruto,sasuke or madara.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 18, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Ok...I'm confused...am I missing a translation?
> 
> Where are people getting this Itachi > Nagato thing from?
> 
> It's clear to me by the spoilers the reason Itachi knew more about Akatsuki is that he knew about Madara's true plans in general. He was closer to Madara, Madara was his mentor. It's common sense really. It doesn't say anything about rank, it just states that Itachi knew the true goals of the true man behind the scenes. I thought we knew this, I sure did. They seemed equal to me this chapter.



very common sense , even madara wondered just how much did itachi  know. While  pain plans sem completely diffrent from madara , so it more likey that itachi is saying of the two he was the more informed


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Enters Sasuke Next chapter. I'm feeling it


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems like itachi implied that with both of them kabuto can achieve almost anything.
> i wonder who their opponent will be.it has to be either naruto,sasuke or madara.



i had the feeling that he may be saving them for madara. they may shave 50 of his lives so naruto or/and sasuke deal with the rest of his lives making it easier for them.


----------



## Mio (May 18, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke together fighting Nagato and Itachi would be sweet.


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

I'm just glad we finally get some Itachi action.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so its implied neji is controled by itachi genjutsu?or its not connected at all?


----------



## Face (May 18, 2011)

It makes no sense for Itachi to have a higher rank than Nagato. I mean they (Nagato/Yahiko/Konan) started the organization. The translation doesn't really change anything aside from the fact that Itachi knew more about Madara's intentions than Nagato did.


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2011)

I predict:

Nagato summons Gedo Maso, uses the jesus's back to life no jutsu (the dragons) on him and Itachi.
Then Nagato goes to kick Madara's ass, and Itachi sauce's one.
At the same time, Naruto blows Kabuto who were on his path  with a single "kyuuby wink".
At the end, Naruto joins Itachi and Nagato to form "the three musketeers"!


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

> it has to be either naruto,sasuke or madara.


Fights with them wont be interesting. Their plot shield is so thick that only one of them  has a chance to defeat another.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> The impression is that Itachi is superior in rank. As I said, even the users on 2ch are talking and wondering about this. I'm not making this stuff up.
> 
> It doesn't _mean_ it obviously, but that's the impression one sees if you look at the conversation (especially in the original Japanese from an objective perspective, and when you factor in that Itachi is naturally polite).



Best chapter ever


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so its implied neji is controled by itachi genjutsu?or its not connected at all?



I don't know. I doubt it considering that Itachi & Nagato have yet to come close to a battle field. Either Neji has decided to turn himself, or someone in the medic is playing dirty.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

people on narutoforums overthinking things SHOCKER!!!!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 18, 2011)

So Itachi wrote love letter to Sakura?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 18, 2011)

Seiko said:


> I predict a lot of butt hurt posts like this one



I agree with this prediction.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are now confirmed to be a pair.
which = most lethal pair ever.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Mio said:


> Naruto and Sasuke together fighting Nagato and Itachi would be sweet.




Naruto alone is more than enough for them, adding EMS Sasuke is overkill


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Why would anyone want to control Neji? It doesn't make sense.

Anyone have a clue who this suspicious man could be, we know he can heal and control people. 

Is there any Edo Tensei we haven't seen yet?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

-___- Or this could be Kishi's way of hinting the next villain to the series


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> -___- Or this could be Kishi's way of hinting the next antagonist to the series



you mean a new villan?
who is in love with Sakura?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> you mean a new villan?
> who is in love with Sakura?



He gave us a 100+ year old villain, so this is possible


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> -___- Or this could be Kishi's way of hinting the next villain to the series



I don't think kishi will do a kubo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> so its implied neji is controled by itachi genjutsu?or its not connected at all?



That's the impression that I'm getting.



ero_luffy said:


> I predict:
> 
> *Nagato summons Gedo Maso, uses the jesus's back to life no jutsu (the dragons) on him and Itachi.*



What would the point of this be?  Although if he does do this, then he will break the two of them from Edo Tensei.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

It has to be Kabuto, healing + genjutsu.

I always knew he had a thing for Sakura since the that encounter at the bridge


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Enter : House of Hyuugas !

I can see it.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> -___- Or this could be Kishi's way of hinting the next antagonist to the series



That means another season? well, it's not that bad.
I'd like to see the main characters with 21.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

by the way isnt the bigger revelation here that the byakugan can be manipulated perhaps by Genjutsu?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Hyuuga revolt! I swear if they do this, I will be on their side and stop hating them pek


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 18, 2011)

Nejis makes an Itachi-move, shows his GB and slaughters the Alliance...thats the reason Kishi held him back for so long.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Something tells me the Hyuuga is going to get some plot relevance.


----------



## Maerala (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What would the point of this be?  Although if he does do this, then *he will break the two of them from Edo Tensei*.



Then that would be the point of it, wouldn't it?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way isnt the bigger revelation here that the byakugan can be manipulated perhaps by Genjutsu?



Yes sir, but we don't know if Neji is possessed or just being Neji.


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Kishi had better not do a Kubo, one Bleach is bad enough.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

Why are people finding this so hard to understand? Yes, in a sense Itachi is of a higher rank than Nagato, even though his MS is not as powerful. Did we forget Zetsu's statement, "An expert with a rock can defeat a novice with a shuriken". Itachi was raised as a shinobi since his birth and was even trained by Madara himself. Nagato was a war orphan trained by Jiraiya for three years. Of course Itachi is more skilled with dealing with the deception of the shinobi world. Nagato had no clue Itachi even knew about Madara or what was going on with Akatsuki behind the scenes.

Moving on, I'm I the only one who has realized that Kabuto is the one who's giving Sakura the "love letter"?


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2011)

Neji for final villain... I would like to see that.
He'll marry Hinata and then kill her in order of rule the whole clan XDDDD


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

My prediction for the next chapters

-Neji tries to kill Sakura
-Rock Lee to the rescue
-that leads to Neji vs Lee, the final showdown


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> by the way isnt the bigger revelation here that the byakugan can be manipulated perhaps by Genjutsu?





I feel really bad for the hyuugas, they deserve better kishi.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> My prediction for the next chapters
> 
> -Neji tries to kill Sakura
> -Rock Lee to the rescue
> -that leads to Neji vs Lee, the final showdown



You just became my best friend


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> why are people finding this so hard to understand? Yes, in a sense Itachi is of a higher rank than Nagato, even though his MS is not as powerful. Did we forget Zetsu's statement, "An expert with a rock can defeat a novice with a shuriken". Itachi was raise as a shinobi since his birth and was even trained by Madara himself. Nagato was a war orphan trained by Jiraiya for three years. Of course Itachi is more skilled with dealing with the deception of the shinobi world. Nagato had no clue Itachi even knew about Madara or what was going on with Akatsuki behind the scenes.
> 
> Moving on, I'm I the only one who has realized that Kabuto is the one who's giving Sakura the "love letter"?



you are not the only one who thinks its Kabuto
there are some people at 2ch that made this suggestion as well.
bt why would Kabuto give Sakura a love letter?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> why are people finding this so hard to understand? Yes, in a sense Itachi is of a higher rank than Nagato, even though his MS is not as powerful. Did we forget Zetsu's statement, "An expert with a rock can defeat a novice with a shuriken". Itachi was raise as a shinobi since his birth and was even trained by Madara himself. Nagato was a war orphan trained by Jiraiya for three years. Of course Itachi is more skilled with dealing with the deception of the shinobi world. Nagato had no clue Itachi even knew about Madara or what was going on with Akatsuki behind the scenes.
> 
> Moving on, I'm I the only one who has realized that Kabuto is the one who's giving Sakura the "love letter"?



I agree with this, if anything manga implies Nagato = Itachi. In other words, Nagato is not more powerful than Itachi, they are equal in power.

Kabuto intends to use Itachi's genjutsu, Madara intends to use Tsuki No Me. I think we can all guess where this is heading, Itachi is going to reverse Madara's genjutsu.


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> My prediction for the next chapters
> 
> -Neji tries to kill Sakura
> -Rock Lee to the rescue
> -that leads to Neji vs Lee, the final showdown



If that happens... Lee is going to die for sure.
That means TenTen's revenge saga incoming.

I like that


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

alcoholmixture said:


> Yeah, I notice that too At first he called Naruto "Naruto-kun"/"kimi", but when they met each other for the last time, Naruto was promoted to the "Naruto/omae" status



lol, That's his subtle way to say "I trust you" or something akin. 
Nothing's rude from his perspective, imo. As well as for the hierarchy matter, he didn't mean to look down at Nagato. 

At for "長門とイタチ、肩を貸しながら　借りながら" panel. 
I cannot wait to see the picture of those 2 giving a shoulder to each other. xD


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

New Character. Most likely the type thats gonna say, _"I always been watching"_


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> you are not the only one who thinks its Kabuto
> there are some people at 2ch that made this suggestion as well.
> bt why would Kabuto give Sakura a love letter?



It's not a real love letter. There's info on Madara there. 

No one really thinks someone is in love with Sakura, I hope.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> It's not a real love letter. There's info on Madara there.
> 
> No one really thinks someone is in love with Sakura, I hope.



Ino?


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

oh Neji


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Something tells me the Hyuuga is going to get some plot relevance.



itachi wank + hyuuga in chapter. 

i am literally ready to die right now.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure its a Anime Tensei whose in love with Sakura.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

What kishi meant here is, Itachi knew that Madara is manipulating Nagato while Nagato himself is oblivious to this fact. It has nothing to do with its ranks in akatsuki.

If you want to compare ranks and power. 
Nagato - Founder and leader of Akatsuki, wielder of rinnegan 
Itachi - Member of Akatsuki, wielder of mangekyō sharingan
Nagato clearly comes up in the top in both category.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> bt why would Kabuto give Sakura a love letter?



It's not Kabuto himself that sent the letter, but his ass snake 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Sakura,
the moment the butt of my lord pwned you on that bridge, I realized you are the girl of my life.
Will you be my wife?

With love,
the Ass Snake​_


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> why are people finding this so hard to understand? Yes, in a sense Itachi is of a higher rank than Nagato, even though his MS is not as powerful. Did we forget Zetsu's statement, "An expert with a rock can defeat a novice with a shuriken". Itachi was raised as a shinobi since his birth and was even trained by Madara himself. Nagato was a war orphan trained by Jiraiya for three years. Of course Itachi is more skilled with dealing with the deception of the shinobi world. Nagato had no clue Itachi even knew about Madara or what was going on with Akatsuki behind the scenes.
> 
> *Moving on, I'm I the only one who has realized that Kabuto is the one who's giving Sakura the "love letter"?*




No 



manga genius said:


> It has to be Kabuto, healing + genjutsu.
> 
> I always knew he had a thing for Sakura since the that encounter at the bridge


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> My prediction for the next chapters
> 
> -Neji tries to kill Sakura
> -Rock Lee to the rescue
> -that leads to Neji vs Lee, the final showdown



then sakura does this "thank you but i don't like you"


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> you mean a new villan?
> who is in love with Sakura?



it's gai.......... i saw how he was looking at her


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

More indication to Itachi being stronger than Nagato.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> New Character. Most likely the type thats gonna say, _"I always been watching"_


Kinda like Madara was watching Naruto while he was asleep, and Orochimaru fighting his inner urges in order to stop himself from sodomizing the peacefully asleep Sasuke.

Now it's Sakura's turn.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

You know he could be Orochimaru. 

Itachi is going to have to one panel him again.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *I agree with this, if anything manga implies Nagato = Itachi. In other words, Nagato is not more powerful than Itachi, they are equal in power.*
> 
> Kabuto intends to use Itachi's genjutsu, Madara intends to use Tsuki No Me. I think we can all guess where this is heading, Itachi is going to reverse Madara's genjutsu.





How the hell did you get Itachi = Nagato in power from that?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

nagato: how much do you know about akatsuki?
itachi: i know more than you.
nagato:  douchbag
itachi: a douchbag who knows more than you about akatsuki


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I agree with this, if anything manga implies Nagato = Itachi. In other words, Nagato is not more powerful than Itachi, they are equal in power.
> 
> Kabuto intends to use Itachi's genjutsu, Madara intends to use Tsuki No Me. I think we can all guess where this is heading, Itachi is going to reverse Madara's genjutsu.



so just because the way they said a few words,  you and other people think this is a reason to think itachi>nagato or nagato = itachi??? absolutely laughable some people on this site are.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> How the hell did you get Itachi = Nagato in power from that?



Until Itachi can solo a village, leveling up mountains and resurrect all the people he killed afterwards, Nagato is always gonna be stronger.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> What kishi meant here is, Itachi knew that Madara is manipulating Nagato while Nagato himself is oblivious to this fact. It has nothing to do with its ranks in akatsuki.
> 
> If you want to compare ranks and power.
> *Nagato - Founder and leader of Akatsuki, wielder of rinnegan *
> ...



but by that definition, isn't madara the creator for making nagato create it?. 

i think it's about manipulation and knowledge of this manipulation.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

Wow seriously Kishi?
And I thought I'd be able to enjoy one Arc without Sakura shit for once, but I was wrong.

Could we say that this denial can be considered the major role Kishi promised her a long time.

Either way this shit ruined the entire arc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I agree with this, if anything manga implies Nagato = Itachi. In other words, Nagato is not more powerful than Itachi, they are equal in power.
> 
> Kabuto intends to use Itachi's genjutsu, Madara intends to use Tsuki No Me. I think we can all guess where this is heading, *Itachi is going to reverse Madara's genjutsu.*



I think most Itachi fans, myself included, can admit that he does not have the capability to reverse a world-encompassing Sharinnegan jutsu. Sorry but no.

Even if he were that powerful, I doubt Kishi would have him be the one to reverse it.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Until Itachi can solo a village, leveling up mountains and resurrect all the people he killed afterwards, Nagato is always gonna be stronger.



book killed nagato.

itachi killed itachi.

do the math 


*Spoiler*: __ 



just joking but i think they are equals


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> but by that definition, isn't madara the creator for making nagato create it?.
> 
> i think it's about manipulation and knowledge of this manipulation.



we don't know that yet, madara lies often, kishi still needs to unfold some history between these two in flashbacks


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> How the hell did you get Itachi = Nagato in power from that?





stevensr123 said:


> so just because the way they said a few words,  you and other people think this is a reason to think itachi>nagato or nagato = itachi??? absolutely laughable some people on this site are.



Where did I say this? Re-read my post. 

I said manga implied Itachi = Nagato. Note that I said Manga, not some quote from a spoiler.

Learn to read before you post.


----------



## VoDe (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

That so-called love letter maybe a trap that Sakura would fell for that. You know how things are with letters that contains with traps like Kisame's scroll cotained trap jutsu.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

I understand these power debates/pissing contests can get pretty desperate, but overanalysing speech patterns now?

This is sad.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

so whos going to translate the Neji/sakura/love bit of the script?
i want to see if its implied neji was put under genjutsu or not.
also who is this shady character.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> book killed nagato.
> 
> itachi killed itachi.
> 
> ...



lol i'm not going to argue with this one, but its the sickness that killed itachi i think


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think most Itachi fans, myself included, can admit that he does not have the capability to reverse a world-encompassing Sharinnegan jutsu. Sorry but no.
> 
> Even if he were that powerful, I doubt Kishi would have him be the one to reverse it.



I agree, but the one I'm talking about was the incomplete Tsuki No Me not the one powered by the Juubi.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> More indication to Itachi being stronger than Nagato.




*goes to recheck spoilers*

 I dont get it.


----------



## Hazuki (May 18, 2011)

they are not equal ,  it's just about information , not power 

orochimaru knew much *more than *itachi and nagato about akatsuki and madara *true goal*
*that's mean he is stronger than both itachi and madara ?*

seriously people need to think  a litlle more.. it's not hard though.


----------



## ashher (May 18, 2011)

Wonder if the itachi nagato talk is gonna tell us about how itachi came to know about madara being alive and all.


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Wow seriously Kishi?
> And I thought I'd be able to enjoy one Arc without Sakura shit for once, but I was wrong.
> 
> Could we say that this denial can be considered the major role Kishi promised her a long time.
> ...


What, and all the Edo Tensei trolling and Talk no Jutsu hasn't?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Wow seriously Kishi?
> And I thought I'd be able to enjoy one Arc without Sakura shit for once, but I was wrong.
> 
> Could we say that this denial can be considered the major role Kishi promised her a long time.
> ...



itachi and hyuuga's awesomeness > sakura's fail. 

just ignore her.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

With Nagato's help, Itachi reversing Madara's world wide genjutsu is quite possible. Again, if these two together can do anything, they might break free from Kabuto's control as well.


----------



## MS81 (May 18, 2011)

I bet Nagato and Itachi are gonna find out that Madara has both MS and Rin, they will try to or give someone(hope Kakashi) a power up!!!


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> we don't know that yet, madara lies often, kishi still needs to unfold some history between these two in flashbacks



but why lie about this to konan who is gonna die now?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

I think this is Kishi attempt to give Neji(Byakugan) and Sakura some plot relevance.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> lol i'm not going to argue with this one, but its the sickness that killed itachi i think



his *own *sickness


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think most Itachi fans, myself included, can admit that he does not have the capability to reverse a world-encompassing Sharinnegan jutsu. Sorry but no.



I suddenly got an image of Kabuto, Nagato and Itachi dressed as the good fairies from _Sleeping Beauty_ up against Madara's Maleficent...

"So he can undo this evil curse?"

"No, Madara's powers are far to great."

"But he can help..."

Of course Madara can never hope to equal the awesomeness of Maleficent.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I think this is Kishi attempt to give Neji(Byakugan) and *Sakura *some *plot relevance*.



take that back  or i will neg you 

the last time sakura got lot relevance, we got at least 50-60% of the kage arc


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> but why lie about this to konan who is gonna die now?



im not sure itachi knows this specific point of Nagatos rinnegan "belonging" to madara.perhaps this one detail goes further than even itachis knowledge.not to mention that Nagato is older than itachi .
but who knows,i hope we'll get some revelations from these 2.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Until Itachi can solo a village, leveling up mountains and resurrect all the people he killed afterwards, Nagato is always gonna be stronger.



Nagato Soloed a village?????????? This would explain why he is dead?????
Also what does resurecting people have to do with power?


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where did I say this? Re-read my post.
> 
> I said manga implied Itachi = Nagato. Note that I said Manga, not some quote from a spoiler.
> 
> Learn to read before you post.



you read a spoiler , you havent even read the chapter yet. so to say the manga implied is baseless at the moment. 

you also said "Nagato = Itachi. In other words, Nagato is not more powerful than Itachi, they are equal in power."

just because the way they spoke to eachother.

well let me give you this scan



well oh my gosh, it seems the manga is implying zetsu>tobi/madara.

you see what i did there? zetsu is acting like tobi's superior, even calling him an idiot. does that make zetsu>tobi, in power? because the way they spoke?


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> but why lie about this to konan who is gonna die now?



 konan was not dying when he said that he is the one that asked yahiko to create akatsuki


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where did I say this? Re-read my post.
> 
> I said manga implied Itachi = Nagato. Note that I said Manga, not some quote from a spoiler.
> 
> Learn to read before you post.




Where in the manga _ever_ implied Itachi = Nagato in power sir?

Please enlighten me, I eagerly await your response 




Saunion said:


> I understand these power debates/pissing contests can get pretty desperate, but overanalysing speech patterns now?
> 
> This is sad.




Itachifans getting desperate


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Nagato Soloed a village?????????? This would explain why he is dead?????
> Also what does resurecting people have to do with power?



 it takes power to do that

itachi soloed a clan; nagato soloed a village, kill most of the people and still have the chakra to resurrect them back to life. do the math


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Did you even read my post. I said manga not some quote. Meaning feats and hype. 

And yes that scan does imply Zetsu > Tobi being his master at that time. After all we don't know what Zetsu is capable of yet. White Zetsu fooled the Kages and their bodyguards and he also attached himself to Kabuto. Tobi has not shown to be able to use S/T ninjutsu as Madara.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 18, 2011)

Neji 

Finally Nagato and Itachi appear 

And a love letter to Sakura. Maybe it is from Kabuto


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 18, 2011)

Sho said:


> lol. Just took a quick read through, but Itachi addresses Nagato as "omae" while Nagato addresses him with "anta". It gives the impression that Itachi is a higher rank than Nagato; in fact this is what a lot of people are laughing and puzzled about in 2ch right now
> 
> I'll see if I can translate just the Itachi/Nagato part if no one's done it since I don't have time to do the rest.



in power wise ?

 is Itachi looking down Nagato and Nagato acting like sidekick?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure itachi knows this specific point of Nagatos rinnegan "belonging" to madara.perhaps this one detail goes further than even itachis knowledge.not to mention that Nagato is older than itachi .
> but who knows,i hope we'll get some revelations from these 2.



as long as it is new info and not "nagato, did you know that madara has a plan to control the world?".


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (May 18, 2011)

Kishi throws bart a bone. _*Enter: House Hyuuga*_


----------



## Nakson (May 18, 2011)

too funny we still arguing who was stronger in Akatsuki?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Where in the manga _ever_ implied Itachi = Nagato in power sir?
> 
> Please enlighten me, I eagerly await your response



Sure, Manga called Itachi and Nagato invincible.

Itachi feats matches Nagato feats. 

Itachi Yata Mirror can block all attacks and his Totsuka Sword can seal anything it pierces. 

Nagato is invincible when all 7 Pain is doing his battle while he hides in a tree.

Itachi Hype = Feats
Nagato Hype = Feats


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Did you even read my post. I said manga not some quote. Meaning feats and hype.
> 
> And yes that scan does imply Zetsu > Tobi being his master at that time. After all we don't know what Zetsu is capable of yet. White Zetsu fooled the Kages and their bodyguards and he also attached himself to Kabuto.



your funny you, the fanboy is strong in you.

show scans of the manga implying itachi=nagato.

feats? haha nagato has some of the greatest feats in the manga, , he has displayed a sealing jutsu that can seal any jutsu, a jutsu that can push and pull almost everything, it could even destroy a village etc  i could go on about how flawed your argument is but i won't.

and were in the manga has it ever stated or even hinted, that  itachi = nagato? even in the form of hype?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> it takes power to do that
> 
> itachi soloed a clan; nagato soloed a village, kill most of the people and still have the chakra to resurrect them back to life. do the math



So a person being able to revive the dead implicates one is stronger?????? I'm sorry I'm not following your logic. 

News Flash reviving the dead is not a strength feat????

Nagato did't solo a village, he died in the act.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nakson said:


> too funny we still arguing who was stronger in Akatsuki?



Not surprising, this is NF after all.this issue will be debated till a concrete statment will be issued regarding these 2 or it will be resolved in their upcoming fights.
This is a pointless argument but thats just my opinion.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sure, Manga called Itachi and Nagato invincible.
> 
> Itachi feats matches Nagato feats.
> 
> ...



how on earth do itachi's feats come close to itachi's? we have only seen itachi sick and although he mentality was that of someone who ddint want to kill, he still struggled with sasuke.

can itachi solo most of a village? destroying it in a process and taking on multiple ninja like naruto, kakashi, the slug princess, many fodder, multiple boss summons?

nagato has some of the most impressive feats in the manga, arguable the best.

he could revive thousands of dead people for crying out loud.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> So a person being able to revive the dead implicates one is stronger?????? I'm sorry I'm not following your logic.
> 
> News Flash reviving the dead is not a strength feat????



fine then, show me one feat from itachi that can match the destructive scale of chou shinra tensei and chibaku tensei


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

manga implied itachi and nagato are @same power level when kabuto said he has rs and itachi's doujutsu power(they were shown in the same panel).and the convo in this chapter also implies it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> your funny you, the fanboy is strong in you.
> 
> show scans of the manga implying itachi=nagato.
> 
> ...



Read my other post directed at manga genius.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Sure, Manga called Itachi and Nagato invincible.
> 
> Itachi feats matches Nagato feats.
> 
> ...




OK, I'm convinced now 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ashher (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi Yata Mirror can block all attacks and his Totsuka Sword can seal anything it pierces.



as senjuclan asked in his brilliant thread, if both yata mirror and totsuka sword are as good as this, what'll happen if they are to clash against each other? At least one of these two statements has got to be an exaggeration (and that would be nothing new in this manga)


----------



## Tyrion (May 18, 2011)

Who the hell is this new guy givin Sakura a love letter and owning the medical ninja squad + Neji? For the first time I can't seem to think anyone else who was interested in Sakura and was a bad guy........

could it be Sasuke?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 18, 2011)

apparently 
Guardian Itachi >>>> Tobi and his assistants(Nagato,Konan)


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

i think everyone is forgetting something here. 

_*is itachi carrying nagato on his back?*_


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Who the hell is this new guy givin Sakura a love letter and owning the medical ninja squad + Neji? For the first time I can't seem to think anyone else who was interested in Sakura and was a bad guy........
> 
> could it be Sasuke?



actually neji seems to be controlled by an unknown entity.
we dont know if the new guy who gaave her a letter is a bad guy yet or not.
its not clear from the google trans .


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Who the hell is this new guy givin Sakura a love letter and owning the medical ninja squad + Neji? For the first time I can't seem to think anyone else who was interested in Sakura and was a bad guy........
> 
> could it be Sasuke?



Sasuke wouldn't go in for such subterfuge...he'd go in Susanoo blazing, mwha-ha-haing all the way.


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

Who's stronger than who debates... the Telegrams sure missed that


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

More Hyuga fail so much for Neji being a genius all he has done in the war is fail

Other than the Kyubi talk will be interesting Naruto seems to have a plan which makes sense Naruto isn't the sort to go in without a plan this is no different.

I am wondering what Kabuto has planned for Itachi and Nagato seeing as it seems they are being held in reserve I wonder what special purpose he has in mind for him


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think everyone is forgetting something here.
> 
> _*is itachi carrying nagato on his back?*_



hmm if im not mistaken  itachi is not carrying him but helping him with his shoulder.he supports him or somthing to that extent.
the pairing implications there


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

Looks like Itachi's mangekyo is somewhat special. Probably Itachi's MS=Rinnegan.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 18, 2011)

The amount of people who bite at Kakashi Hatake's fanboyism / trolling never ceases to amaze me.

On topic: I still believe someone is using the love letter to bait Sakura into the battle field, but why does someone want her out there?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

evil  neji's smile 

and itachi is carrying nagato


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> how on earth do itachi's feats come close to itachi's? we have only seen itachi sick and although he mentality was that of someone who ddint want to kill, he still struggled with sasuke.
> 
> can itachi solo most of a village? destroying it in a process and taking on multiple ninja like naruto, kakashi, the slug princess, many fodder, multiple boss summons?
> 
> ...



So let me understand your logic.

To be on Nagato's level one need to be able to revive thousands of dead people, solo a village and defeat Naruto, Kakashi, Tsunade, boss summons and kill many fodders. 

Firstly, Nagato never defeated Naruto.
Secondly, Nagato never defeated Tsunade who went unconscious after healing the village.

Itachi has shown the feats to defeat Naruto, Kakashi, Tsunade as well as the boss summons. He doesn't have the feats to revive thousands of fodders, but again what does that have to do with anything. Its not a strength feats. Even Kabuto has not shown the feats to revive thousands of dead people. Neither has Madara.

Itachi has counter to every single Nagato jutsu.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

Seiko said:


> By your logic Deidara is stronger than Itachi



Mind you Deidara's C3 bomb can be stopped while Nagato's chou shinra tensei and chibaku tensei are unavoidable so far in the manga


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

The Itachi and Nagato panel looks so sweet


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Oh god lol at Neji's rapeface.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm if im not mistaken  itachi is not carrying him but helping him with his shoulder.he supports him or somthing to that extent.
> the pairing implications there



we have

is nagato graping itachi's boobs? 

i knew this chater was too good to be true


----------



## Nimander (May 18, 2011)

Evil Neji looks evil.

I like.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

Itachi looks bullshit mad in that pic. 

And Neji's face. Wow. Orochimaru Part 3.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

there is nothing in that convo that implies that itachi is stronger than  nagato or vice versa, or that they are even equal. fans are just desperately  grasping for straws now; it's really sad.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

EVIL NEJIIIIIIIIII


LOL that face is scarier than anything Kishi makes for sasuke.


This might finally be the time where the Byakugan is explained.


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

damn itachi-nagato pairing,kishi's gay fantasies strikes again.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nagato seems really tall there.it seems he is taller than Itachi.
awesome panel of them both.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Selva said:


> The Itachi and Nagato panel looks so sweet



is it wrong i thought the same? 



Saunion said:


> Oh god lol at Neji's rapeface.



lord


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> fine then, show me one feat from itachi that can match the destructive scale of chou shinra tensei and chibaku tensei



Was messaging from I pod, so my messages were brief, however this is not such now.

You argument is one of destructive AOE equates to power???????????

Oh how foolish is that logic...

If such was the case that implicates Diedara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the rest of the Narutoverse correct?

As you can agree nothing touches the 10Kilometer radius feat?

But we know such isn't case, as Deidara was defeated twice, and as an edo.

Flawed logic, and flawed logic.


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

Neji looks fucking great. HE is probably Madara's spy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Neji's face


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

@ Kakashi Hatake

Shouldn't Itachi and Nagato be in the same tier in your sig then?


----------



## Kankurette (May 18, 2011)

Neji knows where you live.

AND HE'S COMING FOR YOU.

RUN.


----------



## Tengu (May 18, 2011)

There goes the hyuuga immune to genjutsu theories, i bet Itachi is the one controlling him.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So let me understand your logic.
> 
> To be on Nagato's level one need to be able to revive thousands of dead people, solo a village and defeat Naruto, Kakashi, Tsunade, boss summons and kill many fodders.
> 
> ...


IMO someone who doesnt have nearly ( NEARLY!) as impressive feats as, lets say, taking on so many high class ninja and fodder and sages and boss summonings and bijuu well that makes him below nagato.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Neji looks fucking great. HE is probably Madara's spy.



If Neji is a spy and is NOT being controlled, I will actually care about the Hyuuga.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Neji looks fucking great. HE is probably Madara's spy.



Madara only uses those that are powerfull and usefull to his cause Neji is neither


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

Is it me or Nagato admitted that without their occular powers both Itachi and him are garbage?


----------



## Nandireya (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Neji looks fucking great. HE is probably Madara's spy.



Just can't trust those pretty-boy geniuses with powerful eyes...


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

Seiko said:
			
		

> By your logic Deidara is stronger than Itachi



Well i don't see Itachi stopping Deidara if Deidara is already in the air dropping C3


----------



## Sadako (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Oh god lol at Neji's rapeface.




I thought it was beautiful


----------



## mayumi (May 18, 2011)

naruto is so boss and itachi and nagato is couple. itachi's dead lover be jelly


----------



## Dei (May 18, 2011)

Omg neji's rape face It's almost mest tier.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 18, 2011)

Neji was just pretending all along, he's still bitter about the Hyuuga clan mess


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

mayumi said:


> naruto is so boss and itachi and nagato is couple. itachi's dead lover be jelly



i can see the endless  pairing fanfictions and pics and threads


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

And now for something completely different. Sakura has a new hairstyle.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

They're eyes are still the same, unlike the other Edos


----------



## Ghost of Madara (May 18, 2011)

Art error by the author.  Itachi's sclera should be black, not white.


----------



## Corax (May 18, 2011)

Neji is the new final villain. Confirmed.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> @ Kakashi Hatake
> 
> Shouldn't Itachi and Nagato be in the same tier in your sig then?



just seen that


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> i can see the endless  pairing fanfictions and pics and threads



well it is a nice panel !

ewwww edo lovin


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Is it me or Nagato admitted that without their occular powers both Itachi and him are garbage?



How......?


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Was messaging from I pod, so my messages were brief, however this is not such now.
> 
> You argument is one of destructive AOE equates to power???????????
> 
> ...


 
Not true, Sage of the six path's chibaku tensei created the moon. I'm sure moon is bigger than 10 km radius. 

The destructive scale is just one measurement of power. The wielder of Rinnegan can use the six path of pain, manipulation over 5 elements, plus the control over life and death. Mangekyō Sharingan grants the user to cast Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Susanoo with the cost of losing one eyesight gradually in return. While both of them are powerful, rinnegan user is easily the stronger one here.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

This may be an attempt by some village to steal a Byakugan, Neji is not necessarily turning evil out of the blue.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> And now for something completely different. Sakura has a new hairstyle.



That's the hairstyle she uses when she treats people. See Kankuro.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> well it is a nice panel !
> 
> ewwww edo lovin



i agree they look awesome together
both with the same demeanor.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> @ Kakashi Hatake
> 
> Shouldn't Itachi and Nagato be in the same tier in your sig then?



I'm not to sure where to place Itachi due to Sasuke thats why there is question mark next to him and Sasuke.

Currently by Feats EMS Sasuke is not stronger than Itachi. But we don't know if he has Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror. So I'm waiting to see his feats. Then I can move both Sasuke and Itachi on Nagato tier.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Naruto cooperating with the Kyuubi is almost inevitable.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 18, 2011)

Apart from this "mystery guy" it sounds like not much has gone on again.  I have the feeling we'll have another two chapters or so of the this before the real action starts again.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 18, 2011)

I'm calling it now, Hinata will kick Neji's ass. Also, poor Kyuubi, he never stood a chance. Naruto is steady wearing him down, it's almost like Kyuubi is Laura Winslow and Naruto is Urkel.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

didn't kabuto take away their personalities?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

That letter that was given to Sakura was not from a Suspicious man, it was just from a injured ninja that seem to have a crush on Sakura.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

but nagato will have to do somthing about his inabbility to support himself.he will have to heal himself somehow or transform.
he cant fight even as an edo in this position.
unless itachi will do the close fighting and nagato will back him up with long range fighting.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I'm not to sure where to place Itachi due to Sasuke thats why there is question mark next to him and Sasuke.
> 
> Currently by Feats EMS Sasuke is not stronger than Itachi. But we don't know if he has Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror. So I'm waiting to see his feats. Then I can move both Sasuke and Itachi on Nagato tier.



just a quick question, since when does sasuke's feats have any effect on itachi's feats/rank?


----------



## Red Raptor (May 18, 2011)

What the... Neji???? OMG!!!! Where did this come from????? I'm so excited about this roundabout turn by Kishi but yet scared what he's gonna do to Neji!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I'm calling it now, Hinata will kick Neji's ass. Also, poor Kyuubi, he never stood a chance. Naruto is steady wearing him down, it's almost like Kyuubi is Laura Winslow and Naruto is Urkel.



Thats what I hope for, since Neji is evil now, I hope for Hinata vs Neji rematch.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> I'm calling it now, Hinata will kick Neji's ass. Also, poor Kyuubi, he never stood a chance. Naruto is steady wearing him down, it's almost like Kyuubi is Laura Winslow and Naruto is Urkel.



well, he will be the only guy who fought TNJ with all he can


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> didn't kabuto take away their personalities?



With their eyes, they can do anything... even taking back their personalities


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

we have

this picture pretty much confirms that itachi will use his genjutsu to that moon


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That letter that was given to Sakura was not from a Suspicious man, it was just from a injured ninja that seem to have a crush on Sakura.



Don't you see the guy hiding in a previous panel?

Looks pretty damn suspicious to me.


----------



## Unknown (May 18, 2011)

The thing that made Itachi special even among the MS users It's that he gathered 2 of the 3 sacred treusure of the Japan country, the Yata mirror and the Totsuka sword (Kusanagi), so he wasn't simply a MS user, but a MS user with 2 super weapons.


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

> but nagato will have to do somthing about his inabbility to support himself.he will have to heal himself somehow or transform.
> he cant fight even as an edo in this position.
> unless itachi will do the close fighting and nagato will back him up with long range fighting.


Nagato can kill six corpses and use them as the six path of Pain.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> With their eyes, they can do anything... even taking back their personalities



i wish they break edo tense and go all neji rape face on kabuto and madara


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Seiko said:


> I predict a lot of butt hurt posts like this one



>implying i give a shit


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

NEJI NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! STAY AWAY FROM THE DARKSIDE!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2011)

Remember how a Zetsu grabbed Neji and absorbed his Chakra?

Perhaps his Behaviour has something to do with Zetsu having done something to him.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato can kill six corpses and use them as the six path of Pain.



not really.he lacks the rods,so unless nagato will summon GM to fight ,that means Nagato will have to find a way to fight on his own.
perhaps he can use Enma to heal his corpse.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That letter that was given to Sakura was not from a Suspicious man, it was just from a injured ninja that seem to have a crush on Sakura.



Is this real of just a supposition?

Because if it's real... oh Kishi, this is the most useless scene you have ever drawn


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I'm not to sure where to place Itachi due to Sasuke thats why there is question mark next to him and Sasuke.
> 
> Currently by Feats EMS Sasuke is not stronger than Itachi. But we don't know if he has Totsuka Sword or Yata Mirror. So I'm waiting to see his feats. Then I can move both Sasuke and Itachi on Nagato tier.




Wait, so when _Sasuke_ shows _his_ feats _Itachi_ moves up a tier?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> just a quick question, since when does sasuke's feats have any effect on itachi's feats/rank?



I don't know, maybe because Sasuke has Itachi's eye and we have yet to see his feats.

Itachi has Yata Mirror and Totsuka sword, these weapon are the only reason which puts him on Nagato tier. Now that, EMS Sasuke has got Itachi's power, I need to see whether Sasuke has Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror. If he does have those weapons then Itachi won't be on Nagato tier. Since there is only one Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

*FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP*


*DIES*


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> not really.he lacks the rods,so unless nagato will summon GM to fight ,that means Nagato will have to find a way to fight on his own.
> perhaps he can use Enma to heal his corpse.



if he has the ability of deva pain, can't he just levitate


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Remember how a Zetsu grabbed Neji and absorbed his Chakra?
> 
> Perhaps his Behaviour has something to do with Zetsu having done something to him.



i was starting to think the same to be honest! another ability of zetsu perhaps? but then i thought, why just someone like neji? if he has that ability then why not someone in a higher rank?


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Is this real of just a supposition?
> 
> Because if it's real... oh Kishi, this is the most useless scene you have ever drawn



It's implied the man who gives the love letter to Sakura is the same man who healed Neji before he started killing people left and right.

It's obvious the guy is under Itachi's genjutsu and is passing it around. Like an STD.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> if he has the ability of deva pain, can't he just levitate



5 second interval


----------



## Arsecynic (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> we have
> 
> this picture pretty much confirms that itachi will use his genjutsu to that moon



I most definitely agree. "As for the operator, with this timing, [he] intends to use my genjutsu powers " and then it shows the moon. I dunno how I didn't notice that when reading through.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

I wonder when Sakura had the time to make such a big impression on a shinobi from Iwagakure.



Saunion said:


> That's the hairstyle she uses when she treats people. See Kankuro.



I don't think she ever had that particular hairstyle. When she treated Kankuro back at the beginning of part 2 she didn't have the hair in the back of the head tied up like that. Can you tell me the chapter you are referring to?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> Neji is the new final villain. Confirmed.



Yeah how anti climatic would that be  all Naruto would have to do is make a KB while he goes and has a nice cup of tea with Tsunade


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> *FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP**FAP*
> 
> 
> *DIES*



*Gedo Rinne Tensei no Jutsu*

You're revived. Done

Now come back to your senses


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Unknown said:


> The thing that made Itachi special even among the MS users It's that he gathered 2 of the 3 sacred treusure of the Japan country, the Yata mirror and the Totsuka sword (Kusanagi), so he wasn't simply a MS user, but a MS user with 2 super weapons.



Those are the reason why Itachi is on Nagato tier.

Naruto has the third sacred treasure in RM. The necklace around his neck, Itachi probably gave this to Naruto as a gift.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> if he has the ability of deva pain, can't he just levitate



yes he can, but can he really fight while levitating?and i mean more than just do cho shinra tensei.if he can than its fine.if not he'll have to find another way.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I don't know, maybe because Sasuke has Itachi's eye and we have yet to see his feats.
> 
> Itachi has Yata Mirror and Totsuka sword, these weapon are the only reason which puts him on Nagato tier. Now that, EMS Sasuke has got Itachi's power, I need to see whether Sasuke has Totsuka Sword and Yata Mirror. If he does have those weapons then Itachi won't be on Nagato tier. Since there is only one Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword.



the only way itachi can improve his rank is from feats in this war and past feats.

you know my stance, i personally think nagato has shown superior feats. however things can change, nothing is certain and what itachi shows from now onwards will determine this, not sasuke.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Those are the reason why Itachi is on Nagato tier.
> 
> Naruto has the third sacred treasure in RM. The necklace around his neck, Itachi probably gave this to Naruto as a gift.



Didn't Deva had the third one?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Wait, so when _Sasuke_ shows _his_ feats _Itachi_ moves up a tier?



No.

If Sasuke gets Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, then Sasuke moves up while Itachi stays where he is but if Sasuke doesn't get Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword then Itachi moves up.


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

Even dead, Itachi is the prettiest thing since Maria Magdalena. 


But seriously, I really like this sneaky, nighttime kind of war. Way better than an outright battle in an empty field. I hope a touch of mystery remains for at least few chapters.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's implied the man who gives the love letter to Sakura is the same man who healed Neji before he started killing people left and right.
> 
> It's obvious the guy is under Itachi's genjutsu and is passing it around. Like an STD.



I think that's what Kishi is going for. Sakura (if she's paying attention) would be able to call the suspicious guy's bluff and then break the genjutsu that's controlling Neji.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> Didn't Deva had the third one?



No, RM Naruto has it around his neck. Its a necklace. The same necklace Rikkoudou had.

Its part of 3 sacred treasure of japan. The other two being the Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword which we know belongs to Itachi.

Here is the theory I made on it. If anyone's interested.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> 5 second interval



I made a thread on this a while back. March 25th 2010 and read over the next couple of pages. Before he nuked Konoha, he was floating in mid air. Even if he can't fly, we definitely know he can float.


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

What's the third treasure of japan?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 18, 2011)

Neji looks too sexy in the pics


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No.
> 
> If Sasuke gets Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, then Sasuke moves up while Itachi stays where he is but if Sasuke doesn't get Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword then Itachi moves up.



that doesn't make sense, in your sig, based on your opinion and the feats and hype you have seen thus far, you yourself put itachi below nagato.

the only way for itachi to improve on his rank you have given him, surely should be determined by future feats. and not by the feats sasuke has.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Not true, Sage of the six path's chibaku tensei created the moon. I'm sure moon is bigger than 10 km radius.


What? Is the Sage of the six path's= to Nagato. Please link me the page implicating one is the other.

The Sage of six path was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everybody, that is by far the silliest argument I read all day. 



> The destructive scale is just one measurement of power. The wielder of Rinnegan can use the six path of pain, manipulation over 5 elements, plus the control over life and death. Mangekyō Sharingan grants the user to cast Amaterasu, Tsukuyomi and Susanoo with the cost of losing one eyesight gradually in return. While both of them are powerful, rinnegan user is easily the stronger one here.


Yes, I am well aware of how the Rinnegan works good sir.

You seem to be jumping from point A to B, without the slightest bit of coherent thought. Stick to one argument, do not introduce new irrelevant one. This argument was discussing Nagato and Itachi.

I don't necessarily think the sage of the six path is a function of the Rinnegan, no more than one could argue Kirin is a function of the sharingan.

Pain Jutsu, was one composed of technology. By administering chakara through the rods, one was able to animate a corpse. 

Access to five elements is about as meh at this point as one could get. We've seen the Kage's with 3+, Kakuzu with all 5 etc. etc. 

There are only a few BASIC elemental jutsu relevant at this point. FRS, Kirin, and a few others. And Nagato does not possess a single one. Thus is why he resorted to utilizing jutsu's that seem to have taken a significant tole on his body.

Also I love how you turned a Itachi vs. Nagato debate, into a Rinnegan vs. Sharingan debate. Nagato's five elemental control is irrelevant, as even he himself just decided F it, I am going to stick to actual Rinnegan abilities.

And FYI. Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, and Susano are much more efficient, much more haxed than any jutsu in Nagato's arsenal period.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What's the third treasure of japan?



Its around Naruto neck. Its a necklace.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

LOL@Neji's rape face!


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2011)

Hi guise Im evil nejur


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> I made a thread on this a while back. March 25th 2010 and read over the next couple of pages. Before he nuked Konoha, he was floating in mid air. Even if he can't fly, we definitely know he can float.



not saying he can't float, but its pretty much fact the amount of time he can float, is limited to roughly 5 seconds.

i think that poster though nagato could just float continuously  just like walking.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No.
> 
> If Sasuke gets Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, then Sasuke moves up while Itachi stays where he is but if Sasuke doesn't get Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword then Itachi moves up.




If thats it then your whole list is completely flawed


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> that doesn't make sense, in your sig, based on your opinion and the feats and hype you have seen thus far, you yourself put itachi below nagato.
> 
> the only way for itachi to improve on his rank you have given him, surely should be determined by future feats. and not by the feats sasuke has.



I place Itachi below Nagato in *Question Mark*. Do you know what that means? If you don't send me a VM, since we are getting off topic here.

Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword isn't any feats. Its a weapon which is part of 3 sacred treasure. There is only one of them, Sasuke has Itachi's power so therefore I am assuming Sasuke has those weapons now. This is yet to be confirmed. Until that is confirmed then the question mark will disappear and I will place them in correct rank.


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

What if Neji is Orochimaru who took control of Neji's body? His grin is similair to Orochimiru's


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 18, 2011)

Neji ... :ho  .
Oh Sakura's got a love letter.  it'd be pretty screwed up if the person were a total stranger ... so it better be someone we actually know. Well, I mean unless it was a setup which it probably was lol.


----------



## Raigamasa (May 18, 2011)

Awwww~~~~~, Itachi and Nagato look so cute on that top panel 

Itachi being his usual cocky self I see ^^ Nagato doesn't bother to continue the debate

Neji -


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> i was starting to think the same to be honest! another ability of zetsu perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> but then i thought, why just someone like neji? if he has that ability then why not someone in a higher rank?



That I am near sure.

I think we gotta see this from Kishi's perspective not Manga here.
Most likely to give Neji some relevance.


----------



## mmzrmx (May 18, 2011)

Evil/Possessed Neji looks hilarious.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> What? Is the Sage of the six path's= to Nagato. Please link me the page implicating one is the other.
> 
> The Sage of six path was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everybody, that is by far the silliest argument I read all day.
> 
> ...


wasnt it stated the rinnegan grants one the ability to use the 6 paths? and didnt madara say he has access to the 6 paths now? im sure the data supports this.

and saying having the ability to master all element chakra, is meh is idiotic because it grants one the ability to counter most element jutsu by using the weakness of the opponents attack. 

and tell me what attack itachi has is more hax than this


----------



## Golden Witch (May 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What if Neji is Orochimaru who took control of Neji's body? His grin is similair to Orochimiru's



Nah.
Orochimaru only faps to Sharingan.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Raigamasa said:


> Awwww~~~~~, Itachi and Nagato look so cute on that top panel
> 
> Itachi being his usual cocky self I see ^^ Nagato doesn't bother to continue the debate
> 
> Neji -



Geeesh.

I thought Itachi's cockiness was apart of his villain facade, but apparently he's no different than Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

You guys really think Itachi was being cocky? I don't see it, honestly.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> wasnt it stated the rinnegan grants one the ability to use the 6 paths? and didnt madara say he has access to the 6 paths now? im sure the data supports this.
> 
> and saying having the ability to master all element chakra, is meh is idiotic because it grants one the ability to counter most element jutsu by using the weakness of the opponents attack.
> 
> and tell me what attack itachi has is more hax than this



What feats does Nagato have that can stop Kakashi Kamui his head off.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Geeesh.
> 
> I thought Itachi's cockiness was apart of his villain facade, but apparently he's no different than Sasuke.



he has the right to be cocky


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

> Itachi being his usual cocky self I see ^^


He is Uchiha afterall.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> You guys really think Itachi was being cocky? I don't see it, honestly.



it's because he  said "i know more than you". apparently, that makes him cocky for some reason.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> You guys really think Itachi was being cocky? I don't see it, honestly.



The fact that Nagato goes "Hmph" after what Itachi said pretty much confirms that Itachi was being cocky.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The fact that Nagato goes "Hmph" after what Itachi said pretty much confirms that Itachi was being cocky.



is what he said wrong? does he not know more than kabuto about akatsuki? maybe doesn't know more but we what he knows more if he does.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I have to do it


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Neji gonna rape.  Seriously, it's like Kishi designed this entire with the intent to make people talk about it around the water cooler.  Obligatory Naruto appearance?  Check.  Itachi and Nagato appearance?  Check.  Sakura and potential pairing wank?  Check.  Chapter ending with a rapeface?  Double check.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Well, I admit, I was definitely wrong. I thought Itachi would be stricken blind, because his eyes gave up quite some time before his death. 

Clearly, that's not the case.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well, I admit, I was definitely wrong. I thought Itachi would be stricken blind, because his eyes gave up quite some time before his death.
> 
> Clearly, that's not the case.



itachi "i still can't see good"
nagato "i still can't walk"

your right


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

classy girl    i like your style lol.


----------



## Unknown (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No, RM Naruto has it around his neck. Its a necklace. The same necklace Rikkoudou had.
> 
> Its part of 3 sacred treasure of japan. The other two being the Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword which we know belongs to Itachi.
> 
> Here is the theory I made on it. If anyone's interested.



Infact Itachi has only 1.5 out of the 3 treusures, as Kabuto/Orochimaru has the original Kusanagi. Itachi only has It's spiritual version..., except if Kishi suddenly decides that Orochimaru's kusanagi was afake one or something like that.

I expect the war end with Naruto controling the power of the Yamagata, Sasuke having an advanced version of the Yata mirror, and Kabuto having the complete Kusanagi.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

are you telling me this guy likes sakura?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> is what he said wrong? does he not know more than kabuto about akatsuki? maybe doesn't know more but we what he knows more if he does.



It's not a big deal. I just didn't think Itachi would be cocky after Kishimoto tried to paint him as the biggest "Care Bear" ever, after Naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well, I admit, I was definitely wrong. I thought Itachi would be stricken blind, because his eyes gave up quite some time before his death.
> 
> Clearly, that's not the case.


I guess blindness is an exception to the consistency rule.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> classy girl    i like your style lol.



im a boy


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Well, I admit, I was definitely wrong. I thought Itachi would be stricken blind, because his eyes gave up quite some time before his death.
> 
> Clearly, that's not the case.



a blind itachi would be usless so kishi changed the rules thank goodness.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's not a big deal. I just didn't think Itachi would be cocky after Kishimoto tried to paint him as the biggest "Care Bear" ever, after Naruto.



well, he did say to oro "you suck because you are not me". he also said that to kakashi.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 18, 2011)

Neji is just jelly cuz that guy wanted to tap Sakuras ass so he starts killing stuff.

And fuck yeah non blind Itachi you tell cripple Nagato off you tell him off like a boss.


----------



## stevensr123 (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> im a boy



nope clearly a women :sanji

lol jokes, soz mate.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, he did say to oro "you suck because you are not me". he also said that to kakashi.



Which could all be attributed to the facade of villainy.

In any case, I'm just happen to know Kishimoto still plans to use them.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I place Itachi below Nagato in *Question Mark*. Do you know what that means? If you don't send me a VM, since we are getting off topic here.
> 
> Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword isn't any feats. Its a weapon which is part of 3 sacred treasure. *There is only one of them, Sasuke has Itachi's power so therefore I am assuming Sasuke has those weapons now.* This is yet to be confirmed. Until that is confirmed then the question mark will disappear and I will place them in correct rank.




That is where your logic is flawed, Sasuke also has Itachi's eye's yet we see that Itachi still retains his sharingan so we can assume he still retains all his powers aswell.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> nope clearly a women :sanji
> 
> lol jokes, soz mate.



well, i am too sexy for  a guy


----------



## Ryan (May 18, 2011)

did itachi just genjutsu neji?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Which could all be attributed to the facade of villainy.



true, i think it got to him eventually 


he may genjutsu the next random person into tsukyomi and tell nagato "sorry, it's a habit "


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> That is where your logic is flawed, Sasuke also has Itachi's eye's yet we see that Itachi still retains his sharingan so we can assume he still retains all his powers.



So your logic is that your assumption = Manga fact.

When manga said Sasuke got Itachi's power.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else feel as if the conversation between Nagato and Itachi isn't over? As if there was more stated in this week's chapter?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> did itachi just genjutsu neji?



No. Itachi plans to use his illusion on the moon


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> What? Is the Sage of the six path's= to Nagato. Please link me the page implicating one is the other.
> 
> *The Sage of six path was >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everybody, that is by far the silliest argument I read all day.
> *
> ...


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

What if Neji likes to smile like a total creep? it's his business gosh you people jump to conclusions too quick.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Anyone else feel as if the conversation between Nagato and Itachi isn't over? As if there was more stated in this week's chapter?



That's what I JUST thought.

What Nagato said doesn't last doesn't flow with the convo, so I'm assuming Itachi responds either this week or next week.


----------



## Raigamasa (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> is what he said wrong? does he not know more than kabuto about akatsuki? maybe doesn't know more but we what he knows more if he does.



He can't know more than Kabuto about Akatsuki, because Kabuto could have just summon, and told him: "Tell me all you know about Akatsuki, Madara, being blind, etc". Same about Nagato(tell me all you know about Akatsuki, Madara, Rikudous Tablet, being a cripple etc." Kabuto could also summon god knows how many other  knowledgeable Shinobi ^^


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Anyone else feel as if the conversation between Nagato and Itachi isn't over? As if there was more stated in this week's chapter?



me too because it seems lacking.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Raigamasa said:


> He can't know more than Kabuto about Akatsuki, because Kabuto could have just summon, and told him: "Tell me all you know about Akatsuki, Madara, being blind, etc". Same about Nagato(tell me all you know about Akatsuki, Madara, Rikudous Tablet, being a cripple etc." Kabuto could also summon god knows how many other  knowledgeable Shinobi ^^



I think she meant to say "Nagato".


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> What if Neji likes to smile like a total creep? it's his business gosh you people jump to conclusions too quick.


he could be saying


----------



## BlinkST (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> And why is this sage of six path more powerful than everybody? perhaps something do with a thing Rinnegan?


More to do with the Juubi. It permanently changed his genes to the point of making him powerful even when he no longer had it's chakra.



TNPS1984 said:


> I have not come up with new argument that contradicted with my original statement. The idea I believe is Kishi intended to give is that Rinnegan is the most powerful doujutsu of all.


Frankly if he did, he wouldn't have contradicted himself in the databook [#3], literally calling the Mangekyo Sharingan the strongest dojutsu/ "supreme eyes".



TNPS1984 said:


> I don't see how you decide to make them irrelvant in this comparison. Clearly these are a major feat of Rinnegan as it grants the user to use almost all the jutsu he wishes.


It's still irrelevant because he didn't put such an ability to any significant use at the same scale as other shinobi. He instead chose to rely on his dojutsu [6 realms].


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> wasnt it stated the rinnegan grants one the ability to use the 6 paths? and didnt madara say he has access to the 6 paths now? im sure the data supports this.


Did I deny such?

The question is not if Nagato had access to the 6 element natures. The question is does it matter? Nagato has never utilized any sort of elemental ability outside of training against Jiriaya.

This implicates that it is irrelevant compared to his arsenal he displayed.

I never denied a Rinnegan user has access to all elemental nature; I am only presenting the argument that such an ability is not all that useful, considering to Kekai Genkai (elements) Dust release, blaze release, blast release, etc. etc. are becoming the norm.





> and saying having the ability to master all element chakra, is meh is idiotic because it grants one the ability to counter most element jutsu by using the weakness of the opponents attack.


How many top tiers use normal elemental jutsu? Only a selective few.

Nagato having access to all six elemental nature is irrelevant at this point. He has not shown any notable feats with them, nor has he indicated he has any sort of elemental jutsu that can compete with how the top tiers are using elemental jutsu.

Nagato resorted to Gedo Mezo, shenrai tensei, over any elemental jutsu. Does this not implicate that such, is not a major part of his arsenal.

And considering most top tiers are utilizing Kekai Genaki's not the basic elements having access to 5 elements at this point, is meh. 



> and tell me what attack itachi has is more hax than this



March 25th 2010

Not Itachi, but he does have the potential to perform the same feat.

Amaterasu manage to accomplish, what Nagato was trying to accomplish with chibaku tensei, with about half the effort.

You do not understand the definition of hax, so I will be glad to enlighten you. Hax is something that takes minimal effort, and produces BIG RESULTS.

Itachi manage to one shot a Sannin twice, at the batting of an eye while Nagato took several chapters, while utilizing significantly more effort. 

Itachi manage to one shot Kakashi at the batting of an eye, while it took Nagato a few chapters to pull off this same feat.

Itachi in Nagato's situation would be able to suppress or control the Kyubi, so such a jutsu wouldn't even be needed.

The sharingan is the definition of hax, as the amount of effort that has to be executed by the user is minimal compared to the results.

You cannot get more haxed, than defeating an opponent by merely looking at them. 

In terms of being broken, the sharingan takes the cake among any dojutsu.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So your logic is that your assumption = Manga fact.
> 
> *When manga said Sasuke got Itachi's power*.






That my point sir, the manga says Sasuke has Itachi's eyes yet we clearly see Itachi still retains his sharingan.

Itachi retains sharingan = Itachi still has sharingan powers.

I thought this was pretty clear, or else why the hell would kishi/kabuto revive a powerless Itachi?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Come on now, Why couldn't the whole chapter be Nagato and Itachi talking


----------



## Sniffers (May 18, 2011)

Nice! Itachi and Nagato arrive on the scene, basically confirming they are the big two of the Edo Tensei. It was to be expected of course. 

The convo was pretty cool as well. Seems like they know what their roles were now.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

No Sasuke... 
But we have Itachi and Nagato 


> 長門　アンタどこまで暁の事を知ってた？
> Nagato: Just how much did you know about Akatsuki?
> 
> イタチ　お前よりは知ってたつもりだが…
> Itachi: More than you did, I'm sure.


So much about Nagato/Pein being the Akatsukiu leader 
Madara rules everything.




Nagato Sennin said:


> Come on now, Why couldn't the whole chapter be Nagato and Itachi talking


Because it would be too awesome so to balance he puts Naruto and Sakura there. We can't have a perfect chapter


----------



## Louis-954 (May 18, 2011)

> More to do with the Juubi. It permanently  changed his genes to the point of making him powerful even when he no  longer had it's chakra.


The Sage defeated the Juubi and made it his pet. He was all powerful even before he sealed it in him. Defeating just propelled him to God status.



> Frankly if he did, he wouldn't have  contradicted himself in the databook [#3], literally calling the  Mangekyo Sharingan the strongest dojutsu/ "supreme eyes".


EMS > MS so that statement is false. He also called the Rinnegan the strongest Dojutsu. MS obviously isn't the strongest. EMS and Rinnegan are obviously more powerful.



> It's still irrelevant because he didn't put  such an ability to any significant use at the same scale as other  shinobi. He instead chose to rely on his dojutsu [6 realms].


It is relevant, fact of the matter is those options were still avalable to him and the eyes have been confirmed to grant the user the ability to use the 6 elements.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

"neji’s breakin’ into tents, he’s stabbin’ your people up, tryin’ to  rape sakura (). So y’all need to hide your kids, hide your wife, and hide your  husband cause he's rapin’ everybody out there."


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> No Sasuke...



That's a good thing


----------



## Narutaru (May 18, 2011)

Is Kyūbi reminiscing about Naruto now? That seems to be it for him, the impending team up.


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2011)

Sakura just sucks.

Simple as that.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 18, 2011)

I likes. 

Evil controlled Neji -- hell yes! This might be interesting seeing one of the rookie being a puppet. Don't know where that may lead... 

A love letter to Sakura -- for some reason I have a feeling Kishi is just teasing the pairing fans...   Or having it being put off like Hinata's confession. Likelihood is Kishi is just throwing that in randomly. 

Itachi and Nagato! Loving the panels. Their conversation perks my interests


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2011)

Neji rape face...  I'm thinking whether to laugh or get creeped out by it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> The Sage defeated the Juubi and made it his pet. He was all powerful even before he sealed it in him. Defeating just propelled him to God status.
> 
> 
> *EMS > MS so that statement is false. He also called the Rinnegan the strongest Dojutsu. MS obviously isn't the strongest. EMS and Rinnegan are obviously more powerful.*
> ...



Then could such argument be utilized against the Rinnegan as well????????????

If such was true for the MS, whose to say such is true for the Rinnegan?


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Is Kyūbi reminiscing about Naruto now? That seems to be it for him, the impending team up.




I wonder the benefits of this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides Naruto > genjutsu ofcourse


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

That love letter was just out of random just some fodder ninja having a crush on Sakura. Evil Controlling Neji is the big picture here, I hope for a Neji vs Hinata rematch.


----------



## Raidoton (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> So your logic is that your assumption = Manga fact.


Wut? Somebody uses your logic against you? 

Who is this guy? Have to rep him...

@Topic
Veeery interesting. Very mysterious chapter and Neji gets some screentime  Awesome! I'm exited who will meet Itachi and Nagato! Tsunade and A? Naruto and Bee? And will the other team support Gaara abd Oonoki? I hope so!


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

So Itachi is probably being used to genjutsu people into killing the medics.

Smartest move of the war thus far.

Also, random fodder guy with the love letter looks like some random fodder guy who just was waiting for an opportune moment.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So Itachi is probably being used to genjutsu people into killing the medics.
> 
> Smartest move of the war thus far.
> 
> Also, random fodder guy with the love letter looks like some random fodder guy who just was waiting for an opportune moment.



If he is controlling Neji, that would be so freaking hilarious. Maybe it will deter Bart from posting the "Enter: House of Hyuuga" nonsense.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

Nagato still can't walk on his own. Maybe his final injuries were spiritual or something because he drained so much power doing the mass resurrection, and they carry over?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Is Kyūbi reminiscing about Naruto now? That seems to be it for him, the impending team up.



of course, all those times running along the beach, all of those biscuits Naruto bought for Kyuubi, it's about time Kyuubi realized how good of a companion Naruto has been.


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Neji is a spy and is NOT being controlled, I will actually care about the Hyuuga.



Seconded...

Well, care about one of them anyway


----------



## Phemt (May 18, 2011)

lol Nagato needs to be carried around.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Sutol said:


> lol Nagato needs to be carried around.



Don't make fun of Nagato, he lead a rough life.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Itachi might not meet Sasuke, but he may at least hear about him. I'd like to see what would be his reaction. Of course, it wouldn't be a surprised one because the man is always one step ahead.


----------



## Narutaru (May 18, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> of course, all those times running along the beach, all of those biscuits Naruto bought for Kyuubi, it's about time Kyuubi realized how good of a companion Naruto has been.



Biscuits are pretty good so I could see how it would sway him in that direction.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Neji is a spy and is NOT being controlled, I will actually care about the Hyuuga.


Hyuugas are turning into Uchihas nowadays 
More Neji pls.



Luiz said:


> Itachi might not meet Sasuke, but he may at least hear about him. I'd like to see what would be his reaction. Of course, it wouldn't be a surprised one because the man is always one step ahead.


.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> If he is controlling Neji, that would be so freaking hilarious. Maybe it will deter Bart from posting the "Enter: House of Hyuuga" nonsense.



Now now, maybe Hinata or Hiashi or even Hanabi (when was the last time she appeared?) will get a chance to show their stuff, like, oh, I dunno, locating the two ETs.

Besides, I think we all missed the best part, Kabuto is actually shooting the medics.  Not the soldiers.  The fucking medics!  Fucking strategy in my Naruto!

Also, Nagato still being crippled brings to mind all the jokes when spoilers for 436 came out.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Neji looks a little different this chapter. I mean art wise.

 I almost didn't recognize him, I thought that were another Hyuuga.


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

Sutol said:


> lol Nagato needs to be carried around.



Oh, yeah. That's hilarious.


----------



## Phemt (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Oh, yeah. That's hilarious.



Yes it is. Don't get so defensive. Oh it's Leptirica.. ahaha.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Neji is a spy and is NOT being controlled, I will actually care about the Hyuuga.



it's always the silent ones


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi should merge into one body.  Nagato being the eyes, and Itachi being the legs.  Besides, who in their right mind hits a cripple?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Neji looks a little different this chapter. I mean art wise.
> 
> I almost didn't recognize him, I thought that were another Hyuuga.



i thought he was hahsirame for some reason.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Sutol said:


> lol Nagato needs to be carried around.




I think its safe to say unless Nagato pulls a master roshi, his speed in the next databook is 0


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Sutol said:


> lol Nagato needs to be carried around.



He has the power to wipe out a village in one attack, which none of the other characters can do as far as we know. Pointing out the fact that he can't walk is far from enough to diminish him.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> If he is controlling Neji, that would be so freaking hilarious. Maybe it will deter Bart from posting the "Enter: House of Hyuuga" nonsense.



Yeah that would be kind of funny really so much for his fandom claiming he was powerfull and a match for the base abilities of the likes of Naruto etc the latest fail is he got hospitalised

As for Bart thats really wishfull thinking


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Is Itachi going to be used to genjutsu the moon?


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 18, 2011)

* Nagato has never utilized any sort of elemental ability outside of training against Jiriaya.
*

And where is the indication that Nagato never utilized any elements. 

*
I never denied a Rinnegan user has access to all elemental nature; I am only presenting the argument that such an ability is not all that useful, considering to Kekai Genkai (elements) Dust release, blaze release, blast release, etc. etc. are becoming the norm.*

Granted so jutsu requires special bloodline, but what good are these releases when they face Shinra Tensei which can dissimulate all kinds of jutsu. 

*How many top tiers use normal elemental jutsu? Only a selective few*.

Elaborate what you consider as normal? The basic five elements?

*Nagato having access to all six elemental nature is irrelevant at this point. He has not shown any notable feats with them, nor has he indicated he has any sort of elemental jutsu that can compete with how the top tiers are using elemental jutsu.*

That does not implies Nagato has never utilized them. He uses his six path of Pain do most of the job for him. 

*Nagato resorted to Gedo Mezo, shenrai tensei, over any elemental jutsu. Does this not implicate that such, is not a major part of his arsenal. And considering most top tiers are utilizing Kekai Genaki's not the basic elements having access to 5 elements at this point, is meh. 
*

Sadly none of these Kekai Genakai works on the offense of shinra tensei and chibaku tensei. 


March 25th 2010

*Not Itachi, but he does have the potential to perform the same feat.
Amaterasu manage to accomplish, what Nagato was trying to accomplish with chibaku tensei, with about half the effort.*

I appreciate your effort Itachi, while he is certainly one of the most powerful ninja but Amaterasu can be easily blocked deflected by Shinra Tensei. And the last time I checked it does not create a mini black hole in the air that can be compared to planetary formation . 

*You do not understand the definition of hax, so I will be glad to enlighten you. Hax is something that takes minimal effort, and produces BIG RESULTS.*

Again your effort is appreciated although I'm not entirely sure Itachi's effort is minimal. 

*Itachi manage to one shot a Sannin twice, at the batting of an eye while Nagato took several chapters, while utilizing significantly more effort. *

The battle between Itachi and Orochimaru is entirely debatable, Orochimaru never has the intention to kill Itachi in the first place and the second time, Itachi used his strongest jutsu on him right away. Orochimaru will face the same fate he does this to Nagato too. 

*Itachi manage to one shot Kakashi at the batting of an eye, while it took Nagato a few chapters to pull off this same feat.*

Nagato never fought Kakashi directly, it's only dead body of his one jutsu that manged to KILL Kakashi, and for the record that dead body blew up the entire village later. 

*Itachi in Nagato's situation would be able to suppress or control the Kyubi, so such a jutsu wouldn't even be needed.*

Since when is Itachi being able to suppress Kyuubi?

*The sharingan is the definition of hax, as the amount of effort that has to be executed by the user is minimal compared to the results.*

Again with the minimal thing? If the effort is so minimal, Itachi would not have bled from his eyes turn blind and Madara switched his EMS with Rinnegan.

*You cannot get more haxed, than defeating an opponent by merely looking at them.* 

I know Rinnegan is more haxed right. Nagato took away look by just looking at people while Itachi puts them in a long genjutsu. 

*In terms of being broken, the sharingan takes the cake among any dojutsu.*

Not according to Jiraiya, Konan, Nagato, Madara, everyone who knew about Rinnegan's existence and Kishi himself


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2011)

So, Neiji is IMF Head Strauss-Kahn's Son???!!!! 

(sorry, am French, and this is a kekkein Genkai....)


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is Itachi going to be used to genjutsu the moon?


why does this make sense?


----------



## Chibason (May 18, 2011)

As Bart would say--

Enter: House of Hyuuga


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Neji is not being controlled, he has just turned evil! 

Also, keep Sakura out the damn manga, Kishi


----------



## Rashman (May 18, 2011)

I hope Kishi isn't planning to troll Hyuugas....again 

Still looking forward to see what's up with Neji...


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Oh...

I'm going to warn you guys now that Itachi and Nagato's eyes are going to be able to do shit they couldn't do before. Well, at least Itachi's eyes, because there are no known limits for the Rinnegan.

However, Kishimoto warned you with Itachi saying that the Rinnegan AND the Mangekyou would allow them to do almost anything they wanted. 

Either Nagato is going to be brought down to Itachi's level, or Itachi's going to be brought up to Nagato's level. At this point, I doubt anyone but hardcore fans can deny Kishimoto is placing them on virtually equal footing. Of course, it can be the former because Nagato isn't as powerful using one body, as he is at using six remotely.


----------



## Intus Legere (May 18, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Neji is not being controlled, he has just turned evil!



I would be really happy with this.

He was a much better character when he was that fatalistic jerk.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Well, it's obvious that he's being controlled. This smile surely isn't in character.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 18, 2011)

Yes Evil Neji is awesome it's the affect of using the byakugan too much\

i predicted neji will be evil because when itachi died i thought he would leave konoha, join akatsuki and be kisame's partner


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> I think its safe to say unless Nagato pulls a master roshi, his speed in the next databook is 0


his demon realm body re-modeling jutsu might help him out with this problem, when (if) he has to fight...


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> I think its safe to say unless Nagato pulls a master roshi, his speed in the next databook is 0




Speed is also for how quickly you can cast jutsus and stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Well, it's obvious that he's being controlled. This smile surely isn't in character.



uh . . . Part 1 Neji used to do it all the time


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is Itachi going to be used to genjutsu the moon?




Itachi has not the chakra 

unless...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gedo mezo


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Well, at least we will finally get to see what Neji can do.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> his demon realm body re-modeling jutsu might help him out with this problem, when (if) he has to fight...



He also has the power to heal himself, but a healthy rinnegan user would be too much.

Kishi always nerfs the strongest characters so that the others would have a chance of beating him


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Speed is also for how quickly you can cast jutsus and stuff, isn't it?




No, that's for Seals.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Speed is also for how quickly you can cast jutsus and stuff, isn't it?


No I think that's hand seals


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> uh . . . Part 1 Neji used to do it all the time



The early Part 1 Neji believed that a person cannot change and that everything is decided at birth. He doesn't believe that anymore. He also was an arrogant prick which he also isn't nowadays. That Neji is dead.

This is just wishful thinking. And seriously, turning into a bad guy overnight?


----------



## Opuni (May 18, 2011)

*fucking retards, still putting the mange sharingan on the level of the rinnegan, un-fucking-believable!!!*


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato still can't walk on his own. Maybe his final injuries were spiritual or something because he drained so much power doing the mass resurrection, and they carry over?



I think Edo Tensei summons them as they were whenever Kabuto/Oro got the pieces of their DNA required for the jutsu Nagato.



Sniffers said:


> Nice! Itachi and Nagato arrive on the scene, basically confirming they are the big two of the Edo Tensei. It was to be expected of course.
> 
> The convo was pretty cool as well. Seems like they know what their roles were now.



I think it's rather that those two have the most valuable abilities. Kabuto won't risk the MS and the Rinnegan in unimportant fights. The Kages probably possess similar strength, but losing their abilities wouldn't have nearly as much of an impact on Kabuto's plans as losing those powerful eyes.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

I simply cannot get over that Neji rapeface.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Opuni said:


> *fucking retards, still putting the mange sharingan on the level of the rinnegan, un-fucking-believable!!!*



Those are the eyes of Rikudou Sennin so it's pretty obvious.



Mael said:


> I simply cannot get over that Neji rapeface.



Edit thread coming.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Opuni said:


> *fucking retards, still putting the mange sharingan on the level of the rinnegan, un-fucking-believable!!!*




easy now


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> I simply cannot get over that Neji rapeface.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Opuni said:


> *fucking retards, still putting the mange sharingan on the level of the rinnegan, un-fucking-believable!!!*



Nagato described both as 'overwhelmingly powerful', and Itachi agreed by saying their eyes allow both of them to do almost what they want to do.

I mean, that's ....I mean, it's not a stretch to assume they are at least SOMEWHAT close in power. At the very least, Kishimoto wants us to think of them as being close in power.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Sakura: Wh-what are you doing up, Neji?  What's going on?!?

Neji:


----------



## Grimzilla (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> I simply cannot get over that Neji rapeface.



Guess you got a new avy then huh


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sooooooo...

...what LAZY BUM is refusing to translate the full script?!? I tell you, man - this is simply inexcusable.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Guess you got a new avy then huh



No way.  Creepy Hinata is here to stay...but then again you did give me an idea.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

I know where that pic came from. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHK6cDe-uj0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gabzilla (May 18, 2011)

LOL Neji

And can we move past Sakura's love life? It hurts her more than it helps her.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> ...what LAZY BUM is refusing to translate the full script?!? I tell you, man - this is simply inexcusable.



He ain't your slave.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> LOL Neji
> 
> And can we move past Sakura's love life? It hurts her more than it helps her.



Neji gon' rape...I mean, just look at that sheen.  Pantene PRO-V baby.

That's pretty much how I felt.

This is going to do nothing more than make her look flimsy, fickle, and again ripe for stupid speculation.

Poor woman.

Does Kishi really have her in there as a woman who rejected him IRL and now he's taking his revenge or something?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> And why is this sage of six path more powerful than everybody? perhaps something do with a thing Rinnegan?


Maybe because he had the power of both the Uchiha and Senju, and I am sure being the host of the STRONGEST ENTITY IN THE MANGA, didn't hurt.

Seriously bro are you not thinking through your post? 



> I have not come up with new argument that contradicted with my original statement. The idea I believe is Kishi intended to give is that Rinnegan is the most powerful doujutsu of all. You think I believe Deidara is the most powerful nin in the naruto universe which is not true because the scale of his clay bombs. Jutsu's like shinra tensei can easily dissimulate the effect of explosions away.


Did I state as such? But you have introduced points that do not even remotely relate to previous argument. Thus making your argument not coherent. 

Yes the Rinnegan being the most powerful MAY, have been one of his ideas. But if I recall, Dojutsu being just tools and and tools is only as powerful as the shinobi using it was another idea.

March 25th 2010

The debate is not a Rinnegan vs. Sharingan. But a Itachi vs. Nagato.

This is something you seem to ignore, and I will not continue to respond, if you ignore as such again. 



> Please elaborate, Sage of the six path is the original and possibly the first wielder of Rinnegan, are you saying Rinnegan had existed before the Sage of the Six Path. Btw, Kirin is nowhere indicated in the manga as a feat of Sharingan, it's a jutsu possible developed on Sasuske's own intellect.


No good sir I am referring to the six path of PAIN. Please read my argument more thoroughly, as you seem to indicate you did not comprehend what was being written. 




> Pain is merely one of Nagato's jutsu, it is said Nagato can use all Pain's jutsu plus the control over life and death.


Not all of Nagato's jutsu is granted from the Rinnegan, which is what I was pointing out.

And the manga stated that Nagato could utilize all the abilities of the paths (which is suspect given that a couple of abilities seems to be technology based). The six path falls into that category good sir, unless the Rinnegan produced the chakara rods??????



> Just because the manga hasn't shown yet doesn't mean Nagato doesn't possess these feats. Konan and Jiraya had clearly gave us a introductory of what Rinnegan are capable of.


If the manga doesn't show it, then it implicates one cannot use it in an argument. The introduction, only implicate that he is capable of utilizing elemental jutsu. However I never disputed that notion. 

My argument lies in the fact, that such jutsu's are inferior to the abilities of the six paths. Thus is why he relied on those jutsu in combat situations, over any elemental ability.



> Well is there anything else you want to compare between these two?


But the sharingan users are not restricted to just itachi, as the Rinnegan not restricted to Nagato. You want to enlist a comparison of both Dojutsu, you take into account what all the users bring to the table. 

A restriction of the user, confines the comparison to strictly what Itaci and Nagato respectively have done. Big difference good sir.  



> I don't see how you decide to make them irrelvant in this comparison. Clearly these are a major feat of Rinnegan as it grants the user to use almost all the jutsu he wishes.


It is irrelevant, because it doesn't add anything to the discussion. It's abstract, and only adds what if's not actually content to the fight. This idea is no different then me omitting the what if's in Itachi's arsenal, as surely he may have been very capable of more than what he has shown as well.




> And Itachi turned blind after he used all three in a day, real haxed.


Nagato was left a crippled, and diminished in life support after his showings.

Nagato is the one being currently held up by Itachi; Itachi could get around just fine good sir. So whose arsenal has more draw back?

The fact that Nagato had to rely on the Six path of pain, should make this argument obvious.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> LOL Neji
> 
> And can we move past Sakura's love life? It hurts her more than it helps her.



Now that I think about it...

THAT'S how big of a joke this war has been. Some fodder had the time to realize he liked Sakura, AND write her a love letter. 

In the middle of a war. 


How big of a threat is Akatsuki when a fodder shinobi can write a love letter to Sakura, which implies that he just KNOWS he'll be alive to be in a relationship with Sakura if she accepted.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 18, 2011)

A love letter for Sakura in the  middle of the world war to end all world wars?


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sooooooo...
> 
> ...what LAZY BUM is refusing to translate the full script?!? I tell you, man - this is simply inexcusable.



How curious, everything important about Itachi has been translated and you still react that way. Be careful or someone might suspect that you care for more than Itachi.


----------



## gabzilla (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Neji gon' rape...I mean, just look at that sheen.  Pantene PRO-V baby.
> 
> That's pretty much how I felt.
> 
> ...



Kishimoto is trolling


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (May 18, 2011)

Sutol said:


> lol Nagato needs to be carried around.



Master Blaster runs Bartertown


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> No, that's for Seals.




Um, but you use seals to cast jutsus. So the quicker the seals... 





Divinstrosity said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> THAT'S how big of a joke this war has been. Some fodder had the time to realize he liked Sakura, AND write her a love letter.
> 
> ...




I'm telling you, that guy is genjutsued into thinking he likes Sakura in order to deliver Kabuto's treacherous info on Madara. 

>>


----------



## primary colours123 (May 18, 2011)

Hey,

Ths chapter looks like it will be wonderful. Three of my favorite characters in the same chapter!!!!!

And Neji has started looking like a complete male, rather than a she-male.  Maybe he just needed a raepface.

Also this chapter has one of the funniest Google translation I've seen in a long time. 
The literal translations of Neji's and Sakura's names gives almost every sentence with them a different meaning. 

Take care.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2011)

Love later? In the middle of war? Dude crazy. 

Though Nagato and Itachi look like bro's talking after they've been ambushed.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

lol, Kishimoto teasing the pairing fandom with the random love letter scene. It's almost as if he actually intended to do anything beyond that.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I know where that pic came from.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHK6cDe-uj0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Indeed


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

gabzilla said:


> Kishimoto is trolling



Kishimoto's been trolling since he couldn't understand what a battle plan was supposed to actually look like and that if you're going to feature a laundry list of notable characters, at least feature them a little more.

And now it's Sakura's turn...all over again.  May the pairing idiocy commence once more.

But hey, Neji rapeface.  Small miracles.


----------



## HInch (May 18, 2011)

STOP RUINING EVERYTHING, SAKURA.

Jesus fucking Christ, I hope the love letter is laced with anthrax.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> A love letter for Sakura in the  middle of the world war to end all world wars?



kishi thinks that he can put some romance in this mockery of a war


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> THAT'S how big of a joke this war has been. Some fodder had the time to realize he liked Sakura, AND write her a love letter.
> 
> ...



Aren't love letters stuff highschool kids do anyway? Like it's a common trope in all these slice of life highschool manga. This guy isn't just a ninja, but he seems to be a grown up man as well. 

Kishimoto really has issues.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

HInch said:


> STOP RUINING EVERYTHING, SAKURA.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, I hope the love letter is laced with anthrax.



Sakura isn't ruining anything, the writer is.

I'm going to love the wank over this chapter...truly shows how some cannot actually see crap when it's there.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 18, 2011)

Huh was that Neji over there?
I saw the spoiler pics and thought of that as Orochimaru minus slit eyes.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Indeed



I'm watching the other spoof openings. I didn't remember that it was so much full of win.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Love later? In the middle of war? Dude crazy.
> 
> Though Nagato and Itachi look like bro's talking after they've been ambushed.



itachi "bro, remember konan?"
nagato "yeah bro?"
itachi "i fucked her bro even if she was your bitch. sorry, i have a fetish for paper "
nagato "no problem bro......... but she got HIV"
itachi "yeah, i know "


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Ooooooooo...


WHERE IS MY HEAD?!?!?   


Sakura turned down a guy for .........SASUKE?!?!?!  

Bitch, Sasuke don't want you! He wants to destroy you, and everything you stand for!




Between Naruto and Sakura, Kishimoto is taking this loyalty to Sasuke jazz to extreme heights, man! 

I don't even know if I'd want a friend as loyal as Naruto, or a woman as loyal as Sakura. I'd feel guilty 'cause I KNOW I wouldn't be able to reciprocate.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ooooooooo...
> 
> 
> WHERE IS MY HEAD?!?!?
> ...



that's not the funny part. someone actually wants to date sakura :amazed 

and he's in his 20s 

and if sakura rejects you, then you hit a new low.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

And you guys thought the Sakura hate was unwarranted last week...


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I'm watching the other spoof openings. I didn't remember that it was so much full of win.



I'm about to check out the other ones myself


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

So aint Sakura like 15?


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 18, 2011)

FU-ninja, barrier fodder, and now date-fodder will be forever remembered.

This here, and meanwhile on Konoha TV - A SAKURA-centric episode. Puke fest is in short order.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> And you guys thought the Sakura hate was unwarranted last week...



To be fair, the scene was stupid, not Sakura.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sakura is loyal to a guy that hit her in the back of the head three to four years ago, and intended to kill her about a year ago at Oro's lair...

...and she turns down someone for him. 

Feminism has ruined everything. They SUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE don't make 'em THAT stupid anymore. A gang of femme-nazi's would stomp a hole in Sakura's face if they knew this.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> THAT'S how big of a joke this war has been. Some fodder had the time to realize he liked Sakura, AND write her a love letter.
> 
> ...



Dude, if this is the first time you hear about love into a war history you seriously should stop reading Naruto and start to diversify


----------



## Nuzents (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> That my point sir, the manga says Sasuke has Itachi's eyes yet we clearly see Itachi still retains his sharingan.
> 
> Itachi retains sharingan = Itachi still has sharingan powers.
> 
> I thought this was pretty clear, or else why the hell would kishi/kabuto revive a powerless Itachi?



I'm clearly starting to see that people can't understand this jutsu.  Ok, let me try to explain it a bit better to you.  The jutsu does not use Itachi's original eyes.  Just like it doesn't use Nagato original eyes.  You can clearly see that Madara has one of Nagato old eyes, but when he is revived with Edo, it doesn't go and get that eye back from Madara....it simply creates what Nagato used to look like.  So he gets all his powers, but he can have his old body still existing in the world.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> To be fair, the scene was stupid, not just Sakura.



fixed


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

I think Sakura meant Naruto, though.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Dude, if this is the first time you hear about love into a war history you seriously should stop reading Naruto and start to diversify



Oh, I've diversified...

...I just have no particular interest in reading about people falling in love during times of war.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> Dude, if this is the first time you hear about love into a war history you seriously should stop reading Naruto and start to diversify



true, there are allot of love stories in wars. but kishi's presentation of a love story in a war is just weak.
dude "here's a love letter"
sakura "nah, i like another guy"
dude "ok"

~end

so intense


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I think Sakura meant Naruto, though.



Awww you just opened a can of worms 



Luiz said:


> To be fair, the scene was stupid, not Sakura.



True.  But I realized last week that the Sakura hate is too strong.  She will get blasted regardless. And I will join in


----------



## Mio (May 18, 2011)

It's obvious what happened.

The love letter to Sakura was from no other than Neji, which he got rejected because she still loves Sasuke, thus his rape face.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Mio said:


> It's obvious what happened.
> 
> The love letter to Sakura was from no other than Neji, which he got rejected because she still loves Sasuke, thus his rape face.



lol

Good one.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, I've diversified...
> 
> ...*I* just have no particular interest in reading about people falling in love during times of war.



And unfortunately you are not the only one reading Naruto, neither the one writing it, or even paying to read it....


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Mio said:


> It's obvious what happened.
> 
> The love letter to Sakura was from no other than Neji, which he got rejected because she still loves Sasuke, thus his rape face.


Neji never accepted being the 2nd genius in Sakura's life... 
Lee is being trolled


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> I'm clearly starting to see that people can't understand this jutsu.  Ok, let me try to explain it a bit better to you.  The jutsu does not use Itachi's original eyes.  Just like it doesn't use Nagato original eyes.  You can clearly see that Madara has one of Nagato old eyes, but when he is revived with Edo, it doesn't go and get that eye back from Madara....it simply creates what Nagato used to look like.  So he gets all his powers, but he can have his old body still existing in the world.




Erm... that was my point sir  

My post was directed @ Kakashi Hatake, don't quote my post if you had no idea what I was arguing in the first place


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Sakura is loyal to a guy that hit her in the back of the head three to four years ago, and intended to kill her about a year ago at Oro's lair...
> 
> ...and she turns down someone for him.
> 
> Feminism has ruined everything. They SUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE don't make 'em THAT stupid anymore. A gang of femme-nazi's would stomp a hole in Sakura's face if they knew this.



He also tried to kill her twice after his fight with Danzo.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Uzumakinaru said:


> And unfortunately you are not the only one reading Naruto, neither the one writing it, or even paying to read it....



You're damn right I'm not writing it or paying for it.

I can laugh about being given crap when I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

i think i know what happened.

the love letter is actually a letter from the angry fans disguised as a love letter. sakura could smell the hate from it so she rejected it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> He also tried to kill her twice after his fight with Danzo.



....and it gets better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Aren't love letters stuff highschool kids do anyway? Like it's a common trope in all these slice of life highschool manga. This guy isn't just a ninja, but he seems to be a grown up man as well.
> 
> Kishimoto really has issues.



sounds like the fodder ninja didn't want to die a virgin


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke was being controlled, he doesn't hate her. 

Maybe now that Neji is controlled too he'll try to kill Sakura which will make Sakura fall for him!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Erm... thats my point sir
> 
> My post was directed @ Kakashi Hatake, don't quote my post if you had no idea what I was arguing in the first place



Manga Genius, your assumption =/= manga.

Prediction.
Rock Lee sent the letter to Sakura.
Neji VS Sakura
Rock Lee saves Sakura and fights Neji.

Itachi is going to reverse Tsuki No Me.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Sasuke was being controlled, he doesn't hate her.
> 
> Maybe now that Neji is controlled too he'll try to kill Sakura which will make Sakura fall for him!



i can fap to this.

lol neji vs sakura? that doesn't seem like a fair fight. unless controlled neji gets a whole lot stupider.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> i can fap to this.
> 
> lol neji vs sakura? that doesn't seem like a fair fight. unless controlled neji gets a whole lot stupider.



I'd... actually like to see Neji vs Sakura.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 18, 2011)

lol nagato is disabled despite being easily able to heal himself 

lol naruto garuto got kyuubi in his pocket.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I'd... actually like to see Neji vs Sakura.





any particular reason?


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

I still belive this whole love letter is just a joke and all those spoilers are faked.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

NejixSakura is Yuri.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Sasuke was being controlled, he doesn't hate her.
> 
> Maybe now that Neji is controlled too he'll try to kill Sakura which will make Sakura fall for him!



sakura kisses neji 

neji is free from the control.

then neji realizes that sakura kissed him.

neji kills himself.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I think Sakura meant Naruto, though.



Didn't Naruto turned Sakura down in chapter 469?

Sakura: Naruto I love you.

Naruto: "I hate people who lie to themsevles"


----------



## Fourangers (May 18, 2011)

Neji's smile is kinda creepy:


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> NejixSakura is Yuri.



no, it's yaoi. we already established that sakura is a guy 

2:34
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvP5NpfPId0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Leptirica (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Didn't Naruto turned Sakura down in chapter 469?
> 
> Sakura: Naruto I love you.
> 
> Naruto: "I hate people who lie to themsevles"



Exactly. Nothing turns on the likes of Sakura like rejection.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> any particular reason?



Morbid curiosity?


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> > Itachi manage to one shot Kakashi at the batting of an eye, while it took Nagato a few chapters to pull off this same feat.
> 
> 
> *Nagato never fought Kakashi directly, it's only dead body of his one jutsu that manged to KILL Kakashi, and for the record that dead body blew up the entire village later.
> *



Indeed 



			
				TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> > Itachi in Nagato's situation would be able to suppress or control the Kyubi, so such a jutsu wouldn't even be needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when is Itachi being able to suppress Kyuubi?



Even if he could in a normal one on one fight, in Nagato's situation?Fighting tons of Konoha shinobi, blowing up the village and then SM Naru and the frog army?LOL, please 

I was left with the impression that Itachi was sick and dieing, but apparently he's a chakra and stamina  beast all of a sudden.


And Tobi was said to not be able to control The Kyuubi for long.



			
				TNPS1984 said:
			
		

> > You cannot get more haxed, than defeating an opponent by merely looking at them.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know Rinnegan is more haxed right. Nagato took away look by just looking at people while Itachi puts them in a long genjutsu.*



And also you can't get more haxed than being able to control life and death 

Gedo Mazo's soul rip=now that's fucking hax


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I still belive this whole love letter is just a joke and all those spoilers are faked.



Because spoiler pics are totally fake too...



Divinstrosity said:


> NejixSakura is Yuri.



And yet somehow I cannot object or counter this...



Fourangers said:


> Neji's smile is kinda creepy:



Sakura: Wh-what are you doing up, Neji?  What's going on?!?

Neji:




Leptirica said:


> Exactly. Nothing turns on the likes of Sakura like rejection.



Oh ho I see what you did there.



Saunion said:


> Morbid curiosity?



Or pure lulz.


----------



## Fourangers (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> no, it's yaoi. we already established that sakura is a guy



Sakura makes a very handsome guy, imo....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

A perfect time where Sasuke could of kicked Neji ass if he wouldn't have left the village


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Sakura makes a very handsome guy, imo....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



an ugly girl is a handsome guy


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Sakura makes a very handsome guy, imo....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Still looks like a woman to me.

No guy should have pink hair...ever, and I'm a guy who wears pink collared shirts to work on occasion.


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Morbid curiosity?



i can smell side shipping from a mile away. you can't fool me


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Could someone please translate the parts where Neji/Sakura/and that love letter talking?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone please translate the parts where Neji/Sakura/and that love letter talking?



it's filler. not allot care about it to translate it


----------



## Skaddix (May 18, 2011)

Him could this be the ghost ability?

I mean it has to be that, a kage ability, or a jin ability. Dan's Ghost  Ability seems most likely. Kages should be no where close. It could be a Jin ability since we don't no where they are.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Anyone throw out the suggestion that this will turn into Neji vs. Rock Lee where Lee finally "surpasses" a genius.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Telling you the Hyuuga's are revolting. Well thats the only way they can save themselves in this manga


----------



## Kage (May 18, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Anyone throw out the suggestion that this will turn into Neji vs. Rock Lee where Lee finally "surpasses" a genius.



but neji wouldn't be himself. it would be cheap no?


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Manga Genius, your assumption =/= manga.




Back so soon? 




manga genius said:


> That my point sir, the manga says Sasuke has Itachi's eyes yet we clearly see Itachi still retains his sharingan.
> 
> Itachi retains sharingan = Itachi still has sharingan powers.
> 
> I thought this was pretty clear, or else why the hell would kishi/kabuto revive a powerless Itachi?




Really, this is very simple sir


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

> 長門　アンタどこまで暁の事を知ってた？
> Nagato: Just how much did you know about Akatsuki?
> 
> イタチ　お前よりは知ってたつもりだが?
> Itachi: More than you did, I'm sure.



I lol'd, nagato was a mere puppet.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Him could this be the ghost ability?
> 
> I mean it has to be that, a kage ability, or a jin ability. Dan's Ghost  Ability seems most likely. Kages should be no where close. It could be a Jin ability since we don't no where they are.



what is a ghost's ability anway?


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

oh sakura..!!..how much torment you will have to go through...
damn kishi...


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Could someone please translate the parts where Neji/Sakura/and that love letter talking?



Ok ok, here it is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



NaruHina will never happen and you'll die alone.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Ok ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*steps in*

Hey, hey now Sau...

Lay off the kid, lest I get involved.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Kage said:


> but neji wouldn't be himself. it would be cheap no?



Yeah...don't think Kishi really cares though



Egotism said:


> Telling you the Hyuuga's are revolting. Well thats the only way they can save themselves in this manga



If I see evil Hinata or Hanabi, I will shit bricks


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Ok ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That is not funny. I'm not talking about pairings here. I'm talking about the Neji talk about something that he is with Sakura. Its like Neji was warning Sakura about something.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is not funny. I'm not talking about pairings here. I'm talking about the Neji talk about something that he is with Sakura. Its like Neji was warning Sakura about something.



Your best tactic at this moment is to just wait.


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Manga Genius, your assumption =/= manga..




Back so soon? 




manga genius said:


> That my point sir, the manga says Sasuke has Itachi's eyes yet we clearly see Itachi still retains his sharingan.
> 
> Itachi retains sharingan = Itachi still has sharingan powers.
> 
> I thought this was pretty clear, or else why the hell would kishi/kabuto revive a powerless Itachi?




Really, this is very simple sir


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Those are the reason why Itachi is on Nagato tier.



You and your flawless logic, Kakashi. 

Two weapons are the _only thing _that puts him on Nagato's tier? Been smoking crack lately, have you?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

If Kishi does this right Rock Lee & Neji could both have their first real fight in part II but knowing him, shit ain't gonna happen like that. If your not team 7 or Team 10, you have no life in Konoha.


----------



## Santeira (May 18, 2011)

Beh, it's obvious Sakura likes Naruto now. -_-

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Runs for my life from pairing tards*


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Ok ok, here it is:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



paring fans like you are like a disease to forums


----------



## KillerFlow (May 18, 2011)

OF all people, why brainwash Neji? Hmm, probably has something to do with the Byakugan or Hizashi.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> *steps in*
> 
> Hey, hey now Sau...
> 
> Lay off the kid, lest I get involved.



It was just a little joke, nothing more.


----------



## Chibason (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> sakura kisses neji
> 
> neji is free from the control.
> 
> ...




-Neji uses byakugan to see Sakura's boobs
-Neji rips out byakugan


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Back so soon?
> 
> Really, this is very simple sir



For someone with flawed logic. I don't base my tier list based on assumption. 



Synn said:


> You and your flawless logic, Kakashi.
> 
> Two weapons are the _only thing _that puts him on Nagato's tier? Been smoking crack lately, have you?



No.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Chiba said:


> -Neji uses byakugan to see Sakura's boobs
> -Neji rips out byakugan



people should continue you this


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Santeira said:


> Beh, it's obvious Sakura likes Naruto now. -_-
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



She's just crazy. 

Part 1: 
Sakura: "SASUKE-KUUUUUN I LOVE YOU"

Part 2:
Yamato: "ITS OBVIOUS THAT YOU LOVE NARUTO"
Sakura: "YEA LOL"

Sakura: "I LOVE YOU NARUTO"
Naruto: "LOL GTFO, BITCH"

Sakura: "I LOVE YOU SASUKE, I'LL BETRAY KONOHA"
Sasuke: "STFU, BITCH. TASTE MY CHIDORI AND KUNAI TOO"

Random fodder: "I'V NEVER SEEN YOU BEFORE BUT I WROTE YOU A LOVE LETTER"
Sakura: "SORRY I ALREADY LOVE EVERYONE ELSE"

---

Oh and that Neji panel reminds me of something...

*Spoiler*: __ 





:ho


----------



## manga genius (May 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> You and your flawless logic, Kakashi.
> 
> Two weapons are the _only thing _that puts him on Nagato's tier? Been smoking crack lately, have you?




The sad thing is, I think he genuinely believe these things


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It was just a little joke, nothing more.



Of course.  Silly you.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 18, 2011)

It looks like Neji's going to get his own fight, finally. I just wonder what's going on?


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

OMG that panel of Itachi and Nagato. I will be surprised if we don't see yaoi fanfics. Nagato is such a bishounen here. And Itachi looks like Itachi as usual. But I like the conversation.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh and that Neji panel reminds me of something...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


oro is back. fuck yeah


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

What confuses me is how does Itachi know more about Akatsuki than the Nagato?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It looks like Neji's going to get his own fight, finally. I just wonder what's going on?



I want his opponent to be Lee, but I think they are too far ahead of Neji.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It looks like Neji's going to get his own fight, finally. I just wonder what's going on?



a fight with sakura is not something to be happy about


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> What confuses me is how does Itachi know more about Akatsuki than the Nagato?



Madara. Nagato was just tool


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> a fight with sakura is not something to be happy about



Sakura doesn't stand a chance against a Hyuuga. Brute strength doesn't help at all against Hyuuga taijutsu skills.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> What confuses me is how does Itachi know more about Akatsuki than the Nagato?



well, how does oro know about madara's plan?


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> For someone with flawed logic. I don't base my tier list based on assumption.



No? 

Then how the hell did you put Muu in the list when we have no feats from him, apart from his technique? Hype? Assumptions of yours, perhaps?


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sakura doesn't stand a chance against a Hyuuga. Brute strength doesn't help at all against Hyuuga taijutsu skills.



getting fodderized by sakura or make sakura even less than a fodder is not a feet for a character.

fans "yey. he beat sakura............ "

fans "sakra beat neji? "


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

alcoholmixture said:


> OMG that panel of Itachi and Nagato. I will be surprised if we don't see yaoi fanfics. Nagato is such a bishounen here. And Itachi looks like Itachi as usual. But I like the conversation.



they look great together,now if only nagato can regain his healthy form it will be perfect.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> I want his opponent to be Lee, but I think they are too far ahead of Neji.



Too far ahead?



Addy said:


> a fight with sakura is not something to be happy about



You may think of Sakura as fodder, but she took out Kiba, Sai, and Lee  by herself, and would had took out Sasuke is she didn't get cold feet. 

Besides, Sakura could have gotten a power boost like Chouji and Ino did.  I used to think that Ino was the weakest, most pathetic member of the  former rookies... now she's pretty hax. Sakura could also reveal some  more stuff that she has learned from Tsunade that would make her a  capable opponent for Neji.



Nagato Sennin said:


> What confuses me is how does Itachi know more about Akatsuki than the Nagato?



Itachi was Madara's apprentice, and Itachi's alot smarter than Nagato.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Madara. Nagato was just tool



I could see if he said he knew more about Madara and his plans, but Nagato, Yahiko, and Konan founded Akatsuki


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> No?
> 
> Then how the hell did you put Muu in the list when we have no feats from him, apart from his technique? Hype? Assumptions of yours, perhaps?



He does have feats. Not only he can go invisible, he can sense someone miles away. Someone who doesn't have a sensory tech will find it extremely difficult to defeat him. He also was able to summon 3 Kages.

Tier list is based on Hype and feats. I told you think before...


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> they look great together,now if only nagato can regain his healthy form it will be perfect.



Looks like Nagato will never regain his ability to walk.

The six paths of pain jutsu are apparently spiritual as the damages he sacrificed carries over even in death


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> getting fodderized by sakura or make sakura even less than a fodder is not a feet for a character.
> 
> fans "yey. he beat sakura............ "
> 
> fans "sakra beat neji? "



                    .


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Too far ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember that map showing where the teams are located/headed? Kakashi's squad was the furthest away from everybody


----------



## Dariusd (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I could see if he said he knew more about Madara and his plans, but Nagato, Yahiko, and Konan founded Akatsuki



They may have founded Akatsuki but Madara was the one who hijacked the organization to suit his own purposes. He's basically the guy with the million dollar idea who runs everything behind the scenes. If it wasn't for Madara, Nagato and co. would probably still be playing leader in the rain village. 

One also has to wonder if Madara had a hand in planting the ideas of Akatsuki in those kids head. He after all claimed that he gave Nagato the Rinnegan. Such a valuable treasure as the Rinnegan he wouldn't leave it to it's own devices. I'd hate to say I see Madara pulled an Aizen on Nagato..


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I could see if he said he knew more about Madara and his plans, but Nagato, Yahiko, and Konan founded Akatsuki



Yes but when Madara came in the picture it wasn't his Akatsuki anymore. Pain was pretty much Madara's Yagura Version 2.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Looks like Nagato will never regain his ability to walk.
> 
> The six paths of pain jutsu are apparently spiritual as the damages he sacrificed carries over even in death



i think its more related to him being revived at the state he died in.
but i still have a tiny hope that once they will get to fight,somthing will happen with his body.


----------



## Lovely (May 18, 2011)

So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura is being controlled, right? 

It's either Kabuto or Madara. Still seems weird, though.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Lovely said:


> So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura is being controlled, right?
> 
> It's either Kabuto or Madara. Still seems weird, though.



Its more like a random fodder who has a crush on Sakura.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Lovely said:


> So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura is being controlled, right?
> 
> It's either Kabuto or Madara. Still seems weird, though.



so it's........................... why would madara even?

im confused


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its more like a random fodder who has a crush on Sakura.



He's the Lavander Brown of Narutoverse


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> they look great together,now if only nagato can regain his healthy form it will be perfect.



I do love that both look graceful and almost lazy. I did actually imagine that if Itachi carried Nagato, it would look like a joke.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

it looks  like a fodder to me but perhaps he is controled too?


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

I think it will be some Sakura shinning moment and her super hyped genjutsu ability. She will save the day by reflect or dissolve those Genjutsus.

And SERIOUSLY, I do not want this scenario to happen at all. Even a bit. 

Kishi please, Let's Itachi having some feast with Alliance nins' bloods...


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Can someone please translate the full script to clear things up?


----------



## jdbzkh (May 18, 2011)

Lovely said:


> So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura is being controlled, right?
> 
> It's either Kabuto or Madara. Still seems weird, though.



Madara has no reason what's so ever to pull something like this Kabuto on the other hand would. Hell every one that knows Naruto figured it out a long as time ago you kidnap Sakura and you are guarantied a one on one meeting. 

So I wouldn't be surprised if Kabuto is using underhand tricks to gain the leverage over Naruto after all he needs to prepare for Madara's moon eye plan.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> He does have feats. Not only he can go invisible, he can sense someone miles away. Someone who doesn't have a sensory tech will find it extremely difficult to defeat him. He also was able to summon 3 Kages.



Karin can sense someone miles away and she can heal any injury. So I assume she is God Tier, like Madara? 

You are pretty much agreeing with me; Muu's feats are not combat-oriented, which means we have no idea what he's capable of in combat. Plus, reverse-summoning is not that impressive... Ma used it to summon Naruto, Pa and the three boss toads.

Okay, so let me get this straight:

Itachi playing with swords and shields puts him on Nagato tier;
Take Itachi's toys away and he lowers to Moegi's unique tier;
Muu's ability to become invisible puts him in a high tier because whoever sees him appear out of nowhere will shit his pants and die from a heart attack.

You definitely get a prize for being one of a kind, Kakashi.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> It looks like Neji's going to get his own fight, finally. I just wonder what's going on?



Yeah. He'll fight Sakura.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Btw, do people still believe Kyuubi will get extracted from Naruto during the war?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I could see if he said he knew more about Madara and his plans, but Nagato, Yahiko, and Konan founded Akatsuki



Madara manipulated Yahiko to form Akatsuki, and controlled it from the shadows. 



Egotism said:


> Remember that map showing where the teams are  located/headed? Kakashi's squad was the furthest away from  everybody



Yes, I didn't know if you meant in the war or is power. 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> He does have feats. Not only he can go  invisible, he can sense someone miles away. Someone who doesn't have a  sensory tech will find it extremely difficult to defeat him. He also was  able to summon 3 Kages.
> 
> Tier list is based on Hype and feats. I told you think before...



Well it was really Kabuto who summoned the other three Kages through  Muu, but anyway, you forgot about him having Jinton. We could probably  attach Onoki's Primitive World Detachment to Muu.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

neji has the manliest chin i've ever seen in this manga.


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

I had an idea... maybe Madara already sealed KinGin and is now using incomplete Mugen Tsukuyomi? It only starts to affect but not everyone is under it because Madara doesn't have full Kyubi or Hachibi chakra. Some people seem to be already affected like Neji and maybe that fodder that gave Sakura that love letter (because seriously noone sane would give Sakura a love letter). 

Possible?


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

alcoholmixture said:


> I do love that both look graceful and almost lazy. I did actually imagine that if Itachi carried Nagato, it would look like a joke.



I bet there will be even some of their fanart with "Carrying the bride " pose, lol. 

And I think it's far better than what Gai did with Kakashi.


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2011)

In b4 "Shisui or Danzo have been Edo Tensei'd and is controlling him"


----------



## Dim Mak (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> He does have feats. Not only he can go invisible, he can sense someone miles away. Someone who doesn't have a sensory tech will find it extremely difficult to defeat him. He also was able to summon 3 Kages.
> 
> Tier list is based on Hype and feats. I told you think before...


That's one biased tier list you got there.


----------



## tnorbo (May 18, 2011)

I for one cannot wait till next chapter when sakura solo's neji and fodder dude


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

Seems like an interesting chapter. Nagato and Itachi talking with each other is great for me. Good to know where they are at too...that being nowhere, nonetheless them talking with each other is great. They are canon pairing now, just as I predicted 

I have a feeling Zetsu is behind the things going on in the medic area. He may have made a copy of someone to infiltrate the alliance. He's a spy after all. I hope that's the case at less.

I wonder why Sakura is at the medic area, we saw her there via Naruto's vision of what's going on but I thought it may have been a mistake but nope. I guess Kishi decided to have Sakura at the medic area instead of with Kakashi..


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Btw, do people still believe Kyuubi will get extracted from Naruto during the war?



People believe all sorts of dumb shit.


----------



## Lovely (May 18, 2011)

From what the spoiler says, it looks like the man is being controlled. 

It has to be someone who has a Sharingan or who can control others. That leaves only four villians. ( Madara, Kabuto, Itachi, or Sasuke) 

I am confuesed.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 18, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Looks like Nagato will never regain his ability to walk.
> 
> The six paths of pain jutsu are apparently spiritual as the damages he sacrificed carries over even in death



I would say the damage incurred to Nagato by Gedou Mazou was both spiritual and physical.  His soul/spiritual energies were weakened and sucked out, so when his soul was brought back to the impure world and put into a sacrifice, the body took the form of the condition of the soul.   For Sasori, his soul was healthy, thus he was able to regain his previous body which he would've had at the age of 35 if he weren't a puppet.  

Gedou Mazou really f**ked Nagato up.  Healthy Nagato = Rikudou reborn.  Well he is still a Rikudou indeed but nowhere near Shodai Rikudou's level.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi Talking > Everything In This War So Far


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2011)

also i'm happy to see naruto and kyuubi actually communicating about stuff going on on the outside. this might be the beginning of their "relationship". it obvious kyuubi will soon believe in him.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

> Naruto says one day he wants to get rid of the Kyuubi's hatred too. Kyuubi tells him to not get cocky.



Let them hate if they want to hate.Jeez man.you kinda control him now you know.If you make sure kyuubi can't escape then whom is his hatred going to affect?



> *Nagato: Just how much did you know about Akatsuki?
> 
> **Itachi: More than you did, I'm sure.
> 
> *



Owned.



> The suspicious man passes a love letter to Sakura.
> Sakura says she already has someone she likes.



The fuck is this shit? 

Instead of this shit why doesn't Kishi show us Kakashi's fight or Gaara's and Onoki's battles?


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Nagato and Itachi Talking > Everything In This War So Far



Absolutely True


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

How likely is it that Neji is being controlled by Itach's genjutsu?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wonder why Sakura is at the medic area, we saw her there via Naruto's vision of what's going on but I thought it may have been a mistake but nope. I guess Kishi decided to have Sakura at the medic area instead of with Kakashi..


Kakashi's divion retreated, now Sakura is in medical area.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> How likely is it that Neji is being controlled by Itach's genjutsu?



Not likely. Itachi & Nagato were no where around any battlefield, and last time we saw Neji he was with Hinata so I'm sure people would have spotted Itachi.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. He'll fight Sakura.



Hey, Sakura did defeat Lee, Sai, and Kiba all by herself, and would had killed Sasuke had she not hesitated. She also inadvertently paralyzed Naruto. She has probably gotten alot more powerful since her fight with Sasori, where she was pretty impressive. 

Still, based on what we know, Neji should destroy her. But this would be a good chance to show how much more powerful both characters have become.



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I have a feeling Zetsu is behind the things going on in the medic area. He may have made a copy of someone to infiltrate the alliance. He's a spy after all. I hope that's the case at less.



I had the same thought.



Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Gedou Mazou really f**ked Nagato up.   Healthy Nagato = Rikudou reborn.  Well he is still a Rikudou indeed but  nowhere near Shodai Rikudou's level.



Naruto is Rikudou reborn.


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 18, 2011)

hahhahha itachi pwned nagato with his "more than you for sure" line. I bet nagato feels like quite an idiot right now. I think this is kishis way of showing itachi is on a higher tier than nagato.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 18, 2011)

1st time posting in the predictions thread in over 2 months..IIRC.

Itachi motherfucking Sama!

so now that Itachi & Nagato > All other edos is set in stone. where are the doubters?

and as a bonus Kishi even had Itachi saying he knew more about Akatsuki than Nagato.

My wank wagon is totally refilled. I can fade back into the darkness. Lurking.

Expect me & my Itachi related threads in the Telegrams & KL though.

Thank you.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> How likely is it that Neji is being controlled by Itach's genjutsu?



Why would Itachi control Neji, of all people?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> Karin can sense someone miles away and she can heal any injury. So I assume she is God Tier, like Madara?



Is this supposed to be a joke? What hype does she have in combat? Does she have Jinton? 

Try again. Your attempt at placing Muu at Karin tier has failed even if it was a joke.



Synn said:


> You are pretty much agreeing with me; Muu's feats are not combat-oriented, which means we have no idea what he's capable of in combat. Plus, reverse-summoning is not that impressive... Ma used it to summon Naruto, Pa and the three boss toads.



 

Kages feared Muu for his ability in Jinton. Here I will list his abilities since I think you forgot who he is, after all you tried to place him on Karin tier. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Muu is skilled sensor type shinobi displaying the ability to sense chakra over a distance of several kilometers, as well as to discern the similarity between the chakra belonging to Gaara and the Fourth Kazekage. 
Mū is capable of becoming perfectly camouflaged with the surrounding environment. His camouflage is so good that he has become renowned as the "Non-Person", a title which he gained for seemingly having no form, and no chakra, while the jutsu was active.
Mū is one of the few people capable of using a kekkei tōta, an advanced and extremely powerful form of kekkei genkai: he possesses the Dust Release, which allows him to combine the fire, the earth and the wind element to reduce his opponents to nothing more than dust, destroying them at a molecular level. The Dust Release makes him so powerful that the Allied Shinobi Forces fears him greatly, and Ōnoki only trusts himself, Mū's former apprentice and also a Dust-user, to fight him, an assertion which Tsunade agrees with.






Synn said:


> Okay, so let me get this straight:
> 
> Itachi playing with swords and shields puts him on Nagato tier;
> Take Itachi's toys away and he lowers to Moegi's unique tier;
> Muu's ability to become invisible puts him in a high tier because whoever sees him appear out of nowhere will shit his pants and die from a heart attack.



Whose Moegi's? And when did I say that or even implied that? I'm talking about the second and the third bullet point.

You clearly need to re-read my post.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> How likely is it that Neji is being controlled by Itach's genjutsu?



unlikely, usually in such cases, we get a hint for this happening.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sakura doesn't stand a chance against a Hyuuga. Brute strength doesn't help at all against Hyuuga taijutsu skills.



Agreed, unless Sakura shows some serious new skills like let's say the genjutsu skills we were promised so long ago she stands no chance. 

If Kishi is to ever make Sakura surpass Tsunade her fighting Neji would be a good start. She would prove that she's jounin material and a second fight against someone on a higher tier would be her masterpiece. However, going by Kishi's track record that sort of progress shown step by step is extremely unlikely. It's far more likely that she jumps from nothing to Tsunade level in one go by fighting someone who is kagelevel.



vered said:


> it looks  like a fodder to me but perhaps he is controled too?



Very unlikely. What would be there for Kabuto or Madara to gain by controlling some fodder shinobi from Iwagakure to confess his love to Sakura? For one Sakura hasn't done anything to appear on the bad guys radar so far. Also it's a far to complicated approach just to get to Sakura.
That shinobi did it all on his own.

As for whether the one Sakura says she loves is Naruto or Sasuke I won't go into that. It's pointless, both sides have long since dug in their positions and nothing will change until Kishi finally shows us actual progress either way on panel.


----------



## tnorbo (May 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> Why would Itachi control Neji, of all people?



just to give us a readers another chance to say lol hyuuga


----------



## Ferno (May 18, 2011)

Not only rookie 11 action, but Itachi in this chap. I am getting pumped for 539.


----------



## Dboy2008 (May 18, 2011)

Sakura finally shows up in the story again, and she doesn't even fight. She gets a love letter...


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 1st time posting in the predictions thread in over 2 months..IIRC.
> 
> Itachi motherfucking Sama!
> 
> ...



yea Nagato and Itachi are pretty much confirmed to be the strongest edos as of right now.a dream pairing coming true after allpek.
but why do you want to fade to lurking?
feel free to join our civilized conversation


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

> Nagato: Just how much did you know about Akatsuki?
> 
> Itachi: More than you did, I'm sure.


Perfect , flawless amazing god putting cripples back in their place


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Sakura finally shows up in the story again, and she doesn't even fight. She gets a love letter...



Kishi is trolling Sakura and pairing fans ad nauseum.

To quote my friend Kankurette:
"You know there's something wrong when Bleach makes more sense."


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Synn said:


> Why would Itachi control Neji, of all people?



No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> hahhahha itachi pwned nagato with his "more than you for sure" line. I bet nagato feels like quite an idiot right now. I think this is kishis way of showing itachi is on a higher tier than nagato.



And, if Yahiko were there, I bet he would feel like a dumbass, look at what his naive dreams leaded to


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.


If "Neji" is Zetsu, he will get 1 point in my favorite characters list.
That would be a nice move from Kishimoto.



FearTear said:


> And, if Yahiko were there, I bet he would feel like a dumbass, look at what his naive dreams leaded to


In the end of day everybody is Madara's pawn so isn't something to be ashamed.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> 1st time posting in the predictions thread in over 2 months..IIRC.
> 
> Itachi motherfucking Sama!
> 
> ...



LMAO.......................... Good week for Uchiha fans that is for sure.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.



I doubt Zetsu controlling Neji, when Black Zetsu is fighting Mizukage. Its extremely unlikely for white Zetsu to control someone, his basically a fodder.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What hype does she have in combat? Does she have Jinton?



That's the thing dude. Muu doesn't have hype in combat either; only his abilities have hype. What's so hard to understand? 

And if someone needs to have Jinton to be on the same tier as Muu, then fucking remove everyone else in that tier that don't have Dust Release! 



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kages feared Muu for his ability in Jinton. Here I will list his abilities since I think you forgot who he is, after all you tried to place him on Karin tier.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice quote of Narutopedia's author personal opinion, because I don't remember reading that the Allied Shinobi Forces fear him greatly. Onoki is fighting him because he has a better shot at taking him out, just like Teamn 10 were better than anyone else to fight Asuma. That is all there is to it.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Whose Moegi's? And when did I say that or even implied that? I'm talking about the second and the third bullet point.



Konohamaru's female teammate sounds familiar? Yeah, so you're only talking about hype which is the only thing you have to put Muu in that list, but I personally think it's stupid.

The list is yours, no matter how flawed it is, so just keep it like that if it makes you sleep better at night.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> yea Nagato and Itachi are pretty much confirmed to be the most valuable edos as of right now.



fixed.

The two have the most rare and useful skills for Kabuto. I don't think the kages are significantly weaker it's just that the two doujutsu make Nagato and Itachi too valuable to risk them in unimportant battles.


----------



## HawkMan (May 18, 2011)

This is still boring as fuck. Step up the pace a little...

I mean, the ONLY thing interesting is a page of dialog between Itachi and Nagato. -_-


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Man, Nagato is never going to regain his non crippled body back 



HawkMan said:


> This is still boring as fuck. Step up the pace a little...
> 
> I mean, the ONLY thing interesting is a page of dialog between Itachi and Nagato. -_-



agreed

This whole week could have be Nagato and Itachi talking and it would have been one of the best chapters ever


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO.......................... Good week for Uchiha fans that is for sure.



Yes. Yes, it is.

It has been confirmed that Uchiha's are assholes. 

I'm a little disappointed in Itachi. How can I bash Sasuke for being an asshole when Itachi is one too?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

" hurr durr itachi knows more about akatsuki he iz strongerz"


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 18, 2011)

Chapter looks promising, compared to last week. Nagato and Itachi finally appear, and their conversation does seem to be foreshadowing some rather crucial events we are all anticipating.

Though Itachi's comment ("with our eyes, we can do almost anything") is going to foment a massive shitstorm, this I know. More doujutsu wars are inevitably going to appear this week in the Telegrams. But that part of the chapter is fine - what's really offsetting is Sakura's amazing tendency to ruin the plot and the quality of the manga in general.

 It's just so intriguing, if you think about it. Whenever she appears, the series nosedives into the crapper with all hell let loose. This "love letter," I assume, shall bear rather fruitful results.


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> It has been confirmed that Uchiha's are assholes.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in Itachi. How can I bash Sasuke for being an asshole when Itachi is one too?



i had a fangasm when itachi put nagato in his place. i think kishis really trying to tell us who is boss here. itachi would've owned nagato - kishi is in love with itachi. just admit it guys!


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> " hurr durr itachi knows more about akatsuki he iz strongerz"



That's a stretch, but...

...I do think Kishimoto is making it plain that Itachi isn't vastly inferior to Nagato like many believed.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> This is still boring as fuck. Step up the pace a little...
> 
> I mean, the ONLY thing interesting is a page of dialog between Itachi and Nagato. -_-



i think its only natural that everytime that Nagato and itachi  get some panel time it will draw attention more than anything else.i can only imagine the reaction when they will finally get fight.
but it seems that it was the most interesting part in this chapter unless theres somthing more significant in that sakura/love letter/neji part.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> kishi is in love with itachi. just admit it guys!



He's in love with Sasuke, that happens to be Itachi's brother. Do the math.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> It has been confirmed that Uchiha's are assholes.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in Itachi. How can I bash Sasuke for being an asshole when Itachi is one too?



the guy killed his clan, made kakashi and sasuke shit their pants.... he's already an asshole......... one that we all love


----------



## MS81 (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.



I def agree Bearzerger, I think once the real Neji will show us a new jutsu also. I'm soooo pumped!!!


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

I wonder...

Now that Neji killed an innocent, is he going to be considered as a traitor/criminal as Sasuke?


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

Itachi: Our eyes, the Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan, can do anything.
Nagato: Yeah, we rock.
Itachi: I rock more.
Nagato: (sniff)

Meanwhile....
Neji: I have become evil for some reason! NOW I'LL SHOW YOU ALL THE TRUE POWER OF THE BYAKUGAN!
Sakura: Huh, looks like it's finally my turn to win a battle.
Neji: Oh shit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> That's a stretch, but...
> 
> ...I do think Kishimoto is making it plain that Itachi isn't vastly inferior to Nagato like many believed.



the fact they've been paired up is pretty much an indication they're equals


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

OMG all these power level debates every week.
 I'm an Itachifan and I can't understand.


Divinstrosity said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> It has been confirmed that Uchiha's are assholes.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in Itachi. How can I bash Sasuke for being an asshole when Itachi is one too?




Haha you should've known that he was not that sweet the way he talked to Kisame, someone much older than he was. Nagato really doesn't seem to mind though.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.



This is exactly what I was thinking. There's 50,000 White Zetsu Clones out there...might as well start giving them more importance. 




Kakashi Hatake said:


> I doubt Zetsu controlling Neji, when Black Zetsu is fighting Mizukage. Its extremely unlikely for white Zetsu to control someone, his basically a fodder.



...And your posts is basically bullshit.

bearzerge didn't say Zetsu was controlling Neji. He implied Zetsu is using his special clones.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Naruto is Rikudou reborn.



Oh I know that already, You don't need to tell me.  I was saying the strength of healthy Nagato would've been comparable to Shodai Rikudou.  But yea, that strength in all its full glory would be showcased by Rikudou Sennin's true reincarnation, and the yondaime rikudou sennin uzumaki Naruto.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I wonder...
> 
> Now that Neji killed an innocent, is he going to be considered as a traitor/criminal as Sasuke?



They'll have a Yamanaka read his mind, so no.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> the guy killed his clan, made kakashi and sasuke shit their pants.... he's already an asshole......... one that we all love



Killing his clan was extremely unfortunate, but I doubt he did it because he was an asshole. The Kakashi part was done because he of the villain facade he needed to keep up. Granted, it didn't have to go THAT far, but ... it was done for that reason.


----------



## ShadowNinja* (May 18, 2011)

Why does Neji look evil?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

ShadowNinja* said:


> Why does Neji look evil?



Because he's in it for the rape now.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

ShadowNinja* said:


> Why does Neji look evil?



Because he probably is.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Killing his clan was extremely unfortunate, but I doubt he did it because he was an asshole. The Kakashi part was done because he of the villain facade he needed to keep up. Granted, it didn't have to go THAT far, but ... it was done for that reason.



i know i know but i liked villain itachi's attitude more.


----------



## Ryan (May 18, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> Sakura finally shows up in the story again, and she doesn't even fight. She gets a love letter...


who the fuck cares? 


bearzerger said:


> No reason and also no opportunity. It's far more likely that it's Zetsu. Kishi put that panel showing how Neji was almost swallowed/eaten by one of the Zetsus in there for a reason. And we already know about Zetsus ability to perfectly copy the shinobi he has come in contact with.


did you just pull that out of your ass? because i don't see zetsu anywhere nor is he even mentioned in the chapter i believe


----------



## ShadowNinja* (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Because he's in it for the rape now.





**


----------



## Shrike (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> It has been confirmed that Uchiha's are assholes.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in Itachi. How can I bash Sasuke for being an asshole when Itachi is one too?



How is Itachi an asshole, please? Because he is saying facts? Jesus fuck, no one is SUCH a baby as to see this as an offense.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 18, 2011)

> nagato and itachi talks about akatsuki and their eye power.
> 
> neji is about to collapse from using too much Byakugan



Oh this is so sweet


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

So Itachi isn’t blind, which means this is Itachi in his prime (no disease and no vision problems). On the other way, Nagato can’t move on his own and has to be carried around… I see what you did there, Kishi. 

If in spite of his condition, Nagato manages to be the most impressive edo, things are gonna get interesting. The same people who were saying Nagato had no ways of defending himself against Naruto, are now saying he’s the strongest edo along with Itachi. I thought crippled Nagato was weak because he couldn’t move… what happened to that??? Nagato is strong all of the sudden now? 

And I’m not sure Itachi knew more about Nagato. I mean… Nagato read the uchiha tablet (Mei implied it), could summon Gedo Mazo which is akatsuki’s weapon and the way to revive the jyuubi, he founded akatsuki and knew of Madara’s plans for Sasuke… not to mention that he probably knew as much as Konan about Madara’s spacetime ninjutsu. Was there anything Itachi knew that Nagato didn’t? I want to know what it is.




Divinstrosity said:


> That's a stretch, but...
> 
> ...I do think Kishimoto is making it plain that Itachi isn't vastly inferior to Nagato like many believed.



Yeah, but look at their condition. Itachi is in his prime… Nagato not so much. If Nagato is portrayed as equal or superior, Itachi will look bad. Not that I’m not expecting it since Nagato represents the two strongest bloodlines in the manga, while Itachi only represents one. But anyway, Sasuke will be the one to show the true strength an uchiha can obtain and Madara will show what a rikudo can do… Nagato and Itachi are going to be left in the dust.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> did you just pull that out of your ass? *because i don't see zetsu anywhere nor is he even mentioned in the chapter i believe*



That doesn't mean he's not using one of his clones.


----------



## Kiss (May 18, 2011)

The love letter came out of nowhere. And lol at Neji's face. 

I sense a trap...


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> How is Itachi an asshole, please? Because he is saying facts? Jesus fuck, no one is SUCH a baby as to see this as an offense.



An asshole can't state facts?

Simon Cowell comes to mind. 

Besides, Nagato's response of "Hmph" pretty much confirms he took offense to it.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> who the fuck cares?
> did you just pull that out of your ass? because i don't see zetsu anywhere nor is he even mentioned in the chapter i believe



Remember the Zetsu rape he did on Neji?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> That's a stretch, but...
> 
> ...I do think Kishimoto is making it plain that Itachi isn't vastly inferior to Nagato like many believed.



This.........................


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> ...And your posts is basically bullshit.
> 
> bearzerge didn't say Zetsu was controlling Neji. He implied Zetsu is using his special clones.



Why are you so mad? You know I'm right, white Zetsu is fodder.  

I'm not even going to bother with your last sentence, just read before you post. Especially read the post who he was referring it to..


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi: Our eyes, the Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan, can do anything.
> Nagato: Yeah, we rock.
> Itachi: I rock more.
> Nagato: (sniff)


Everything makes sense now...
Rinnegan > Sharingan
Rinnegan = Mangekyou Sharingan
Rinnegan < Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan




​


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

The shitiest chapter in this war by far.

Nagato's disscusion with Itachi amounts to a big load of nothing.

"with our ocular powers we can do almost everything we want" -no shit Itachi.That's some Ino level insight you got there.

Fuck it man...the disscusion could've been a lot more interesting but Kishi fills the chapter with a love letter for Sakura.

/rant


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

At this point I don't care who is stronger between them, I want to see them take on a combo of Naruto, Sasuke or Madara, Kabuto


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Remember the Zetsu rape he did on Neji?



Apparently he does not or he wouldn't have posted what he did.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

In any case, I do believe Itachi could compete with Nagato, but would struggle mightily against Pain.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> In any case, I do believe Itachi could compete with Nagato, but would struggle mightily against Pain.



Pain is Nagato.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Everything makes sense now...
> Rinnegan > Sharingan
> Rinnegan = Mangekyou Sharingan
> Rinnegan < Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan
> ...



Uchiha rocks, as Obito


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The shitiest chapter in this war by far.
> 
> Nagato's disscusion with Itachi amounts to a big load of nothing.
> 
> ...



Not really. 

It could be a foreshadowing that the  Mangekyou is going to be given more powers for no other reason than Itachi not looking bad compared to Nagato. Itachi's statement applies to the rinnegan, but the Mangekyou - while powerful - was never stated to have virtually limitless powers.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Too late in the game for a Nagato vs. Itachi. They both talked to each other as equals. Leave the shit alone


----------



## Ryan (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Remember the Zetsu rape he did on Neji?


I do. I thought the guy was referring to another encounter that happened in this chapter hence my reaction. I wouldn't put much hope in his theory otherwise.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

Funny how Kishi tries his best with other characters week in week out , when he could make a chapter by having few panels of Itachi


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Fuck it man...the disscusion could've been a lot more interesting but Kishi fills the chapter with a love letter for Sakura.
> 
> /rant



Oh come on the chapter is anything but filled with a love letter for Sakura. It's pretty much filled with Neji, the love letter is just an excuse to put Sakura in that time and place.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Pain is Nagato.



Nagato talks of Pain as a different entity.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Fuck!

Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Pain is Nagato.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> And I?m not sure Itachi knew more about Nagato. I mean?*Nagato read the uchiha tablet (Mei implied it)*, could summon Gedo Mazo which is akatsuki?s weapon and the way to revive the jyuubi, he founded akatsuki and knew of Madara?s plans for Sasuke? not to mention that he probably knew as much as Konan about Madara?s spacetime ninjutsu. Was there anything Itachi knew that Nagato didn?t? I want to know what it is.



The Rinnegan was originally Madara's. Why do you assume Nagato read the Uchiha tablet, when Madara could very well have done it himself and save the hassle of having to ask someone?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

If someone doesn't translate that script, so help me god, I will starve myself to death!


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2011)

So people with doujutsu apparently avoid zombie eyes


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why are you so mad? You know I'm right, white Zetsu is fodder.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with your last sentence, just read before you post. Especially read the post who he was referring it to..



You're wrong. That's all there is to it.

You should read before you post actually. Regardless of who he was responding to, he implied it's Zetsu special clones...shouldn't be hard to figure that out.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?



Faded to irrelevance.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> The Rinnegan was originally Madara's. Why do you assume Nagato read the Uchiha tablet, when Madara could very well have done it himself and save the hassle of having to ask someone?



Mei kinda implied it when she said Madara had a subordinate with the rinnegan and that because of that he knew what was written in the uchiha tablet. And I'm not so sure Madara has ever had the rinnegan before.


----------



## Jin-E (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?



Dead and rotting i hope


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> So people with doujutsu apparently avoid zombie eyes



kishi wont distort the image of his favorite pair would he?


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Faded to irrelevance.



She was already irrelevant before being momentarily relevant.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> The shitiest chapter in this war by far.
> 
> Nagato's disscusion with Itachi amounts to a big load of nothing.
> 
> ...



 I wish he actually said "we wanted". 
 I'm sure if his genjutsu powers are Kabuto's real focus, Kabuto is going to hurt himself though.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 18, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato have re-appeared! 

But yah, what intrigues me the most is this stranger. He's killing medic-nins, probably possessed Neji (if I read the spoilers right), and sent a love letter to Sakura. Something fishy is going on, especially in regards to the last part.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 18, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> hahhahha itachi pwned nagato with his "more than you for sure" line. I bet nagato feels like quite an idiot right now. I think this is kishis way of showing itachi is on a higher tier than nagato.



No, it was Kishi's way of showing that Itachi was possibly more aware of Madara's true plans concerning the jyubi than Nagato.  



PoinT_BlanK said:


> 1st time posting in the predictions thread in over 2 months..IIRC.
> 
> Itachi motherfucking Sama!
> 
> ...



Wank away 

Itachi knowing more about Akatsuki than Nagato is most likely relating to Uchiha Madara's true plans concerning the jyubi/gedou mazou.  

Oh and there wasn't any doubt really that Itachi and Nagato are the strongest Edo Tensei Team.  Nagato is the strongest Edo Tensei revived out of the 40 or so, followed by Itachi.


----------



## HawkMan (May 18, 2011)

Nagato was pathetic. I mean, he's a Rikudou with the Rin'negan and was defeated by SM Naruto and will  be surpassed by MS Sasuke. On top of that, he had the worst death in the manga.


ZE said:


> Mei kinda implied it when she said Madara had a subordinate with the rinnegan and that because of that he knew what was written in the uchiha tablet. And I'm not so sure Madara has ever had the rinnegan before.


Mei has no fucking way of knowing Madara is a Rikdou and originator of that Rin'negan. No one does, within the story, except a deceased Konan and Kabuto. He clearly states he was in possession of the doujutsu prior to giving it to Nagato. Talk about a free power-up.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> Was there anything Itachi knew that Nagato didn?t? I want to know what it is.



Yes , we can safely assume Itachi knew lot more about Madara than Nagato since Madara was afraid of Itachi screwing up his plans even though he was his underling , whereas Nagato..


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

"With our eyes we can do anything"

The manga is wrong here. Nagato cannot do shit because he's a cripple, ain't that right? 

base Naruto>cripple Nagato=Itachi>all of the zombies


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Nagato was pathetic. I mean, he's a Rikudou with the Rin'negan and was defeated by SM Naruto and be surpassed by MS Sasuke. On top of that, he had the worst death in the manga.



Yeah, when you are limited to a mobile chair you can do a ton


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Nagato was pathetic. I mean, he's a Rikudou with the Rin'negan and was defeated by SM Naruto and be surpassed by MS Sasuke. On top of that, he had the worst death in the manga.


He is far from pathetic. In the end everybody is going to be surpassed by Naruto and Sasuke anyway


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> whereas Nagato..



Whereas Nagato was on Madara's side. Why would Madara be worried about Nagato when he thought Nagato was going to help him?


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Nagato was pathetic. I mean, he's a Rikudou with the Rin'negan and was defeated by SM Naruto and be surpassed by MS Sasuke. On top of that, he had the worst death in the manga.



Surpassed by MS Sasuke? That'll be the day.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> Mei kinda implied it when she said Madara had a subordinate with the rinnegan and that because of that he knew what was written in the uchiha tablet. And I'm not so sure Madara has ever had the rinnegan before.



But Mei did not know that it was because of Madara that this subordinate (Nagato) possessed the Rinnegan in the first place. Surely you remember chapter 509? "I was the one who gave Nagato the Rinnegan." It seems more likely to me that Madara read the tablet and relayed the information to Nagato, intending to use it as a sign of "recognition" (that he wasn't just a meaningless pawn) towards him.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?



I'm guessing she was a single arc character, and in my opinion, the embodiment of Kishi's feminine side. I mean, he did say he would like Shikamaru the most if he were a girl.

Just throwing out a little theory.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

lol@The person that said Itachi and Nagato are on equal footing.

Think about it.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> "With our eyes we can do anything"
> 
> The manga is wrong here. Nagato cannot do shit because he's a cripple, ain't that right?
> 
> base Naruto>cripple Nagato=Itachi>all of the zombies



Not right, CT saids hello


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?



She's with him as we speak :ho

So what was that evil look of Neji's?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> "With our eyes we can do anything"
> 
> The manga is wrong here. Nagato cannot do shit because he's a cripple, ain't that right?
> 
> base Naruto>cripple Nagato=Itachi>all of the zombies



i think it implies perhaps that Nagato will just use his dojutsu powers while perhaps being crippled and so wont do anything else.
perhaps he'll resort to long distance fighting?
i have no idea how he will fight being like that.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> Whereas Nagato was on Madara's side. Why would Madara be worried about Nagato when he thought Nagato was going to help him?



He chose Nagato over Itachi because the first can easily be manipulated.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

So cripple Nagato is the strongest Edo along with Prime Itachi?


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> Whereas Nagato was on Madara's side. Why would Madara be worried about Nagato when he thought Nagato was going to help him?



Nagato was manipulated hence he didn't know Madaras actual plans , Itachi couldn't be manipulated because he was aware of Madara and most things around him .

I answered your question which was 



> Was there anything Itachi knew that Nagato didn’t? I want to know what it is.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

This kind of destroys my theory that Itachi was told by Nagato, in the rain, about Sasuke being alive.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Mei has no fucking way of knowing Madara is a Rikdou and originator of that Rin'negan. No one does, within the story, except a deceased Konan and Kabuto. He clearly states he was in possession of the doujutsu prior to giving it to Nagato. Talk about a free power-up.


Maybe Nagato's uzumaki genes were needed to turn the EMS into the Rinnegan... If that's the case, Madara has much to be thankful and he too received a power-up he normally wouldn't obtain.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Not really.
> 
> It could be a foreshadowing that the  Mangekyou is going to be given more powers for no other reason than Itachi not looking bad compared to Nagato. Itachi's statement applies to the rinnegan, but the Mangekyou - while powerful - was never stated to have virtually limitless powers.



Rinnegan can't do the shit MS does when it comes to genjutsu and Kyuubi control.Does that mean that this also a foreshadowing that Rinnegan might be given a few more powers so that *Nagato can do everything *with it?

Face it the dialog is poor in contents.



bearzerger said:


> Oh come on the chapter is anything but filled with a love letter for Sakura. It's pretty much filled with Neji, the love letter is just an excuse to put Sakura in that time and place.



Well yeah neji too.Still it is filled with mostly useless stuff.

Meh...if i'd read the entire war in one go at its end maybe the chapter wouldn't look that bad.Still...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> lol@The person that said Itachi and Nagato are on equal footing.
> 
> Think about it.



Yeah Nagato is far stronger than Itachi


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Yes Nagato is far stronger than Itachi



Ha!

Once again...

...think about it. 

Someone will figure it out.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

Maybe kabuto will simply use Nagato to take control over Geddou Mazou, thus screwing over Madara's plans


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

Lol Divin's fanboyism got to his head , bring on Nikushimi


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sorin;38520821[SIZE="5" said:
			
		

> ]Rinnegan can't do the shit MS does when it comes to genjutsu and Kyuubi control.Does that mean that this also a foreshadowing that Rinnegan might be given a few more powers so that *Nagato can do everything *with it?
> 
> Face it the dialog is poor in contents.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...



The Rinnegan would need to be given more powers, because we've already been told that it's abilities are virtually  limitless. The MS, on the other than, has genjutsu's, and then the big three techniques.


----------



## jackselectrichead (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Fuck!
> 
> Where is the girl that liked Shikamaru?!?



Shiho's a cryptanalyst. You don't expect to see Alan Turing up on the front.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Rinnegan can't do the shit MS does when it comes to genjutsu and Kyuubi control.Does that mean that this also a foreshadowing that Rinnegan might be given a few more powers so that *Nagato can do everything *with it?
> 
> Face it the dialog is poor in contents.



  It's hype for Madara, who has both sharingan and rinnegan and is supposed to be the ultimate villain, who should be able to do almost everything. Just think of it like that.

 Rikudou was a god with rinnegan alone.


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

LOL about Nagato and Itachi being BFF


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nagato was manipulated hence he didn't know Madaras actual plans , Itachi couldn't be manipulated because he was aware of Madara and most things around him .
> 
> I answered your question which was



And my question is, what is it that Itachi knew that Nagato didn't? 

And don't forget Itachi was also manipulated. It was thanks to Itachi that Madara managed to get his hands on Sasuke. 

Itachi was used as you can see here:

Nagato: You and I both ended up as shinobi used by others...


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Nagato doesn't need walk, all he need to do is use Chibaku Tensei and Shinra Tensei while Itachi protects him with Susano'o 



son_michael said:


> Maybe kabuto will simply use Nagato to take control over Geddou Mazou, thus screwing over Madara's plans


Not gonna happen, really.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol Divin's fanboyism got to his head , bring on Nikushimi



You guys don't get it?

Nagato isn't on equal footing with Itachi because Itachi can stand on his own two feet. 

Then, the person who responded said that, 'Yes, Nagato is far stronger than Itachi"...


This did not go well at all.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> And my question is, what is it that Itachi knew that Nagato didn't?
> 
> And don't forget Itachi was also manipulated. It was thanks to Itachi that Madara managed to get his hands on Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Itachi was used by the elders of Konoha not by Madara. I think thats what Nagato was referring to, if he wasn't then his wrong.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The Rinnegan would need to be given more powers, because we've already been told that it's abilities are virtually  limitless. The MS, on the other than, has genjutsu's, and then the big three techniques.



The big three techniques that now can be used with no drawbacks because Itachi is a zombie. I think that's enough. Nagato will need to pull off more new stuff because unlike Itachi, he's a stationary object that can be easily targeted.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

So that means Itachi can resurrect the dead too ?


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Nagato was pathetic. I mean, he's a Rikudou with the Rin'negan and was defeated by SM Naruto and will  be surpassed by MS Sasuke. On top of that, he had the worst death in the manga.



You mean SM Naru + shitload of other Konoha shinobi? Don't forget that when he fought Naru he already had wasted tons of chakra and used a "life shortening jutsus" aka Chou Shinra Tensei.And still, Nagato would've won if he wanted to actually kill Naru.


And MS Sascake hasn't surpassed Nagato.


----------



## Phoenix (May 18, 2011)

Neji is back ! GOSH He's so damn Sexy :$


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

Itachi trying to look cool is hilarious. At the end both of them ended as Madara's bitches. 

Nagato was Madara's weapon and Itachi was a mean to get Sasuke to his side.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi was used by the elders of Konoha not by Madara. I think thats what Nagato was referring to, if he wasn't then his wrong.



And Nagato knows that? Don't tell me Nagato knows about Itachi's whole life?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Guys, Guys, Itachi and Nagato are going to wreck shit, that is all that matters


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi was used by the elders of Konoha not by Madara.



He was used by both, but only because there wasn't much he could do considering something HAD to be done.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi was used by the elders of Konoha not by Madara.



 And Zabuza said he was used by that horrible brat. He knew it and he was willing.
 Doesn't mean anything other than Gato was the one who paid him to do something Gato wanted.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> The big three techniques that now can be used with no drawbacks because Itachi is a zombie. I think that's enough. Nagato will need to pull off more new stuff because unlike Itachi, he's a stationary object that can be easily targeted.


Nagato isn't an easily target as long as Itachi protects him.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Nagato doesn't need walk, all he need to do is use Chibaku Tensei and Shinra Tensei while Itachi protects him with Susano'o
> 
> 
> Not gonna happen, really.



yea the combinations between them will render them perhaps almost invincible.
they can finish almost any opponent with the possible combinations between Susanoo,amaterasu,tsukoyumi and shinra tensei and Chibaku tensei.not to mention the jutsu absorption,the demon realm powers perhaps being used as well,and Enma being used to back up Itachi in case his body gets hurt.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Itachi trying to look cool is hilarious. At the end both of them ended as Madara's bitches.
> 
> Nagato was Madara's weapon and Itachi was a mean to get Sasuke to his side.



Bitches?

The guy who Madara said gave him an ultimatum? The guy who Madara was glad was alive because he was the last threat - or so he thought - to his plan?

Some bitch, vagnard.


Madara is merely lucky that his plans coincided with a decision Itachi made years ago.


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

All I know is that base Naruto>cripple Nagato.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Haaa the pointless arguments between Itachisfans and Nagatofans.
I like this.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Not gonna happen, really.



then what is Nagato going to do? His rinnegan has to be used for something


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> And Nagato knows that? Don't tell me Nagato knows about Itachi's whole life?



Knowing about the Uchiha massacre doesn't mean Nagato knew about Itachi's whole life.

I think he knew Itachi got ordered by the council to slaughter his clan. After all what other reason could Itachi tell Nagato?

Like I said before if Nagato was referring to something else then his wrong since Madara never used Itachi. 

Itachi made Sasuke hate him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Konoha used Itachi. That's what Nagato is talking about.


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> All I know is that base Naruto>cripple Nagato.



Nagato can summon Gedo Mazo and soul rip the fuck out of Naru, SM or base


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Nagato can summon Gedo Mazo and soul rip the fuck out of Naru



And KSM Naruto =/= Base Naruto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Haaa the pointless arguments between Itachisfans and Nagatofans.
> I like this.



It's not as if Kishimoto didn't stoke the fire...


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The Rinnegan would need to be given more powers, because we've already been told that it's abilities are virtually  limitless. *The MS, on the other than, has genjutsu's, and then the big three techniques.*



And that's not enough for you?And btw it's sharingan as a whole.3 tomoe sharingan can read movements in advance,copy techniques on the spot,genjutsu etc.



alcoholmixture said:


> It's hype for Madara, who has both sharingan and rinnegan and is supposed to be the ultimate villain, who should be able to do almost everything. Just think of it like that.
> 
> Rikudou was a god with rinnegan alone.



It's hype but we already knew this man.If CT,CST,soul rip,chakra absorption,all chakra natures etc isn't enough hype for rinnegan or Kyuubi control,Izanagi,Amatarasu,Susano'o etc for MS then i really don't know what is.


----------



## NinjainSpandex (May 18, 2011)

Oh wow.... the pic with Nagato on Itachis back is so close to canon.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And KSM Naruto =/= Base Naruto.



He still gets his soul ripped


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's not as if Kishimoto didn't stoke the fire...



And people jump on this like a dog on a bone..


----------



## DiScO (May 18, 2011)

Omg Itachi sama 
fap fap fap  
lol at Nagato and Sakura


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Nagato looks so exausted, tired 

I feel sorry for him


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> He still gets his soul ripped



Of course, that's what I'm getting at.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> And that's not enough for you?And btw it's sharingan as a whole.3 tomoe sharingan can read movements in advance,copy techniques on the spot,genjutsu etc.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hype but we already knew this man.If CT,CST,soul rip,chakra absorption,all chakra natures etc isn't enough hype for rinnegan or Kyuubi control,Izanagi,Amatarasu,Susano'o etc for MS then i really don't know what is.



That's fine...

...but you can't compare that to the powers of the Rinnegan which do come the closest to what Itachi said about being able to do almost anything.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato looks so exausted, tired
> 
> I feel sorry for him



Don't worry. Cripple, exausted, tired Nagato is still the strongest Edo, followed by an healthy Edo Itachi


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Of course, that's what I'm getting at.



can you translate the rest of the script?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> And people jump on this like a dog on a bone..



You expect for Itachi and Nagato to show up, and there not be a wankfest?

I'd LIKE to control myself, but it's pretty much not going to happen.


----------



## CCV (May 18, 2011)

He could be implying that with their combined Ocular powers, they have control over their edo bodies and do "anything they want". Unless its a translation error.. and the original is closer to "With our Ocular powers, anything is possible".


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> And my question is, what is it that Itachi knew that Nagato didn't?
> 
> And don't forget Itachi was also manipulated. It was thanks to Itachi that Madara managed to get his hands on Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Itachi wasn't manipulated , he acted on his own will almost all the time .



> Nagato: You and I both ended up as shinobi used by others...



He had to force himself to go work under Madara , just because you work for someone doesn't mean you are being manipulated by them .

Madara used Nagato as the pawn for Gedo Mazo , if you wana say Nagato probably willingly volunteered to sync with Gedo Mazo then remember Madara himself stated that he wants to sync Sasuke next as he is "easier to manipulate".

 I'm sure Nagato wasn't even aware of the fact that Madara gave him the eyes since even Konan had no idea


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Haaa the pointless arguments between Itachisfans and Nagatofans.
> I like this.


So do I.



son_michael said:


> then what is Nagato going to do? His rinnegan has to be used for something


He showed a good amount of techniques and we all know he can use the 5 elements so he could do a lot.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> It's hype but we already knew this man.If CT,CST,soul rip,chakra absorption,all chakra natures etc isn't enough hype for rinnegan or Kyuubi control,Izanagi,Amatarasu,Susano'o etc for MS then i really don't know what is.



And we already know that Naruto loves Sasuke and Sakura is a pairing fodder man... But he has to force us to hear it again and again.
 And now he has the chance to use the voice of someone whom many readers like and respect.
 Like he made Kakashi praise Naruto. It's the same.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Oh wow.... the pic with Nagato on Itachis back is so close to canon.



its canon unless nagato wants to grab itachi's boobs.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Itachi wasn't manipulated , he acted on his own will almost all the time .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madara never said that. He said that he wouldn't risk syncing Sasuke to Gedo Mazou now because he had trouble controlling him and that he needed to be watched.


----------



## Ciardha (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Itachi: Our eyes, the Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan, can do anything.
> Nagato: Yeah, we rock.
> Itachi: I rock more.
> Nagato: (sniff)
> ...



QFT  

In the panel where Neiji is watching Sakura politely reject the love letter patient you can tell by the way Kishimoto draws Neiji he's been possessed. We may finally see Sakura doing an genjutsu battle outside of herself. 

Kishimoto told us way back in early part 1 that Sakura is a genjustu type, and implied when she fought Ino with the way she threw off Ino's possession that "Inner Sakura" likely came from a type of natural defensive genjutsu ability only Sakura has. (maybe from her clan- she has a clan symbol meaning the Haruno family at some time were a ninja clan of note- since Kakashi knew Sakura was a genjutsu type before long it was even hinted in the Chunnin Exams that Inner Sakura was more than just Sakura's inner thoughts, and was a specific ability of Sakura's- Ino had never encountered anything like that when she used her possession ability) And another example of it probably in play- before she even dismisses Kabuto's sleep mental possession she's subconsciously immune to it's effect, everyone else is already passed out, or noticed the jutsu's effect on them and a used the dismissal symbol. Sakura is still awake and doesn't notice the jutsu until Ino collapses beside her, then she uses the dismissal jutsu. Then in part 2 we see Sakura is completely immune to Itachi's genjutsu- while even Kakashi starts to fall under it again... 

I'm hoping this is finally Kishimoto's showcasing of Sakura's matured genjutsu battle ability- that she can use it to free others from a powerful mental possession. One that a mere smack to face won't free them from it. I've been waiting to see that since part 2 of the manga started.


----------



## Angoobo (May 18, 2011)

Yahiko said:


> So cripple Nagato is the strongest Edo along with Prime Itachi?



This.


----------



## mayumi (May 18, 2011)

nagato donates eyes to naruto cause they both uzumakis and itachi activates crow power in naruto. when will the 2 tragic heros meet up with naruto?


----------



## HawkMan (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Surpassed by MS Sasuke? That'll be the day.


It'll happen. 

Now assuming the Rin'negan is the strongest doujutsu due to its limitless abilities(though that's arguable considering Madara's use and the ambiguety of a perfected Mangekyou, but theoretically we'll stick with this), how does someone with a limited doujutsu surpass another? Sasuke is a better doujutsu wielder, it's sad someone with the Rin'negan is showed up by Madara's BAMF use of Gedou and Sasuke's doujutsu potential. 

And let's not forget the "Look how awesome I am-Chou Shinra Tensei-followed by "Naruto you're so awesome for talking to me"-Gedo Rinne Tensei-debacle. 

Ya, pathetic. It was always the Heretical Realm and its byproduct-Pain-that made Nagato tolerable.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

dont know if its been discussed but Nagato seems to be significantly taller than itachi.
i wonder about that since i think he was the same height as yahiko right?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> fixed.
> 
> The two have the most rare and useful skills for Kabuto. I don't think the kages are significantly weaker it's just that the two doujutsu make Nagato and Itachi too valuable to risk them in unimportant battles.



I agree that they're the most valubable Edo's but they're also without a doubt the most strongest.  It's all related, their strength is derived from their doujutsus, and their doujutsus are valuable because of their strength/abilities.  

A Rikudou is significantly more stronger than the kages in a one on one battle.  The Six Paths of Pain strength at full power matched that of the 3 Sannin, and Nagato with all his arsenal in one body is stronger than Pain.  Also Itachi is definitely stronger than any of the kages revived, even if he does not still have the spriitual weapons (I think they may have passed onto Sasuke along with the eyes for the EMS).  Only revived or living kage that can stand a chance against either of them is Muu.  And a tag team is even more worse for any of the alliance to handle, sadly we'll never see them at full power.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> dont know if its been discussed but Nagato seems to be significantly taller than itachi.
> i wonder about that since i think he was the same height as yahiko right?



I think Itachi is 178 cm which puts him around 5'10. It wouldn't be surprising


----------



## LazyWaka (May 18, 2011)

Evil Neji is probably Zetsu. He can copy everything about someone just by touching them.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> dont know if its been discussed but Nagato seems to be significantly taller than itachi.
> i wonder about that since i think he was the same height as yahiko right?



It's hard to tell with the angle and with Nagato draped over Itachi's shoulders. Even the ground that they're standing on could be uneven.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> dont know if its been discussed but Nagato seems to be significantly taller than itachi.
> i wonder about that since i think he was the same height as yahiko right?



itachi is holding him on his back. ofcourse he looks taller.


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> It'll happen.



How so?Sascake no longer has MS.EMS is another doujutsu or so i've heard


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

full chapter scan out, YES!


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Bitches?
> 
> The guy who Madara said gave him an ultimatum? The guy who Madara was glad was alive because he was the last threat - or so he thought - to his plan?



If Madara really wanted Itachi dead he could send all Akatsuki or just Pain and another guy after him. It was Itachi was said Madara was an invincible inmortal. It was Itachi who wanted to protect Konoha at any cost yet he never dared to lift his hand against Madara directly. Itachi only attempted to kill Madara after he was dead with the Amaterasu trap and even that failed. 

Itachi was just a threat in the sense he could spill the info of Akatsuki to the elders. Nothing more. 



Divinstrosity said:


> Some bitch, vagnard.



Yes, he was. Nagato himself explained both of them were used by others in this very chapter. 




Divinstrosity said:


> Madara is merely lucky that his plans coincided with a decision Itachi made years ago.



Yeah, because Itachi planned Sasuke would be captured by Madara and make him join to his side?. At the end Itachi couldn't do shit to even scratch Madara's plans while Madara just used him to lure Sasuke, make him help in Akatsuki capturing bijuus and overall helping his purpose. 

Itachi played on Madara's hand all the time.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> He showed a good amount of techniques and we all know he can use the 5 elements so he could do a lot.



so your saying he's going to fight while being piggy backed?  :rofl


----------



## lathia (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi was used by the elders of Konoha not by Madara. I think thats what Nagato was referring to, if he wasn't then his wrong.



It was because of Madara that the elders decided to eradicate the Uchiha clan. See what I did there? 

Itachi, Nagato, and Sasuke ARE pawns, period. Before Madara everyone is a pawn/victim, why? HIS plans revolve around the shinobi world.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

God the pictures are funny.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Neji has his rape face on


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Neji has his rape face on



Definitely top-5 rape face.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 18, 2011)

Hahah, also the copout for Itachi not using Susano'o or Amaterasu is pretty clear here. He's only going to use genjutsu.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Can't believe I expected kishi to give sakura a fight.


----------



## Selva (May 18, 2011)

Naruto is gonna do something about the Kyuubi's hatred? Oh boy


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

he likes sakura because she healed him and in the same day he wrote a love letter?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura was just a random fodder moment and giving a thought to readers he was the spy turns out in the end Neji was. 

But why is Neji doing all of that? Its either a Zetsu clone or someone is controlling him.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Definitely top-5 rape face.



oro's face being at number 1


----------



## AoshiKun (May 18, 2011)

Best page


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 18, 2011)

a blind guy leading a self harming disabled benefit cheat.

with our eyes we can do anything yeah maybe invest in food and heal yourself.

kishi's writing hilarious stuff.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

i'm pretty happy to see both nagato and itachi. they actually looked badass together.

so is the evil neji a zetsu clone?


----------



## Hexa (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> dont know if its been discussed but Nagato seems to be significantly taller than itachi.


We already know how tall he is relative to the other Akatsuki  here.

Zetsu clone could still work, but I guess Neji is probably being controlled by Itachi?


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Neji has the best rape face.  Maybe oro.

But this chapter looks boring.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> So that guy who gave the letter to Sakura was just a random fodder moment and giving a thought to readers he was the spy turns out in the end Neji was.
> 
> But why is Neji doing all of that? Its either a Zetsu clone or someone is controlling him.



i dub thee: love fodder.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 18, 2011)

After reading how big a deal they made the chakra confirming thing, i'm 100% positive its a Zetsu clone now.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

Hexa said:


> We already know how tall he is relative to the other Akatsuki  here.
> 
> Zetsu clone could still work, but I guess Neji is probably being controlled by Itachi?



i thought genjutsu doesn't work on the hyuuga clan. or are they just good genjutsu detectors that can help someone else that's in genjutsu?


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> After reading how big a deal they made the chakra confirming thing, i'm 100% positive its a Zetsu clone now.



Most Likely, but they said he was being controlled.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

lol at evil neji.
and the suspicious gut is still suspicious?or was it a decoy?


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

I... I have no idea what the fuck is going on in the last part of the chapter...



> After reading how big a deal they made the chakra confirming thing, i'm 100% positive its a Zetsu clone now.


So now they are remembering they have the ability to clone their opponents?


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

i'm not sure but looks like itachi is the one controls neji.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 18, 2011)

So in the colored page of the chinese scan, Nagato's hair is red again, as opposed to white?


----------



## Jizznificent (May 18, 2011)

evil neji=zetsu/ zetsu clone so it seems.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

> Ｈ　あやしい奴…　いったいどんな奴だ？
> H: Someone suspicious...what kind of person is he?
> 
> ネジ　…そうだな…　確か…
> ...



Damn Neji, you scary!


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 18, 2011)

And lol at Sakura adopting Anko's gravity-mocking hairbun.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> So in the colored page of the chinese scan, Nagato's hair is red again, as opposed to white?



It's just a coloring.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

suspicious guy: sakura, take this letter.
sakura: no.
suspicious guy: damn. now for plan B. control neji.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Starting to hope this is just a clone and not Neji possessed...


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> lol at evil neji.
> and the suspicious gut is still suspicious?or was it a decoy?



Yeah looks like it was a red herring.


----------



## jdbzkh (May 18, 2011)

Well seems like Neji's being controlled by Itachi/Kabuto. We might get a Neji vs Sakura fight next chap : o


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Well seems like Neji's being controlled by Itachi/Kabuto. We might get a Neji vs Sakura fight next chap : o



Wait ... how can you tell that?


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

This "Neji is a bastard" subplot is one of the most random things in the manga.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

> Ｈ　あやしい奴…　いったいどんな奴だ？
> H: Someone _*badass*_...what kind of person is he?
> 
> ネジ　…そうだな…　確か…
> ...


corrected


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2011)

My money's on Neji being the zetsu clone, why would he be "possessed" anyway.

but if so where's the real Neji then.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

So Neji catches sight of Itachi's Sharingan and gets put under genjutsu into being a medic-slaughterer? This is why Itachi is so damn broken (assuming that he was the one who did it). Just catch sight of his eyes and you're fucked.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Wait ... why is everyone saying Itachi did it?

They're not even in the same area.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 18, 2011)

It's obviously Zetus.

The random running out of chakra, when Zetus touches you he drains your chakra.

The fact that Zetus when he touches you, makes 100% copies, same chakra signature and all.

Most likely, Neji had a spore on him that drained him. He's probably collapsed in the forest somewhere.

Hinata will find him, for sure.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

So there's a fake neji or something ?

I think it doesn't have anything to do with Itachi.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

A Hyuuga revolt  That would be so bad ass from them


----------



## best Kage ever (May 18, 2011)

Zetsu clone is too obvious to be true

Best page 

This moon here is disturbing - IMO I'm going with option that edoItachi somehow cast genjutsu trough moon on Neji who was exausted and couldn't defend with his byakugan- if mugen Tsukyomi can be cast on whole world trough moon, then maybe MS user can at least control one person like this


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

full moon panels implies it's itachi,it shown before neji collapsed,and before he killed medics.looks like itachi have a power control people through the moon?
but it could be zetsu clone,maybe kishi is just trolling us


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

It's simple. Neji spied Itachi with his Byakugan and wound up in genjutsu, as Itachi had been ordered by Kabuto to start broadcasting it to anyone who saw his Sharingan.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 18, 2011)

Okay this Neji part seems so random I wonder if Kishimoto put it there, because he has nothing else in mind.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

look i like itachi too...but controlling people through the moon LMAO. c'mon don't you need juubi for this. and why waste ms on someone like neji (no offense to neji, i like him too). unless this is regular genjutsu cast from regular sharingan


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Enter : House of Hyuuga !


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

If Neji is Zetsu Clone then that means Neji got defeated by a Zetsu Clone and possibly is captured by one. 

A fodder captured the other fodder.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

If it was a Zetsu clone, shouldn't the sensors detect two Nejis?


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

Random stupid chapter.




alcoholmixture said:


> And we already know that Naruto loves Sasuke and Sakura is a pairing fodder man... But he has to force us to hear it again and again.
> And now he has the chance to use the voice of someone whom many readers like and respect.
> Like he made Kakashi praise Naruto. It's the same.



And people bash Naruto for wanking to Sasuke.People bash Sakura for being a pairing fodder.People bash Ino for saying obvious shit.

All i'm saying is that it's useless hype and infromation that we already knew.


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> look i like itachi too...but controlling people through the moon LMAO. c'mon don't you need juubi for this. and why waste ms on someone like neji (no offense to neji, i like him too). unless this is regular genjutsu cast from regular sharingan



you need juubi to control everyone.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

TBH, Neji can't be Zetsu. Since Hinata was with him, wouldn't she be able to notice Neji whereabouts? 

Itachi is the only reasonable explanation. Anyways I am a bit confused, if it was Itachi why would you want to control a fodder when you can control someone like Gai or Kitsuchi. 

It doesn't make sense, its seem like completely random just to give Neji and Sakura some screen time.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

i think that it happened when he staggered .that was the moment when someone took control over him.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

why would neji do that killer smile? i don't think itachi would make him do that.

zetsu loves to smile and say hello. so i think it's a zetsu clone.


----------



## Ferno (May 18, 2011)

Itachi mind fucks people with Tsukiyomi. Neji isn't being controlled by Itachi, such mind controlling ocular powers belong to Shisui.


----------



## Yuna (May 18, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> You may think of Sakura as fodder, but she took out Kiba, Sai, and Lee  by herself, and would had took out Sasuke is she didn't get cold feet.


My Goddess, stop treating this like a feat! She didn't "take them out" due to brute strength or whatever. She managed to put them to sleep using a sleep bomb *while they were fighting amongst themselves* and had their guard down because, you know, *she was their friend*.

And she only managed to sneak up on a *almost completely blind* Sasuke. Konohamaru would've been able to do both those things easily. Those aren't major feats.


----------



## Godammit (May 18, 2011)

Zetsu using his clone technique heh ?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

What "if" Neji really joined the dark side?  

Anyone think of that.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What "if" Neji really joined the dark side?
> 
> Anyone think of that.



a sith hyuuga. or a hyuuga filled with hatred for the world


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

awesome chapter. kishi really suprised me with this one. looks like the guy stalking sakura was just a red herring.

probably the zetsu clones are starting to clone people now.


----------



## Skaddix (May 18, 2011)

Then the zetsu should get owned. Unless its white zetsu original.

Could be Dan's Ghost Tech though.

Probably Madara since moon is his idea. And it makes sense to test.


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 18, 2011)

if it's not a zetzu clone ...


Enter : Edo Shisui ( Danzou had 1 eye / Oro kept 1 eye --> they were working together)


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Itachi mind fucks people with Tsukiyomi. Neji isn't being controlled by Itachi, such mind controlling ocular powers belong to Shisui.



perhaps its Madara?


----------



## Btbgfel (May 18, 2011)

In chinese trans:

*nagato to itachi: how much do you know about akatsuki?

itachi:  If only i could know more than you do!*


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> In chinese trans:
> 
> *nagato to itachi: how much do you know about akatsuki?
> 
> itachi:  If only i knew more than you!*



???
thats a completly different meaning are you sure?
that changes everything.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> awesome chapter. kishi really suprised me with this one. looks like the guy stalking sakura was just a red herring.
> 
> probably the zetsu clones are starting to clone people now.



I find it funny how the red herring is a guy who wants to give Sakura a love letter, of all things


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2011)

First time I reacted with a "wtf " after I read the spoilers. But then liked them, it's a nice twist. And made me remember that some people back some chapters ago thought it'll be cool if there was some kind of treason happening between the good guys during this war, well, Kishi heard it. Neji looks quite evil there, with all that mind-control.

I am also in the bandwagon that this is Itachi's doing. Pretty good idea to control someone that is a prodigy in Jyuuken and sending him to take out as much healers as possible fromt the other band. If this was Kabuto's idea in regards to Itachi, then I applaud him. Clever. Wonder what will he make Nagato do later.

Liked the exchange of words between Nagato and Itachi, though seems the latter only knows him for his alter-ego, Pain. 

This seems like a cool chapter. Now I'll check those Chinese scans.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> In chinese trans:
> 
> *nagato to itachi: how much do you know about akatsuki?
> 
> itachi:  If only i knew more than you!*



If so, Sho did a pretty shitty job. 

Sorry Sho.


----------



## Coldhands (May 18, 2011)

Okay. Neji really really REALLY looks like Orochimaru. Just look at that grin.

Just what the hell is going on? Is that Neji a Zetsu clone? Is Neji controlled by Kabuto? Did Madara already use Mugen Tsukuyomi but it only affects small amount of people because he doesn't have full Kyubi or Hachibi chakra?

To be honest I was expecting a lot worse chapter according to early spoilers but this actually is pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Sparrow (May 18, 2011)

Ya know, even though I know it's not the case, I would find this most interesting if Neji were to be turning on the alliance for some reason. Very interesting indeed, albeit random.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

*Ode to the Fodder Nin*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Years and years ago, almost a decade now, we got a fodder nin known to fans for years as the Middle Aged Genin.  He had been rejected time and again, but revolted against fate, revolted against his constant failure.  This universe henceforth without a master seems to him neither sterile nor futile.  The struggle itself...is enough to fill a man's heart. One must imagine Middle Aged Genin happy.

A little over a hundred chapters ago, we got the Fuck You Fodder Nin.  He got only one panel to make his mark, one moment to shine and affirm his existence for all eternity, and in one panel, he shined - and in this single moment of affirmation all eternity was called good, redeemed, justified, and affirmed.

Then, a few chapters ago, we got Pringles, who sported one of the nicest 'staches this side of Fu Manchu. Every person above the ordinary has a certain mission that they are called to fulfill.  The mission was everything.  His task was everything.  He went into it intending to succeed.  And though he failed, though he sank into deep despair, he was not forgotten.

Now we have Love Fodder.  He came into this war ready to die.  And though he approached the gates of the other side, he was called back to his body, and was transfixed by his savior.  Did he go all emo and write songs about unrequited love as he marched off to war?  Hell no!  He poured his heart into a confession of the feelings that had suddenly welled within him!!  He chose to live to his fullest, not fearing failure!!!  He lived as a man should - he put his heart on the line, because he knew the shortness of life!!!  Did he win the girl's heart?  Fuck no!  But damn it he tried!!




So it's either a genjutsu (prompting a possible "My God what have I done" moment) or Zetsu.


----------



## jdbzkh (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Wait ... how can you tell that?



Well in the same chapter were Itachi mentions that Kabuto's going to use or is currently using his genjutsu abilities we see Neji going on a mini rampage killing off his own men. So its either Itachi/Kabuto's doing or simply a Zetsu spore/clone. 

If its Itachi we will get to see Sakura break the genjutsu if its a Zetsu clone then this war just got a shit load more interesting since every one on the battle field is a potential enemy now.


----------



## Sora (May 18, 2011)

I see Sakura got my love letter


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

If that was the real neji do you really think that he would use a kunai to kill those fodders? 

It's obvious he isn't the real neji.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

*can someone clarify what itachi said to Nagato?
it seems theres a confusion there.*


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> In chinese trans:
> 
> *nagato to itachi: how much do you know about akatsuki?
> 
> itachi:  If only i could know more than you do!*



What?  uh oh. Well we will see when it comes out


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> If that was the real neji do you really think that he needed a kunai to kill those fodders?
> 
> It's obvious he isn't the real neji.



He's under genjutsu so he isn't acting like himself. Normally he'd have activated his Byakugan when fighting Jounin.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> *can someone clarify what itachi said to Nagato?
> it seems theres a confusion there.*



His probably trolling.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> That's a stretch, but...
> 
> ...I do think Kishimoto is making it plain that Itachi isn't vastly inferior to Nagato like many believed.



With the spiritual weapons, no Itachi isn't that inferior to the weakened Nagato.  But a healthy Rikudou is least more than twice as strong as even the greatest uchiha.  

The uchihas are the spritual halves of Rikudou's power, with the strongest uchiha being the elder brother.  That said Nagato wasn't even close to Rikudou Sennin's full power as he would've had Izanagi and much more, and Itachi isn't on same level as the elder son either, however Itachi had the spiritual weapons that boosted his power beyond the mangekyou alone, that would've brought him closer to Nagato, but Nagato is still stronger.  Now as for the Edo's, I don't think Itachi has those spiritual weapons anymore, as they would be passed onto Sasuke, and a Rikudou in all his arsenal in one body is stronger than the six paths separated and vulnerable.  



Marsala said:


> Itachi: Our eyes, the Mangekyou Sharingan and Rinnegan, can do anything.
> Nagato: Yeah, we rock.
> Itachi: I rock more.
> Nagato: (sniff)
> ...



LOL, u summarized the chapter nicely



Darth Sidious said:


> the fact they've been paired up is pretty much an indication they're equals



not necessarily the reason they're paired up.  Nagato being the Sandaime Rikudou Sennin is still quite a bit stronger.  

They're teamed up cause those two are not only the strongest Edo's but most integral to the plot, as they have still quite a bit of story to be revealed through flashbacks, and concerning the main characters and villain's ambitions.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> His probably trolling.



who knows.if only shounensuki was online.we will all see in the scan but i think more translators need to confirm it.


----------



## Btbgfel (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> ???
> thats a completly different meaning are you sure?
> that changes everything.



i am Chinese,so i'm sure of what i read

i cannot guarantee the exact accuracy of chinese trans though.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2011)

Itachi controlling Neji.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> If that was the real neji do you really think that he would use a kunai to kill those fodders?
> 
> It's obvious he isn't the real neji.



Either that or he doesn't want it to be clear that a Gentle Fist user is killing people.


----------



## polskanaruto (May 18, 2011)

long time ago so many comments

i have to say now its one of the exiting chapters ever 

i think this chapter is for me 10 / 10 but i didnt read spoilers only some comments

naruto itachi nagato in one chapter win


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> TBH, Neji can't be Zetsu. Since Hinata was with him, wouldn't she be able to notice Neji whereabouts?
> 
> Itachi is the only reasonable explanation. Anyways I am a bit confused, if it was Itachi why would you want to control a fodder when you can control someone like Gai or Kitsuchi.
> 
> It doesn't make sense, its seem like completely random just to give Neji and Sakura some screen time.



I think it quite made sense. Since Neji just traveled from the front to the camp "alone", he might be genjutsu-ed during the process. While the more prominent figures mostly stay inside the camp or at the front with their companions. 

So, Neji is a good choice. Not mention that he was going to the healing camp, that is very good chance to fuck up the Alliance.



Btw, just imagine in case of if Itachi is serious and decide to use Crow-bunshin and throw out his Genjutsus all around the places. Oh, All hell breaks loose.


----------



## Marsala (May 18, 2011)

This may be confirmation that Sharingan > Byakugan. (Not that we needed it.) Just catching sight of Itachi was enough to brainwash Neji.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He's under genjutsu so he isn't acting like himself. Normally he'd have activated his Byakugan when fighting Jounin.



Then i don't understand why would neji be the one controled?He could've just went with some fodder.I mean when you control someone,you do that because you could use his powers in your interest.


At least that's my opinion and i stand by it.Could be wrong tho.


----------



## Yuna (May 18, 2011)

I don't think that's the real Neji, especially not under Genjutsu. Genjutsu, after all, works by introducing foreign Chakra into someone and confusing their senses. Such foreign Chakra would be detected through a rigorous Chakra check.

Thus, I theorize that it's most probably a Zetsu Spore Clone.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

I feel even more like it's Zetsu who's behind this all.

I have a hard time seeing Madara controlling anyone at the moment, to busy going on with his plans.

Kabuto I don't expect to do much as of now other then use Edo Tensei.

Itachi said something about Kabuto wanting to use Itachi's Genjutsu I think but I don't think that would add up to Neji looking like an completely insane villain all of a sudden.  I highly doubt Itachi is the one controlling Neji since I highly doubt Itachi would be giving that evil grin.

White Zetsu doesn't mind to troll around...seems just like the kind of smile he'd give as well. Although Kabuto I would expect the same kind of reaction.

So I think it's most likely White Zetsu Clone, but I think Kabuto being behind this is possible I don't think it's likely though.


----------



## jdbzkh (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> If that was the real neji do you really think that he would use a kunai to kill those fodders?
> 
> It's obvious he isn't the real neji.



Well if it is the real Neji why wouldn't he kill them with Kunai's? After all he doesn't wanna blow his cover and using a Hyuuga based type of move set to kill off your own team mates is a big sign saying hey I might be the culprit.


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 18, 2011)

Really random and interesting subplot. I see Kabuto or Zetsu or whoever is using good tactics to attack the medic unit during the night. This is Sakura's shining moment. The love letter just confuses me. That random stalker has a key role. But she knows its either a genjutsu or an advanced clone technique. Since she is a genjutsu type, I assume its a genjutsu and she will be the one to solve it.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Sakura with her hair up like that looks kind of hot


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

I have a friend that speaks over five languages, including Japanese, and this is how she translated it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nagato: So much did you know about Akatsuki?

Itachi: Shut up, bitch!

Nagato: Ok.






So, it's a third translation that doesn't coincide with Sho's or the Chinese member. We'll have to wait.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> i am Chinese,so i'm sure of what i read
> 
> i cannot guarantee the exact accuracy of chinese trans though.



ok.i think the scan may clarify it.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I have a friend that speaks over five languages, including Japanese, and this is how she translated it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

So Itachi says he doesn't know as much as Nagato?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

It's def. possibly that he doesn't know as much, but Itachi does know that Madara was behind it, as he told Sasuke. So, I'm wondering what he DOESN'T know.

Maybe we'll get to that next week. There convo seemed incomplete.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Sakura with her hair up like that looks kind of hot



She does look cute, and if it was the first chapter she appeared in, she might have fooled people who don't know any better and made them think that she's actually a likeable character.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

Either that's a fake Neji or Neji is evil.  Those are the only options I will accept


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


>



Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Deshi Basara (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


>



OMG..  EPIC


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

If Ohana did not make a mistake, with this sentence,
"お前よりは知ってたつもりだが…"

Sho's tran is the correct one.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> Really random and interesting subplot. I see Kabuto or Zetsu or whoever is using good tactics to attack the medic unit during the night. This is Sakura's shining moment. *The love letter just confuses me. That random stalker has a key role. *But she knows its either a genjutsu or an advanced clone technique. Since she is a genjutsu type, I assume its a genjutsu and she will be the one to solve it.



he was a red herring. if you were to read the chapter without spoilers, you'd think that the attacker was him when it was neji all along.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

lol divin 



Kuromaku said:


> Either that or he doesn't want it to be clear that a Gentle Fist user is killing people.





jdbzkh said:


> Well if it is the real Neji why wouldn't he kill them with Kunai's? After all he doesn't wanna blow his cover and using a Hyuuga based type of move set to kill off your own team mates is a big sign saying hey I might be the culprit.



Good points.Still...remember how Madara told Zetsu to keep messing with the alliance? I just have a feeling this is Zetsu's hand.Like i previously said tho,i admit that i could be wrong and neji may very well be controled via genjutsu or some other plot twist i'm not seeing atm.


----------



## polskanaruto (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> well thats interesting. i would expect one of akatsuki's founders to know more than itachi.
> 
> one piece spoiler discussion: 100
> naruto spoiler discussion: 1200



and i have to say i know many one piece fans and they always say that one piece is better than naruto 

but sometimes they know whats the truth and then they say but naruto its an interesting manga that is epic


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Suibi said:


> If Ohana did not make a mistake, with this sentence,
> "お前よりは知ってたつもりだが?"
> 
> Sho's tran is the correct one.




Tell us who you are!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Either that's a fake Neji or Neji is evil.  Those are the only options I will accept ph



or Neji got trapped in a genjutsu or some other controlling technique it would be hillarious if Sakura beat Neji down.


----------



## Axis (May 18, 2011)

Wow, this seems to be a very interesting chapter, now I'm all worked up.


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Tell us who you are!



Someone who can read Japanese.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Someone who can read Japanese.



Wet blanket.

You were supposed to respond like Neji.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Itachi mind fucks people with Tsukiyomi. Neji isn't being controlled by Itachi, such mind controlling ocular powers belong to Shisui.


Itachi did it before whit some girl who tried to seduce Jiraiya.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 18, 2011)

This is funny, Neji got tired using Byakugan but Hinata is still out there fighting fodders.

Hinata Byakugan > Neji Byakugan.


----------



## lynxie (May 18, 2011)

I really wonder what people want. 
One time Kishi is too predictable, when he does something unexpected then it is called random.

Anyway, maybe Sakura finally get a chance to shine? Or am I too optimistic?
Actually if it is Genjutsu what controls Neji, then maybe we finally see Sakura development in genjutsu...?

And maybe... she will face Itachi? 
I always wanted Sakura to fight Itachi!! She doesn't need to win, just do better then expected.

I want Sakura to show that she can even handle high level Uchiha genjutsu. 

I will keep this dream till Kishi will destroy it.

Anyway it is good to see Itachi!


----------



## polskanaruto (May 18, 2011)

sasuke did this genjutsu but no one knows it

sasuke has one eye of itachi and one eye of shisui


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

perhaps its the chinese scan is the wrong one. i just hope ohana didnt make any mistake with the sentence.or else the whole discussion was for nothing.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

/inb4Shadow50 comes up with an excuse for Neji


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

And this part sounds suspicious too.

Narutoverse
 Here they are talking about their eye powers help them to resist Kabuto's control?

 Can you help us this time too, Suibi?


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Could Kishi truly be giving Sakura a fight? Well, if he is and if Neji is truly being controlled and not just being replaced then atleast it would give her an opportunity to show of the genjutsu skills we were promised.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps its the chinese scan is the wrong one. i just hope ohana didnt make any mistake with the sentence.or else the whole discussion was for nothing.



what sentence?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> or Neji got trapped in a genjutsu or some other controlling technique it would be hillarious if Sakura beat Neji down.


i expect sakura to at least be the strongest of her age group by the end.


----------



## kagegak (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This is funny, Neji got tired using Byakugan but Hinata is still out there fighting fodders.
> 
> Hinata Byakugan > Neji Byakugan.



Hinata has a more important role in the manga than neji 

poor neji he was one of my fav chars in part 1


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> what sentence?



the sentence about itachi knowing more than nagato.
the chinense scan trans implies a completly different meaning.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> or Neji got trapped in a genjutsu or some other controlling technique it would be hillarious if Sakura beat Neji down.



lol I think that would finally give me the ammo to stop reading


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Could Kishi truly be giving Sakura a fight? Well, if he is and if Neji is truly being controlled and not just being replaced then atleast it would give her an opportunity to show of the genjutsu skills we were promised.



i doubt sakura will use any genjutsu.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> i thought genjutsu doesn't work on the hyuuga clan. or are they just good genjutsu detectors that can help someone else that's in genjutsu?


1.Neji did not have Byakugan activated  at the moment of getting genjutsu'd
2.the control comes from Tsukuyomi
3.Sharingan genjutsu>Byakugan Genjutsu detection?


----------



## AceBizzle (May 18, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Hinata has a more important role in the manga than neji
> 
> poor neji he was one of my fav chars in part 1



Hinata has chakra reserves in her boobs.  'Tis not fair to compare with Neji


----------



## polskanaruto (May 18, 2011)

some people only write shit ...


neji changes to darkside, that would be a win

itachi in this chapter more than win 
itachi was from the first time the KING and he will ever be 
he will stop naruto and sasuke to die together


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

i think its either a zetsu clone or neji got caught at the start there when he staggered.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i expect sakura to at least be the strongest of her age group by the end.



I would place her as one of the strongest now feats wise only Shikamaru is an equal to her barring Naruto and Sasuke she is definately in the top 3 of her generation


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> the sentence about itachi knowing more than nagato.
> the chinense scan trans implies a completly different meaning.



what does the chinies scan say?


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

kagegak said:


> Hinata has a more important role in the manga than neji
> 
> poor neji he was one of my fav chars in part 1



Um sorry but not now that Neji is the one Sakura loves SO THERE!


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> what does the chinies scan say?



It says he doesn't know as much.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> It says he doesn't know as much.



Japanese women >> Chinese women...

...so that means we need to trust what the Japanese scan says.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> It says he doesn't know as much.



that makes no sens seeing nagato's "hmp" response after words.


----------



## truxa (May 18, 2011)

the creepy stalker giving Sakura the love letter is Naruto!. dam dam dam dam daaaam....


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

This Neji subplot is amazing. I have never read something like this.

Who wants to see former hokages or the seven swordmen?. 

Neji/Zetsu killing random fodders is miles above that.


----------



## Suibi (May 18, 2011)

Seriously, I hope for that love letter-suspension guy to be the next legendary fodder. 



Divinstrosity said:


> Wet blanket.
> 
> You were supposed to respond like Neji.



Sorry for being so much dull.



alcoholmixture said:


> And this part sounds suspicious too.
> 
> Narutoverse
> Here they are talking about their eye powers help them to resist Kabuto's control?
> ...



You gave a Chinese one, I cannot read it. 

Btw, according to Ohana's script, they just implicate that, they can do "almost" anything, yeah, just almost. So, for breaking Kabuto's command, that's up to Kishi.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Japanese women >> Chinese women...
> 
> ...so that means we need to trust what the Japanese scan says.



flawless logic


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

vagnard said:


> This Neji subplot is amazing. I have never read something like this.
> 
> Who wants to see former hokages or the seven swordmen?.
> 
> Neji/Zetsu killing random fodders is miles above that.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i doubt sakura will use any genjutsu.



Well, if that really is Neji and if Sakura is to fight him, two big ifs there, I don't see any alternative but for Sakura to use genjutsu.

Neji's Jyuuken makes him her overwhelming superior in hand to hand combat, in fact him being able to see her opening points negates her technique of amplifying the strength of her attacks by emitting chakra. Besides Sakura would certainly attempt to subdue Neji without killing him or even seriously injuring him and aside from genjutsu I don't see any other option she could hope to accomplish that with.

Now, I've said in a previous post how while Sakura's development beginning with a fight against Neji would be suitable if she is ever to surpass Tsunade, Kishi usually skips such steps and immediately makes the characters jump from nowhere to fully developed. So I don't know how likely it is that Sakura will get that fight and the chances that it's the real Neji are 50/50 at best anyways.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 18, 2011)

Chapter looks interesting. Can't wait to find out what's up with Neji. Liked seeing Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

vagnard said:


> This Neji subplot is amazing. I have never read something like this.
> 
> Who wants to see former hokages or the seven swordmen?.
> 
> Neji/Zetsu killing random fodders is miles above that.



 Tone down the sarcasm will you.


----------



## handsock (May 18, 2011)

Naruto: I wanna free you of hate Kyuubi.

Kyuubi: GWAAAAAH, I AM THE EMBODIMENT OF HATRED AND NOT LIKING THINGS.

Naruto: Why you mad bro?


----------



## Sage Rem (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome chapter, Naruto knows what he has to do and the Fox no longer has any sway over him.  For Naruto this is huge as the fox has always held a certain level of control over Naruto with his words and promises of power.
There might still be some hope for Nagato and Itachi because of their eye-powers.  Finally Sakura will get to shine in this war, i have no doubt that she will be amazing.  The point of the love letter seems to be to make it clear once again that she is truelly in love with Naruto, this might make her a target for Madara.  As for Neji, if i would have to guess i would say it's Zetsu, he already sampled his chakra not so long ago before Hinata saved him and this evil Neji doesn't seem to be using his trademark moves.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> i think its either a zetsu clone or *neji got caught at the start there when he staggered*.


probablly the second one before the neji panels they showed the moon and Tsukuyomi apparently mean Moon Reader.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Sage Rem said:


> Sounds like an awesome chapter, Naruto knows what he has to do and the Fox no longer has any sway over him.  For Naruto this is huge as the fox has always held a certain level of control over Naruto with his words and promises of power.
> There might still be some hope for Nagato and Itachi because of their *eye*-powers.  Finally Sakura will get to shine in this war, i have no doubt that she will be amazing.  The point of the love letter seems to be to make it clear once again that she is truelly in love with Naruto, this might make her a target for Madara.  As for Neji, if i would have to guess i would say it's Zetsu, he already sampled his chakra not so long ago before Hinata saved him and this evil Neji doesn't seem to be using his trademark moves.



Ocular.

- 1


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 18, 2011)

LMAO! Look at that Neji rape face!  That's gotta be Kabuto or Zetsu!


----------



## Icegaze (May 18, 2011)

I'm loving Sakura's new design. 

But I wonder why Kishi first had her wear a skirt and put her in a battlefront division then just a few chapters later (in the same day of the war) have her wear pants, change her hair style and work in the medical squad. 

I hope she has an important role to play in the very near future.


----------



## Ukoku (May 18, 2011)

Even though I had already read the spoilers before seeing the full chapter it still seemed rather tense/suspenseful. Pretty cool chap .


----------



## GunX2 (May 18, 2011)

This chapter looks like its going to be delicious.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2011)

Ooh I like this chapter. It has suspense.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> But I wonder why Kishi first had her wear a skirt and put her in a battlefront division then just a few chapters later (in the same day of the war) have her change into pants, wear pants, change her her style and work in the medical squad.



Retcon, clear and simple


----------



## Ukoku (May 18, 2011)

Also, Sakura's new hair style is sexy. She should keep it like that. Though I have a feeling she probably won't.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2011)

If she is thinking Sasuke, what a wretched and putrid character.


----------



## T-Bag (May 18, 2011)

Did I just see Itachi holding Nagato stand in his own 2 fucking feet? I swear to god if nagato doesnt show some respect to that man, ima jump in the manga myself and kill him.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

handsock said:


> Naruto: I wanna free you of hate Kyuubi.
> 
> Kyuubi:GWAAAAAH, I AM THE EMBODIMENT OF HATRED AND NOT LIKING THINGS.
> Naruto: Why you mad bro?


:rofl


bearzerger said:


> Well, if that really is Neji and if Sakura is to fight him, two big ifs there, I don't see any alternative but for Sakura to use genjutsu.
> 
> Neji's Jyuuken makes him her overwhelming superior in hand to hand combat, in fact him being able to see her opening points negates her technique of amplifying the strength of her attacks by emitting chakra. Besides Sakura would certainly attempt to subdue Neji without killing him or even seriously injuring him and aside from genjutsu I don't see any other option she could hope to accomplish that with.


byakugan doesnt negate super punches at all.





> Now, I've said in a previous post how while Sakura's development beginning with a fight against Neji would be suitable if she is ever to surpass Tsunade, Kishi usually skips such steps and immediately makes the characters jump from nowhere to fully developed. So I don't know how likely it is that Sakura will get that fight and the chances that it's the real Neji are 50/50 at best anyways.



since when does kishi give characters such major jumps in strength? she deffinitely wont be as strong as tsunade.


----------



## Icegaze (May 18, 2011)

I'm so clueless about what happened in this chapter. 
I haven't read the full spoiler trans because I'm waiting for the official scan release but wow, I thought I'd at least have an idea about what's going on between Neji and that unknown "shadow" ninja.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Sage Rem said:


> Sounds like an awesome chapter, Naruto knows what he has to do and the Fox no longer has any sway over him.  For Naruto this is huge as the fox has always held a certain level of control over Naruto with his words and promises of power.
> There might still be some hope for Nagato and Itachi because of their eye-powers.  *Finally Sakura will get to shine in this war, i have no doubt that she will be amazing.* *The point of the love letter seems to be to make it clear once again that she is truelly in love with Naruto, this might make her a target for Madara.*  As for Neji, if i would have to guess i would say it's Zetsu, *he already sampled his chakra not so long ago before Hinata saved him and this evil Neji doesn't seem to be using his trademark moves*.



Keep trying, newbie. :33


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 18, 2011)

Neji is Zetsu


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

vagnard said:


> This Neji subplot is amazing. I have never read something like this.
> 
> Who wants to see former hokages or the seven swordmen?.
> 
> Neji/Zetsu killing random fodders is miles above that.



What's your problem? 
We were already told that things would tone down in the night because both sides would bunker down to regroup. There is still plenty of time for some of the Edokages and other renowned shinobi, some not all, to get a proper opportunity to show their stuff on the second day. 

In the mean time a sneak attack to give characters who logically speaking have little opportunity to show of in a massive battle like Sakura a chance to show their stuff.

Besides Kabuto and Madara striking at the wounded does make a lot of sense and it also makes a lot of sense that they can't just waltz in to the field hospital openly because the alliance would have elaborate security in place.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 18, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I'm so clueless about what happened in this chapter.
> I haven't read the full spoiler trans because I'm waiting for the official scan release but wow, *I thought I'd at least have an idea about what's going on between Neji and that unknown "shadow" ninja. *



nothings going on between them. nothing at all.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

On a side note, it seems Naruto will indeed make it through the war with RM/KCM, and that after the war he's going to talk with Kyuubi to get unlimited KCM and probably mix it with SM to fight Sasuke for the final battle.

That's my take on it at least.


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

don't want sakura to fight with neji much...if she is as good as tsunade,she should fight itachi-nagato..


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Eh Kishi just can't satisfy everybody. If I was him I would of said fuck it and end the whole thing in one chapter with Ton-Ton as the only survivor. That would be a big fuck you.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Saunion said:


> On a side note, it seems Naruto will indeed make it through the war with RM/KCM, and that after the war he's going to talk with Kyuubi to get unlimited KCM and probably mix it with SM to fight Sasuke for the final battle.
> 
> That's my take on it at least.



And that'll be the time when Space Marine comes out on Xbox 360 and I'll be playing that for hours instead.


----------



## Btbgfel (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> don't want sakura to fight with neji much...if she is as good as tsunade,she should fight itachi-nagato..



She gonna solo them


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> don't want sakura to fight with neji much...*if she is as good as tsunade,she should fight itachi-nagato*..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> don't want sakura to fight with neji much...if she is as good as tsunade,she should fight itachi-nagato..



They would destroy her in two seconds with their overwhelming ocular powers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> They would destroy her in two seconds with their overwhelming ocular powers.



Stop underestimating Itachi and Nagato. 

All they need is a kunai.


----------



## Sage Rem (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Keep trying, newbie. :33


Wow, absolutely meaningless.  Newbie?  Is that supposed to hurt my feelings?  Look at you with your 16000 posts, the big boyo on the internet.  Congrats.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

She would pwn Itachi with her mighty genjutsu.


----------



## Raidoton (May 18, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This is funny, Neji got tired using Byakugan but Hinata is still out there fighting fodders.
> 
> Hinata Byakugan > Neji Byakugan.


She most likely sleeps because she is too tired of the fight. Otherwise Kiba would've mentioned that they still have his nose and Hinata's eyes


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 18, 2011)

If Sakura for some reason fights Neji, he's going to fucking destroy her unless it's some kind of limp wristed clone. Although I'd laugh my ass of if he did betray them or something.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (May 18, 2011)

wait, so is the "suspicious guy" part of a decoy to distract Sakura while "Neji" goes in for the kill or was he genuinely sincere about his little letter?


----------



## Big Bοss (May 18, 2011)

Nice to see Itachi and Nagato once again, I really don't mind this chapters with chat and fodders dying, but what I am really looking forward is when the storm begins.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> byakugan doesnt negate super punches at all.



I think you have forgotten how Jyuuken works. Neji can see the opening points from which a shinobi can emit chakra. If he blocks them like he did with Hinata during the chuunin exam Sakura's technique doesn't work anymore.



> since when does kishi give characters such major jumps in strength? she deffinitely wont be as strong as tsunade.



Since when does he not? Weren't you around when Chouji fought Asuma or when Shikamaru fought Hidan or Naruto fought Pain? 

Unless Kishi fails at foreshadowing Sakura will be even stronger than Tsunade in the end. Just like Naruto and Sasuke surpassed their respective Sannin teacher so will Sakura. It's almost inevitable.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 18, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> byakugan doesnt negate super punches at all.



Said super punches are accomplished by concentrating chakra into her fists. She can't do that if Jyuuken blocks her chakra flow.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Stop underestimating Itachi and Nagato.
> 
> All they need is a kunai.



nope, all they need is  a pic of sasuke and that's it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> nope, all they need is  a pic of sasuke and that's it.



Is that you in your sig?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Sage Rem said:


> Wow, absolutely meaningless.  Newbie?  Is that supposed to hurt my feelings?  Look at you with your 16000 posts, the big boyo on the internet.  Congrats.



You did say some pretty silly speculations. 

Sakura coming to badass mode?  Where the hell have you been the past 80 chapters or so?



NarutoIzDaMan said:


> wait, so is the "suspicious guy" part of a decoy to distract Sakura while "Neji" goes in for the kill or was he genuinely sincere about his little letter?



It wasn't a distraction.  It was sincere.


----------



## Kumanri (May 18, 2011)

I think probably the chinese sub had the correct interpretation of Itachi's line to Nagato. Did a check on the ～たつもりだった phrase here:



And so Itachi's remark was something like, "I wish I knew more about Akatsuki than you did, but..." ???


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Its a Hyuuga revolt. Thats the only way they can one up the Uchiha in something


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is that you in your sig?



the plushi? yes i am the plushi.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> Its a Hyuuga revolt. Thats the only way they can one up the Uchiha in something



Guess people really did want more Byakugan recognition. 

Fed up with Uchihas.


----------



## Krombacher (May 18, 2011)

The suspicious guy was just some dumbass who wanted to make us think hes evil to give Sakura a love letter.

I guess Neji never was excused, he just pretended to be after being genjutsu'd. Now I am interested in Sakura vs Neji, both of them could show some cool moves.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I think probably the chinese sub had the correct interpretation of Itachi's line to Nagato. Did a check on the ～たつもりだった phrase here:
> 
> 
> 
> And so Itachi's remark was something like, "I wish I knew more about Akatsuki than you did, but..." ???



well, we have to see the original japanese anyway.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I think probably the chinese sub had the correct interpretation of Itachi's line to Nagato. Did a check on the ～たつもりだった phrase here:
> 
> 
> 
> And so Itachi's remark was something like, "I wish I knew more about Akatsuki than you did, but..." ???



Well ain't this a cockroach in my two pea soup?!

It doesn't really matter, at this point. I didn't even take it literally. I just thought it was Itachi being cocky. How would he know how much Nagato knew, anyway?

So, this is pretty much a pointless discussion.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 18, 2011)

Think kabuto brought back Shisui Uchiha  without marada consent


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Addy said:


> the plushi? yes i am the plushi.



Who is the person holding the plushi? Itachi?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> don't want sakura to fight with neji much...if she is as good as tsunade,she should fight itachi-nagato..



But it would be funny especially how much Neji / Hyuga fap there is from some people on these boards and for Sakura to be the one to defeat a Hyuga genius who surpassed the clan I don't think Neji's fandom could take it.


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

so...how did itachi knew about nagato's 6 paths of pain? is that common knowledge or something?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I think probably the chinese sub had the correct interpretation of Itachi's line to Nagato. Did a check on the ～たつもりだった phrase here:
> 
> 
> 
> And so Itachi's remark was something like, "I wish I knew more about Akatsuki than you did, but..." ???



hmm interesting.so what is the right translation?
the implications are different.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Guess people really did want more Byakugan recognition.
> 
> Fed up with Uchihas.



Rofl, how funny would it be if that was the motivation for the Hyuugas

Sakura, coughing up blood: "Neji, why?!"
Neji, looking down on her fatally injured body: "I just couldn't stand it that Sasuke is more famous than me. That everyone talks about the Uchiha and no one about the Hyuuga. From now on everyone will know the terrifying power of the Byakugan."


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> so...how did itachi knew about nagato's 6 paths of pain? is that common knowledge or something?



Since everyone knows about the Edo Tensei Technique, why not


----------



## Kumanri (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well ain't this a cockroach in my two pea soup?!
> 
> It doesn't really matter, at this point. I didn't even take it literally. I just thought it was Itachi being cocky. How would he know how much Nagato knew, anyway?
> 
> So, this is pretty much a pointless discussion.



I don't care much about your pea soup anyway. Just happen to be revising a bit for my japanese grammar and wondering if anyone else has other interpretations of that phrase. Would be good to share and discuss while waiting for binktopia's release, ya know.

How much do Akatsuki members know about each other? Till today, we don't really know for sure.


----------



## Sage Rem (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> You did say some pretty silly speculations.
> 
> Sakura coming to badass mode?  Where the hell have you been the past 80 chapters or so?


No, mine were just as valid as some of the other ones that aren't consumed by hatred for a character.  Like you, your opinion holds absolutley no importance to me because you are biased.  Furthermore just because Sakura is hated so much on this forum does not mean that she's hated in the fandom. 
As for the story itself, Sakura has had many badass succes moments, she ofcourse also has had failures, as has any other character.  But Sakura seems to be the only one to get the most hate for it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

What Itachi said "I was supposed to know more that you did." or something like that.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Scared of an eye that makes your Veins pop out.... Go get 'em Neji


----------



## vagnard (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> What's your problem?
> We were already told that things would tone down in the night because both sides would bunker down to regroup. There is still plenty of time for some of the Edokages and other renowned shinobi, some not all, to get a proper opportunity to show their stuff on the second day.
> 
> In the mean time a sneak attack to give characters who logically speaking have little opportunity to show of in a massive battle like Sakura a chance to show their stuff.
> ...



Just like there was plenty of time for the 7 swordmen or Kakashi's rampage?. 

Sorry I'm not falling anymore for Kishi's useles hype. 

He loves to left intesting things off panel and fill with this useless crap like Neji being possesed, Naruto having a Sasuke's flashback again or protect the feudal lords. 

I'm just waiting for Madara or Kabuto get into the battle. That's the only thing interesting this war can deliver at this point.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I think probably the chinese sub had the correct interpretation of Itachi's line to Nagato. Did a check on the ～たつもりだった phrase here:
> 
> 
> 
> And so Itachi's remark was something like, "I wish I knew more about Akatsuki than you did, but..." ???



That would make a lot more sense.  WHy would madara tell itachi want he truly wanted to do.


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Rofl, how funny would it be if that was the motivation for the Hyuugas
> 
> Sakura, coughing up blood: "Neji, why?!"
> Neji, looking down on her fatally injured body: "I just couldn't stand it that Sasuke is more famous than me. That everyone talks about the Uchiha and no one about the Hyuuga. From now on everyone will know the terrifying power of the Byakugan."



*one minute later*
Itachi and Nagato, standing on Neji's corpse: -When we say we can do anything, WE CAN DO ANYTHING 
Neji: -FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Sage Rem said:


> No, mine were just as valid as some of the other ones that aren't consumed by hatred for a character.  Like you, your opinion holds absolutley no importance to me because you are biased.  Furthermore just because Sakura is hated so much on this forum does not mean that she's hated in the fandom.
> As for the story itself, Sakura has had many badass succes moments, she ofcourse also has had failures, as has any other character.  But Sakura seems to be the only one to get the most hate for it.



That's because the author fleshes her out to become unlikable, like resigning herself to a cheerleader for Naruto and Sasuke.

This is of course after her grand achievement was punching out a caterpillar.

You also decided to make a statement fueling a fire with thoughts that honestly were shot down seventy chapters ago.  I mean, noble effort, don't get me wrong, but realism needs to set in, m'kay?


----------



## The_Evil (May 18, 2011)

Man Kishi trolled Hyuuga fans. Neji "time to shine" is getting used by the enemy to kill fodder. And he will probably get owned by Sakura.


LOL.


----------



## auem (May 18, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> But it would be funny especially how much Neji / Hyuga fap there is from some people on these boards and for Sakura to be the one to defeat a Hyuga genius who surpassed the clan I don't think Neji's fandom could take it.



point is neji is no kage tire...all the characters from part 1 increased their strength,baring neji...now hinata is even to him..

only way sakura can stand alongside naruto and sasuke is by overpowering someone like itachi or pain...edo itachi and edo pain being the lower limit..


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> What Itachi said "I was supposed to know more that you did." or something like that.



hmm that indeed changes the implication.since it actually implies itachi dosent know more than Nagato.he was supposed to but ....
can you put your own take on the sentence?


----------



## KingBoo (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That would make a lot more sense.  WHy would madara tell itachi want he truly wanted to do.



why would madara tell the alliance what he really wanted to do, and thus giving them a greater resolve to stop him?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

Sakura is going to beat Neji? What utter bullshit!


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> I don't care much about your pea soup anyway. Just happen to be revising a bit for my japanese grammar and wondering if anyone else has other interpretations of that phrase. Would be good to share and discuss while waiting for binktopia's release, ya know.
> 
> How much do Akatsuki members know about each other? Till today, we don't really know for sure.



since i know you are a very good translator as well.and with yagami interpretation it seems there is a base for it to be discussed.
it seems this sentence may be more uncertain than what we thought at first.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sakura is going to beat Neji? What utter bullshit!



With the help of plot she can. If Darui can bullshit his way through Kin & Gin I'm pretty sure Sakura can do the same


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

So, Itachi knew more or he was supposed to know more?


----------



## Blaze (May 18, 2011)

Who cares about chinese scan...japanese scan is the one. That's the scan we need.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That would make a lot more sense.  WHy would madara tell itachi want he truly wanted to do.



doesn't need to. remember how oro found out on his own?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 18, 2011)

auem said:


> only way sakura can stand alongside naruto and sasuke is by overpowering someone like itachi or pain...edo itachi and edo pain being the lower limit..



I don't think anyone expects Sakura to be an equal to Naruto and Sasuke they both have monsterous powers from bloodline / Bijuu but she will be above the rest of her generation by a considerable distance



Matrix XZ said:


> Sakura is going to beat Neji? What utter bullshit!



Don't hate when it happens


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 18, 2011)

this chapter has potential....


----------



## sasutachi (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> That would make a lot more sense.  WHy would madara tell itachi want he truly wanted to do.



i dont think madara said to itachi his plan and akatsuki,but itachi could figure out it,just like he figured out madara's alive.
dont forget ,madara said he managed to keep secrets even from him.


----------



## Yagami_ (May 18, 2011)

Neji fans better pray Rock Lee runs in there and fights him else he'll have the sorry fate of being defeated by Sakura 



Yagami1211 said:


> What Itachi said "I was supposed to know more that you did." or something like that.



Which interpretation/translation do you agree with more then?


----------



## blacksword (May 18, 2011)

I have a feeling that chineese translation will end up being the correct one. Even as Itachi fans it's hard for me to accept that but nevertheless you can't argue with common sense.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So, Itachi knew more or he was supposed to know more?



thats the question.
i think the probleme is with the  use of tenses in grammer.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 18, 2011)

Addy I think you mean:
[/IMG]


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Who cares about chinese scan...japanese scan is the one. That's the scan we need.



Chinese scan < Japanese scan < Korean women scan


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So, Itachi knew more or he was supposed to know more?



i don't get the other one "supposed to know more"? wgy would nagato " "at it?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 18, 2011)

so neji is under itachi genjutsu?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 18, 2011)

Wow! Just Wow kishi.


----------



## geminis (May 18, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So, Itachi knew more or he was supposed to know more?



Itachi always knows more.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so neji is under itachi genjutsu?



Damn, homie...

I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## Egotism (May 18, 2011)

If I remember the war outline of where the Divisions are suppose to be, Kakashi team was way in front of everyone else. So how in the hell did Sakura or Neji cover that much ground so damn quickly?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi will fuse, creating the ugliest but strongest shinobe ever!


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so neji is under itachi genjutsu?



Itachi has nothing to do with Neji, they are in two different places


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> thats the question.
> i think the probleme is with the  use of tenses in grammer.



Ah I see,

This chapter is so confusing 

People saying Itachi put Neji in Genjutsu


----------



## GunX2 (May 18, 2011)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Wow! Just Wow kishi.



A good wow?


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

Does it even matter if Itachi knows more about akatsuki than Nagato or vice-versa?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> If I remember the war outline of where the Divisions are suppose to be, Kakashi team was way in front of everyone else. So how in the hell did Sakura or Neji cover that much ground so damn quickly?



This is Naruto...

And Kishimoto doesn't know how to flesh a God damn battle out to save his life.


----------



## Blaze (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Chinese scan < Japanese scan < Korean women scan


I see we have the same taste here.


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> That's because the author fleshes her out to become unlikable, like resigning herself to a cheerleader for Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> This is of course after her grand achievement was punching out a caterpillar.
> 
> You also decided to make a statement fueling a fire with thoughts that honestly were shot down seventy chapters ago.  I mean, noble effort, don't get me wrong, but realism needs to set in, m'kay?


Can you please just STOP. If ppl want to make Sakura-positive predictions, let them. This is a PREDICTION thread, not a bias argument thread. You can disagree without flaming the members. That is a bad attitude towards new members.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Just like there was plenty of time for the 7 swordmen or Kakashi's rampage?.
> 
> Sorry I'm not falling anymore for Kishi's useles hype.
> 
> ...



Well, just what did you expect? 
As large as Kishi has made his world if he were to give everyone with a name a proper fight this first day of the war would have taken 300 chapters. Instead he's showing us a couple of fights while still moving the plot along. 

The first day was the day with the less important fights, the second day is where we'll most likely get the fights which are more high profile, culminating in Naruto against whoever he'll be fighting to decide the war. Of course we still won't get to see everyone fight for the same reason as on the first day.




Matrix XZ said:


> Sakura is going to beat Neji? What utter bullshit!



Well, she's quite likely to end up being the second or third strongest in Konoha depending on whether Sasuke returns and on how strong Konohamaru will end up being, so her defeating Neji at this point wouldn't be bullshit.


----------



## Saunion (May 18, 2011)

Is that line really that important it needs 3 pages of debates over it?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *one minute later*
> Itachi and Nagato, standing on Neji's corpse: -When we say we can do anything, WE CAN DO ANYTHING
> Neji: -FFFFFFFFFFFF


their forces combine can make the sun , I mean CT + amaterasu = profit 


PrazzyP said:


> this chapter has potential....


it does, if kishi strays away from useless naruto and refocus on side characters again it would improve the overall war


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Damn, homie...
> 
> I haven't seen you in forever.



manga been pretty boring, but this... lol if a hyuuga is under uchiha genjutsu it would make my day.

coupled with the fact that a dead nagato still cant walk... wtf is that about.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

I think it's not Itachi, because even if he is forced to do it, it will still be him who does it and not kabuto. In this case why does Neji have such vicious manners and thhat rapeface?


----------



## Blaze (May 18, 2011)

I would not put it past Sakura beating Neji. 


This is Kishi start praying Neji that someone comes in before Sakura fights you.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I see we have the same taste here.



*brofists*



Mercury Smile said:


> Can you please just STOP. If ppl want to make Sakura-positive predictions, let them. This is a PREDICTION thread, not a bias argument thread. You can disagree without flaming the members. That is a bad attitude towards new members.



Flaming would imply a direct insult.

If I called the kid a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for example, then by all means make the distinction.  I'm just pointing out idealistic speculation and simply poking how it will likely not happen.

I think what you also failed to realize is how I mentioned the writer doing this, so if anything it's an anti-Kishimoto argument.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 18, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so neji is under itachi genjutsu?



We don't know what's up with Neji.

Either being controlled, it's a fake, or he lost his mind and went to the dark side.

The latter sounds interesting and all but I highly doubt it, way too random and there really would be no sense to it.

Being a fake is possible, just as being controlled. But I find a fake is more likely, especially if Zetsu is behind it, he's after all Akatsuki's spy, and all of his powers can't be sensed. Making a fake of someone he already did(Kisame), and Shi wasn't able to detect the fake and was implied he would have if it was a regular fake. 

Besides...Zetsu has been in every chapter for a while now in some shape or form, but he's nowhere here, obviously he's actually here but in the form of Neji.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Does it even matter if Itachi knows more about akatsuki than Nagato or vice-versa?



To me it doesn't. I really won't be surprised if Itachi knows more about Madara's plans than Nagato does. Ever since Itachi first met Madara he has been focussed on stopping him and it stands to reason that he would be very thorough in gathering intel on Madara. Besides with Itachi able to read the Uchiha stone tablet with his MS he would have an additional advantage, because as far as we know Nagato never had access to anything comparable.


----------



## Sage Rem (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> That's because the author fleshes her out to become unlikable, like resigning herself to a cheerleader for Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> This is of course after her grand achievement was punching out a caterpillar.
> 
> You also decided to make a statement fueling a fire with thoughts that honestly were shot down seventy chapters ago.  I mean, noble effort, don't get me wrong, but realism needs to set in, m'kay?


No, Kishi is quite fond of Sakura, she is the main-heroine in his manga.  No again, Sakura simply realized that it wasn't up to her or anyone else, only Naruto and Sasuke can,will deal with eachother.  It is their destiny to face one another.  Sakura was merely stating what others failed to understand or accept.

Nope, knocking out the summon was not her only grand achievement but ofcourse you would fail to see the positive in any of Sakura's actions.  Blind hate kinda has that problem, why anyone(alot of people) would waste energy hating a fictional character(s) will remain a mystery to me.

Wrong again, most of the statements done here are not factual, including yours.  You are not the a boss,leader or whatever of any kind to dictate to others what this manga is or isn't.  Mostly as i pointed your opinion holds no value to someone like me.  And there was no effort from my side, i will continue providing my opinion about a manga that i enjoy reading.


----------



## Sniffers (May 18, 2011)

Itachi: _"[he] intends to use my genjutsu powers."_


No shit, Itachi. No shit.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

If I was to be so bold, Sakura won't exactly be pwning Neji alone, especially if he's under control.  His powers are still formidable and can likely see through an attack or two especially for such a melee fighter like her.

Cue Lee or Kiba to intervene.


----------



## Sho (May 18, 2011)

To other Japanese speakers/translators debating the line:

Please just click on this link first:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 18, 2011)

Neji is EVUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2011)

Shizune's words from 515 about Tonton being useful instead of just food got prove right in this chapter. So little yet it can carry a lot of things.



ANBUONE said:


> Think kabuto brought back Shisui Uchiha  without marada consent



The way everything is going around the medic camp it sure reminded me of Danzou's ability to control people due to Shisui's Sharingan ability.

It probably is a variant of the technique.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 18, 2011)

Yagami_ said:


> Neji fans better pray Rock Lee runs in there and fights him else he'll have the sorry fate of being defeated by Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> Which interpretation/translation do you agree with more then?



The way I see it. Itachi knew as much as Nagato, except the part about Pain & Konan.
Itachi doesn't seems to know Nagato's name. He calls him Pain.

It's really nothing worthy of a giant wankfest.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Egotism said:


> If I remember the war outline of where the Divisions are suppose to be, Kakashi team was way in front of everyone else. So how in the hell did Sakura or Neji cover that much ground so damn quickly?


super human ninjas 



Mael said:


> This is Naruto...
> 
> And Kishimoto doesn't know how to flesh a God damn battle out to save his life.


super humans ninja I mean is not like normal people shot fireballs I thought this was obvious back in chapter 1, also I question your definition of fleshing out 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> We don't know what's up with Neji.
> 
> Either being controlled, it's a fake, or he lost his mind and went to the dark side.
> 
> ...


 I actually wouldn't doubt it


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

hmm is it going to become a translators debate?
a war perhaps??


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Shizune's words from 515 about Tonton being useful instead of just food got prove right in this chapter. So little yet it can carry a lot of things.



Useful pig is useful.

That reminds me...

*orders bacon on his cheeseburger*

Mmmmmmm...:33


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Shizune's words from 515 about Tonton being useful instead of just food got prove right in this chapter. So little yet it can carry a lot of things.



Tonton for Most Impressive Character


----------



## ZE (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> To me it doesn't. I really won't be surprised if Itachi knows more about Madara's plans than Nagato does. Ever since Itachi first met Madara he has been focussed on stopping him and it stands to reason that he would be very thorough in gathering intel on Madara. Besides with Itachi able to read the Uchiha stone tablet with his MS he would have an additional advantage, because as far as we know Nagato never had access to anything comparable.



So you're assuming Madara had the rinnegan at some point before? Mei seemed to imply that Madara knew what was written in the uchiha tablet because one of his men had the rinnegan... not sure if that's evidence of anything, but there has to be a reason for Madara to give his rinnegan (if he already had them) to a kid like Nagato.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm is it going to become a translators debate?
> a war perhaps??


 Wars must happen every time a silent peacelover says something


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> super humans ninja I mean is not like normal people shot fireballs I thought this was obvious back in chapter 1, also I question your definition of fleshing out



The battle formations showed up for about two chapters and then went completely to shit with the Hyugas paired despite being in different groups.  Temari going off to Gaara.  Shikamaru screwing over his leader role to make Voltron Team 10.

Where the fuck was the whole plan?

That's what I meant.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi: _"[he] intends to use my genjutsu powers."_
> 
> 
> Madara: No shit, Itachi. No shit.



fixed for ya


----------



## Kumanri (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> since i know you are a very good translator as well.and with yagami interpretation it seems there is a base for it to be discussed.
> it seems this sentence may be more uncertain than what we thought at first.



Thank you Vered. I haven't been translating for ages, hence I'm revising my grammar now.  

What intrigues me more was Nagato's final statement about Itachi -> 確かにお前は暁において闇の中の忍だったからな 

the shinobi within the darkness of Akatsuki?? Seems to me that there's a deeper meaning into this remark.

I love this chapter btw. It is a breather after several chapters showing high class fodders defeated one after another. It's been a long while since we saw "dark Neji" too.


----------



## Judecious (May 18, 2011)

So Itachi doesn't even know who Pain really is?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

"We can do almost anything"

Expect with this hyperbole statement having Uchihafans in trolling the forums with threads and statements like "Itachi is omnipotent, can do anythin"


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> "We can do almost anything"
> 
> Expect with this hyperbole statement having Uchihafans in trolling the forums with threads and statements like "Itachi is omnipotent, can do anythin"



At least you know it's coming. Now you can prepare for it.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> "We can do almost anything"
> 
> Expect with this hyperbole statement having Uchihafans in trolling the forums with threads and statements like "Itachi is omnipotent, can do anythin"



Itachi is the God-Emperor of Man.


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> To me it doesn't. I really won't be surprised if Itachi knows more about Madara's plans than Nagato does. Ever since Itachi first met Madara he has been focussed on stopping him and it stands to reason that he would be very thorough in gathering intel on Madara. Besides with Itachi able to read the Uchiha stone tablet with his MS he would have an additional advantage, because as far as we know Nagato never had access to anything comparable.



Agreed.Itachi was more close to Madara than Nagato was.Itachi's goal after discovering Madara was to keep an eye on him 24/7 and making sure Sasuke doesn't fall for Madara's "charms".Nagato on the other hand had his own agenda which didn't involve Madara.

But yeah, now everyone and their mother knows about Madara's plans so i really don't see the point of "knowing more about akatsuki" line or the importance of it.




Sniffers said:


> Itachi: _"[he] intends to use my genjutsu powers."_
> 
> 
> No shit, Itachi. No shit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is milk white?




Look even Itachi fans agree with me.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> the shinobi within the darkness of Akatsuki?? Seems to me that there's a deeper meaning into this remark.
> 
> I love this chapter btw. It is a breather after several chapters showing high class fodders defeated one after another. It's been a long while since we saw "dark Neji" too.



Yeah, I care about that part more too. That must be wordplay. "The darkness of the dawn".


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Kumanri said:


> Thank you Vered. I haven't been translating for ages, hence I'm revising my grammar now.
> 
> What intrigues me more was Nagato's final statement about Itachi -> 確かにお前は暁において闇の中の忍だったからな
> 
> ...



so its really a grammer thing?.like a different tense of future?i should have,or would have?somthing like that?like a different use of time.
can you look at the link Sho gave?and sort this confusion up?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 18, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So Itachi doesn't even know who Pain really is?



He knows about his Sixth Path powers...

...but he called him Pain - so I'm assuming he doesn't know him as Nagato. Then again, how would he know Nagato used the Sixth Path powers since Deva was always the path that they saw?


----------



## Yagami_ (May 18, 2011)

Is that the english scan raijin posted?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> At least you know it's coming. Now you can prepare for it.



If you will go claiming shit nonsense like Itachi is nigh-omnipotent because of that statement then you at least should know that you will be counter trolled because based on that logic Nagato is nigh-omnipotent too.


----------



## geminis (May 18, 2011)

I think Kabuto is controlling neji.

As for the Itachi/Nagato conversation...its pretty clear that Kishi is cxonveying both Nagato and Itachi to be on the same plateu of worth. 

He's been doing so since Kabuto first mentioned them like 10 chapters ago.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Certainly Kabuto will try to use Itachi's powers. But I get the impression that Itachi thinks Kabuto's focus is *his* abilities, and not Nagato's amazing ones. I wonder why.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 18, 2011)

Sasuke sending Sakura love letters?

Shits gettin realll


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> The battle formations showed up for about two chapters and then went completely to shit with the Hyugas paired despite being in different groups.  Temari going off to Gaara.  Shikamaru screwing over his leader role to make Voltron Team 10.
> 
> Where the fuck was the whole plan?
> 
> That's what I meant.


well shikaku did order groups to meet and reinforce the other and there is also kakashi, and team 7 traveling all the way from  konoha to suna


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 18, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> He knows about his Sixth Path powers...
> 
> ...but he called him Pain - so I'm assuming he doesn't know him as Nagato. Then again, how would he know Nagato used the Sixth Path powers since Deva was always the path that they saw?


He probably could tell from his rinnegan.


----------



## bearzerger (May 18, 2011)

ZE said:


> So you're assuming Madara had the rinnegan at some point before? Mei seemed to imply that Madara knew what was written in the uchiha tablet because one of his men had the rinnegan... not sure if that's evidence of anything, but there has to be a reason for Madara to give his rinnegan (if he already had them) to a kid like Nagato.



Just how did you arrive at that conclusion? I was only talking about how it is in fact likely perhaps even probable that Itachi knows more about Madara's plans than Nagato. Because, as I said before, Itachi had been focussed on stopping Madara for a decade and because Itachi read the stone tablet which we know reveals more and more information with evolving doujutsu. 

Regular Sharingan can discern what it says about the connection of MS and the Kyuubi, MS can discern even more and Rinnegan can read it all. I figure with MS you find out about the Jyuubi and Rikudou's the elder son and who knows else you might find out if you read it with Rinnegan.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> well shikaku did order groups to meet and reinforce the other and there is also kakashi, and team 7 traveling all the way from  konoha to suna



I can't find that as a legit excuse.  I mean what's the purpose of making the groups if they're all going to merge anyway?  Might as well lined them up Middle Ages style.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

ok clarified.the chinese scan was right.
i thought i knew more than you but....


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

yea itachi seems to know no more than Nagato knows.
they are depicted as equals in this chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2011)

Chapter's out? 

Who knew that it'll be the bad guys the ones to strike first in this round, specially to a very privotal group of the Alliance. Kabuto did well his homework.


----------



## Yagami_ (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> ok clarified.the chinese scan was right.
> i thought i knew more than you but....



No the Chinese was wrong.  It said this.
*itachi: If only i knew more than you!* 

That's completely different from *"I thought I knew more than you"*  I was saying that Yagami's and Sho's were both technically correct.



vered said:


> yea itachi seems to know no more than Nagato knows.
> they are depicted as equals in this chapter.



yeah it seems so.  It really depends how its depicted in the japanese.  Has anyone checked the forums?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 18, 2011)

I feel the next chapter will have Neji frame the guy who was talking to Sakura and making everyone believe he was the culprit.


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

damn this whole conversation the whole pairing stuff will awaken


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Oh my God that was such a classic "whodunit?" cliche.

Killer (a trusted one in this case) always returns to the scene of the crime, duping everyone with a classic explanation to throw them off track.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2011)

I just realised something... why couldn't Neji just byakugan to find Sakura if he's looking for her? Lol


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> I just realised something... why couldn't Neji just byakugan to find Sakura if he's looking for her? Lol



You might have a bit to learn about proper infiltration/elimination techniques.

The patient hunter gets the prey.


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> Oh my God that was such a classic "whodunit?" cliche.
> 
> Killer (a trusted one in this case) always returns to the scene of the crime, duping everyone with a classic explanation to throw them off track.



I found it too. I hope the other characters don't take long to realize it's Neji, that would be a boring chapter or two


----------



## Sorin (May 18, 2011)

alcoholmixture said:


> Certainly Kabuto will try to use Itachi's powers. But I get the impression that Itachi thinks Kabuto's focus is *his* abilities, and not Nagato's amazing ones. I wonder why.




Maybe because genjutsu is his specialty? 

On the other hand i don't think he knows that much about Nagato's powers and even if he knows he doesn't give a shit about nagato's role.He just thinks at himself.


----------



## Blaze (May 18, 2011)

That Jesus Naruto has got to go.



Poor Kyuubi.


----------



## Yagami_ (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Maybe because genjutsu is his specialty?
> 
> On the other hand i don't think he knows that much about Nagato's powers and even if he knows he doesn't give a shit about nagato's role.He just thinks at himself.



How would he not know of Nagato's powers when he just mentioned the Rikudou powers Nagato has
.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2011)

Mael said:


> You might have a bit to learn about proper infiltration/elimination techniques.
> 
> The patient hunter gets the prey.



Well I'm not that patient 

I'll just go with Neji being there just to kill fodder for the lulz


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Well I'm not that patient
> 
> I'll just go with Neji being there just to kill fodder for the lulz



Your speculation of lulz is admirable. 

Lulz away.


----------



## alcoholmixture (May 18, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Maybe because genjutsu is his specialty?
> 
> On the other hand i don't think he knows that much about Nagato's powers and even if he knows he doesn't give a shit about nagato's role.He just thinks at himself.



 Maybe. But why does he thinks Kabuto needs *genjutsu* specifically? (especially, in the battle vs Sasuke, Itachi seemed to consider Amaterasu and Susanoo his strongest weapons)
 And he said "with your power of Six Paths and my Mangekyou..." I think he does care a bit.
 Anyway it's Nagato's reaction to the sentence, like Kumanri mentioned it above. "you are really a ninja within the Darkness of Akatsuki" (I think the author uses wordplay, because it will be "within the darkness of the dawn"). I don't know Jap myself, but obviously the author does put some thoughts here.


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 18, 2011)

If Neji was genjutsu'd the sensors should detect something wrong with his chakra. If it was a Zetsu clone they would detect 2 of the same chakra unless the real Neji isn't even close by yet. Maybe Kiba saw the fake Neji from the beginning and the real one is off somewhere else. But the sequence of the moon and Itachi talking about genjutsu could imply genjutsu. I dont know if Itachi is capable to doing like, but then again we know Sasori did that to Yura and Itachi is superior in genjutsu than him. Neji was the perfect target because Byakugan would sense the genjutsu like like how Ao did on Danzou or Mifune. I dont think Neji was turn evil and kill random fodder during a war.


----------



## Anooxy (May 18, 2011)

How come Itachi and Pain still have their eyes. Didn't Sasuke and Madara take their eyes already?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2011)

Anooxy said:


> How come Itachi and Pain still have their eyes. Didn't Sasuke and Madara take their eyes already?



Wizards.


----------



## son_michael (May 18, 2011)

it looks like the love letter ninja is the one controlling neiji


----------



## Cindy (May 18, 2011)

Anooxy said:


> How come Itachi and Pain still have their eyes. Didn't Sasuke and Madara take their eyes already?



Edo Tensei isn't using the real bodies of the deceased. It uses a sacrifice and the result is the resurrected person having all original techniques, including kekkei genkai.


----------



## Anooxy (May 18, 2011)

Cindy said:


> Edo Tensei isn't using the real bodies of the deceased. It uses a sacrifice and the result is the resurrected person having all original techniques, including kekkei genkai.



If it is so, Madara could just have revived previous 9 Tails Users and steal the beast from them rather than Naruto. Those brothers only had a portion and he was so desperate go get what they had... but he could just do what I said. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

Itachi can't just carry Nagato around forever. How's that gonna be solved?


----------



## vered (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Itachi can't just carry Nagato around forever. How's that gonna be solved?



Nagato will transform at the right time
that or nagato will lavitate ,or he'll back itachi from the back while itachi does the close combat.


----------



## Kumanri (May 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Itachi can't just carry Nagato around forever. How's that gonna be solved?



I'm not complaining....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 18, 2011)

Ohhh Neji. 

So, supposedly there was a Sakura vs Neji & then Sakura beat him, I'd hit my head against the wall so hard.  If Kishi heads for that.........

But if she gets no fight at all , that's utter shit that Kishi's giving his main heroine.  I mean, I don't want to see her get overpowered, nor would I like to see her underrated either. A moderate fight that's good for her level would be nice.

But really, people will never be happy with what Kishi does with the exception of those happy-go-lucky fanboys who will swoon over everything that's in the chapters. 

AHEM ANYWAYS, the best part of this chapter was Neji's face. Godly evil hotness right there.


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

........


----------



## Epyon (May 18, 2011)

What's all this 200 ml of saline stat, crap. I've seen medical ninja generate two gaping holes in Neji's chest, around where his heart and lungs should be with nothing but chakra control. Don't go realistic on me now Kishi.


----------



## KazeYama (May 18, 2011)

Wait so is Sakura still in love with Sasuke so she turned that guy down? How many times does he have to try and kill her before she realizes he doesn't swing that way.


----------



## Aeiou (May 18, 2011)

Anooxy said:


> If it is so, Madara could just have revived previous 9 Tails Users and steal the beast from them rather than Naruto. Those brothers only had a portion and he was so desperate go get what they had... but he could just do what I said. It makes no sense to me.



They were extracted from their bodies before they died. Itachi's eyes were taken after he died. The brothers died with the Kyuubi's chakra, that's why they still have it as Edos


----------



## nostalgicnectarine (May 18, 2011)

I never thought Neji vs Sakura would ever be canon, but...FUCK YES

and EVIL NEJI OH GOD YES nghhhh -flails-

although he's probably just being controlled. Still, that one evil panel was SO, SO worth it. And I see what Kishi's trying to do, making Sakura desirable. Probably not gonna work. Or maybe it's the love-letter ninja who is controlling Sakura.

Either way, I'm actually interested. Can't wait to see how this plays out.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato will transform at the right time
> that or nagato will lavitate ,



Well, he can levitate indeed.




> or he'll back itachi from the back while itachi does the close combat.



*Mental image of Itachi doing hand seals while giving Nagato a piggyback ride*


----------



## Penance (May 18, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Wait so is Sakura still in love with Sasuke so she turned that guy down? How many times does he have to try and kill her before she realizes he doesn't swing that way.



Who said that's who she was thinking of?


----------



## Skywalker (May 18, 2011)

Aoba has come to finish off Neji.


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2011)

..Does anyone else think that this guy with the letter actually figured out what's going on and is trying to tell Sakura non-verbally?  I mean, if he's aware that they're being listened to, coming up with an excuse to give her a letter she HAS to read at that point would be the best way to alert her to the situation while keeping a step ahead of the enemy.


----------



## Rancid727 (May 18, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..Does anyone else think that this guy with the letter actually figured out what's going on and is trying to tell Sakura non-verbally?  I mean, if he's aware that they're being listened to, coming up with an excuse to give her a letter she HAS to read at that point would be the best way to alert her to the situation while keeping a step ahead of the enemy.



I like this Idea it could b just as u say!

But what i would most love to see is that Hinta just shows up for what ever reason and ends up bitch slaping neji to hell and back!
it would be epic the two grils that Love naruto.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 18, 2011)

It would make more sense if Tenten is around in the medical tents, and figure out that it's not the Neji she knows. It'd be cool if Sakura teams up with Tenten and Shizune and Hinata to take down this imposter, IF he's an imposter/ clone.

But these days, nothing seems to make much sense anymore! LOL I'm once again thrown off by Kishi's round-about turn and sudden plotline given to Neji!


----------



## Rache (May 18, 2011)

Neji probably just got bored.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (May 18, 2011)

Neji's insane. He must be a member of the Uchia clan.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (May 18, 2011)

wait why hasn't itachi broken out of Edo yet? he's supposed to break edo and come back to life for real 

...must be waiting for the right moment


----------



## Aiku (May 18, 2011)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> wait why hasn't itachi broken out of Edo yet? he's supposed to break edo and come back to life for real
> 
> ...must be waiting for the right moment




INDEED.


----------



## luffyg2 (May 19, 2011)

I was so not expecting this kind of twist and i must admit I loved it... I though it would be a calm night with nothing much happening but seems that things will happen after all... .oh and that thing with nagato and itachi was such a tease... I would have enjoyed a chapter with only those two in all the pages ...hope we see them again soon


----------



## Isaha (May 19, 2011)

I just died a little inside at the ItaNaga part.


----------



## Boradis (May 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Nagato still can't walk on his own. Maybe his final injuries were spiritual or something because he drained so much power doing the mass resurrection, and they carry over?



Yeah, it's weird. Nagato's a cripple and Chiyo's old, but Sasori isn't just a canned heart?


----------

